# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/10/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*One of the toughest Superstars in WWE has been forbidden from fighting, while World Heavyweight Champion Dolph Ziggler revealed he is finally medically cleared to return to competition. As WWE Payback looms large, here are five reasons to tune in to Monday’s Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_














> _*It’s an unfamiliar situation Triple H has found himself in. For his own good, The Game has been ordered not to compete by Mr. McMahon and Stephanie. Despite the demands of his wife and father-in-law, the WWE COO has vowed to compete against Curtis Axel Monday night on Raw. If the match occurs, is Axel’s winning streak going to come to an end, or will Paul Heyman’s guy find a way to get another victory? Finally, will there be repercussions if Triple H defies the McMahons’ orders?*_














> _*It’s official. World Heavyweight Champion Dolph Ziggler has been medically cleared to compete. The news broke on Friday’s SmackDown when the champion appeared via satellite following a match involving his No. 1 contender Alberto Del Rio. What will unfold when The Showoff comes to Monday’s Raw?*_














> _*After weeks of speculation, WWE Divas Champion Kaitlyn’s secret admirer will finally be revealed on Monday’s Raw. How will the Divas Champion react when she meets her mystery devotee? Will there be any sparks between the two? Regardless of who it turns out to be, countless members of the WWE Universe can only continue to dream of the opportunity to meet the stunningly beautiful champion face-to-face.*_














> _*Last week, the contract was signed for the WWE Payback match between CM Punk and Chris Jericho. But with Punk still nowhere to be found, Paul Heyman signed the contract for his client. Will The Second City Saint continue to lay low, or will he resurface before WWE Payback?*_














> _*From out of nowhere, Curtis Axel has scored two major wins over WWE Champion John Cena and one against Triple H. During last week’s Cena vs. Axel match, Ryback interrupted and plowed Cena through a table. The week before, Ryback dismantled the champion in a sneak attack at the close of Raw. It’s been a rough few weeks for Cena. Will he finally get some retribution and gain momentum before WWE Payback? To find out, tune in Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dat Lipstick :HHH2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So Triple H is the COO of the company but he can be overruled?

unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully and most likely the last RAW Show without Punk.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Interested to see who's Kaitlyn fucker?
My bet is return of John Morrison.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> One of the toughest Superstars in WWE has been forbidden from fighting












But yeah, hope Punk is back soon. As much as im really disliking HHH atm, and have for a while now since his feud with Brock started, this family angle shit has at least got me a tad interested (cant believe i said that lol).


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Funny how irrelevant Ziggler is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggler's return should be something for sure.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

man axel looks like such a fucking goof.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Curtis Axel's face - "Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmm coming to get ya" 

Or "Here's Johnny..............i mean Curtis".


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Time to fill up the PPV card last minute. Wouldn't mind:

HHH/Axel will officially happen at Payback
Del Rio/Ziggler World Title
ORTON/BRYAN
Ambrose/Kane US Title
Rollins & Reigns/Usos Tag Titles

On Raw, I'm really only looking forward to what happens next with Shield (like always) and the developments with Orton and Bryan's characters. Everything else is whatever. Jericho & Heyman's interactions together should be better considering the talent involved but the Punk return storyline does feel kind of thrown together.

Edit - Almost forgot about Sheamus/Sandow, I guess they will also have a match booked after weeks of segments together.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

this has been the best built raw since takers return in london...ironically the week with no major competition, not sure why wwe don't advertise and build raw like this every week a few days or week in advance


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

This raw is going to be so exciting :mark:


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can score a ticket to tomorrow night's RAW for $38. I haven't watched in a couple weeks so I'm not 100% sure how things are right now. Is it worth it? 

Any proposed matches for this week's RAW?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God, McGillicutty's such a douche in that picture. Can't stand him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> man axel looks like such a fucking goof.


this :lmao

we need a smiley of that asap

edit: :axel


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nothing about Orton RKOing Bryan in the preview?

Either it is a super secret heel turn, or they'll pretend it never happened.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to RAW tomorrow night. For whatever reason, my interest level in the WWE is starting to go up a little bit, lol. 

Ziggler's return should be good, as well as the stuff between Team Hell No and Orton. Looking forward to the Shield, as always, and another Jericho promo. HHH vs. Axel won't happen on RAW, but I can see it getting moved to Payback. Something will happen that will prevent the match from happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> Time to fill up the PPV card last minute. Wouldn't mind:
> 
> HHH/Axel will officially happen at Payback
> Del Rio/Ziggler World Title
> ...


Would mark if Rollins/Reigns vs Usos got good time on PPV. I feel like that would be awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Over/under on the WWE App being mentioned 35 times tomorrow night?

Hopefully it's a decent show. Looking forward to the Triple h stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

USOS APPRECI;ATION

THEYRE AWESOME


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> USOS APPRECI;ATION
> 
> THEYRE AWESOME


AGREED.

They're do pretty well with the crowd too.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Watching Raw tonight mainly to see Mr.Ziggles return :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yay. I'm so excited to see all the boring twats like Triple H, McGillicutty, Ziggler, Ryback, Sheamus, Bryan and Cena with Punk nowhere in sight. I'll probably end up passing on everything but the next Wyatt Family vignette.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It'd be a good match too. 

REIGNS


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Daniel Bryan Fuck The World.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw starts at 8pm and Sony E3 conference is at 9pm. Might have to miss some portion of Raw :bosh6


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Raw starts at 8pm and Sony E3 conference is at 9pm. Might have to miss some portion of Raw :bosh6


Wait, E3 starts tomorrow?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Raw starts at 8pm and Sony E3 conference is at 9pm. Might have to miss some portion of Raw :bosh6


Don't you worry your little heart...WWE APP. God bless. :angel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brye said:


> Wait, E3 starts tomorrow?!


YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!!!! :kg1

But yeah tomorrow starting at 1pm eastern time


Edit: @Swagger I will never download that crap lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!!!! :kg1
> 
> But yeah tomorrow starting at 1pm eastern time


Microsoft's Conference at 12:30, That's gonna be a good laugh for an hour.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking forward to actually participating in the always entertaining discussion thread this week, I get off work about 6 hours before Raw airs so I need to take a nap + watch last weeks & I'll be ready to go.

This thread is the place to be Monday Nights.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> This thread is the place to be Monday Nights.


(Y)


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :lol :lmao

DAT FACE!

Will be another Raw to DVR or watch the next day.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

lol @ Axel trying to pull of the Brock Lesnar face in the first pic


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> Looking forward to actually participating in the always entertaining discussion thread this week, I get off work about 6 hours before Raw airs so I need to take a nap + watch last weeks & I'll be ready to go.
> 
> This thread is the place to be Monday Nights.


Agreed. Hopefully, the page won't crash as it usually does.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Inb4 the secret admirer is Golddust just because he likes the title. 8*D

Kind of excited to see how RAW plays out tonight. Ready for :axel and :bryan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So let me guess, HHH will be ready to do his match only for HBK to show up this time and tell him not do it. Then at the end of the show Axel beats up HBK, Hunter comes to the rescue and cradles him in his arms and tells Axel SEE HERE'S THE THING before it was business BUT NOW YOU MADE IT PERSONAL and at PAYBACK THE ASS KICKER IS BACK and he's LOOKING FOR A FIGHT 

:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Excited for Raw tonight mainly because of Bryan and Ziggler :mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Inb4 the secret admirer is Golddust just because he likes the title. 8*D
> 
> Kind of excited to see how RAW plays out tonight. Ready for :axel and :bryan


Those beards


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Should be a good show lads


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i hope Triple HHH doesn`t bleed tonight....from ass.

Should be good show, i might actually stay awake


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

No mention of Bryan in the preview = FUCK OFF (N)


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

The Lady Killer said:


> No mention of Bryan in the preview = FUCK OFF (N)


Hoping for a bit of payoff from Smackdown's Orton/DB finish. Could be big! :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to more :bryan progression. Loving it! :yes :mark:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tonights show should confirm whether Orton really did heel or not,all I care about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In b4 WWE fuckery. Thank God for the Shield and Bryan.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer

Apparently we can vote on who we think will be Kaitlyn's secret admirer. My guess is whatever the result of that poll is will be used tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?





> *From WWE.com: Will Cena finally get some payback?*
> From out of nowhere, Curtis Axel has scored two major wins over WWE Champion John Cena and one against Triple H. During last week’s Cena vs. Axel match, Ryback interrupted and plowed Cena through a table. The week before, Ryback dismantled the champion in a sneak attack at the close of Raw. It’s been a rough few weeks for Cena. Will he finally get some retribution and gain momentum before WWE Payback? To find out, tune in Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network.


Looks like he'll be there and looks like he'll be gunning for Axel.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Looks like he'll be there and looks like he'll be gunning for Axel.


a Triple H vs John Cena vs Axel


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


He's john cena, what do you expect

:cena4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Got nothing for tomorrow so I'll stay up looking for the only part that I give a fuck about: :bryan rton


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eager to see what Ryback has in store as well. He's been excellent lately.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Hopefully the show turns out well though there is nothing I'm" specifically looking forward to.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Haven't watched RAW in about over a month now but I think I will tonight.

Bryanmania runnin' wild brother.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Eager to see what Ryback has in store as well. He's been excellent lately.


I agree. I've seen a real improvement in him lately, not amazing, but he's getting much better. He's been having some great matches lately, I loved the one he had with Bryan on RAW. Also, his Mic Skills have been getting gradually better, not perfect but they're definitely improving IMO!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nimbus no longer on here anymore?

Who will be Ryback's next victim to put through a table on Raw tonight?

What will the McMahon family have in store for tonights Raw?

Kaitlyn's secret admirer revealed tonight on Raw who will it be?

Will John Cena overcome the odds tonight against whoever hes facing?

Will Daniel Bryan be doing something more shocking to get even more over with the fans?

Oh and in before anyone says what is this fuckery


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


He's John Cena, of course he will :cena5


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Excited to see what's going to happen with Bryan. He's on fire lately. Also interested in what's going to happen with this whole Axel thing with Triple H and Cena. 

Can't wait to find out Kaitlyn's secret admirer is Hornswaggle or some stupid shit like that! :mark: (In all honesty, if they use this as a way to debut Bray Wyatt and the Family......nah)

In regards to Orton, I'm now leaning towards the "that wasn't a heel turn" side now. Really have no idea considering how random WWE booking can go. Hoping tonight's RAW shows some sign that he has indeed turned heel. But if WWE is going to treat him like he didn't, oh well. I can wait, but the waiting is slowly killing me.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nimbus no longer on here anymore?
> 
> Who will be Ryback's next victim to put through a table on Raw tonight?
> 
> ...


Want the answer to all of these questions and many more? Make sure to download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hopefuly we will see Kane tombstone daniel bryan


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight, looking forward to seeing what happens with the HHH/McMahon's storyline, Jericho/Heyman, The Shield and the fallout between :bryan and rton


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Hopefuly we will see Kane tombstone daniel bryan


People here would be like: Kane just buried Bryan! :buried


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm most looking forward to another Wyatt vignette. Not that I'll be watching however, got to be up bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone should try and take a guess at how many times the WWE App will be mentioned tonight :cole3


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Want the answer to all of these questions and many more? Make sure to download the WWE App! :cole3


Unfortunately, that's prob true.

We'll have something like Brodus vs Heath Slater on Raw, then during the match they'll be like "Over on the WWE App, we just found out who Kaitlyns secret admirer was".

And once the match is done they'll be like "If you didn't tune into the WWE App, you missed a HUGE announcement by Mr.McMahon regarding Triple H. Go to the WWE App now to find out what the announcement was."

And then during Triple H-Axel match to end Raw, right before the match ends, Mr.McMahons music hits, and then the Raw ending graphic comes on the screen and Cole is like "What's gonna happen next!? Tune into the WWE App to hear what Mr.McMahon is about to say to Triple H!"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah yes, the APP.

Think I'll give RAW another miss actually...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Unfortunately, that's prob true.
> 
> We'll have something like Brodus vs Heath Slater on Raw, then during the match they'll be like "Over on the WWE App, we just found out who Kaitlyns secret admirer was".
> 
> ...


As hilarious and sad as this is, I see this eventually happening if WWE continues to push the app like they have done so far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the APP if it wasn't so damn big on the screen. Also, the fact they fade all of the Match noise out and everything, I DO NOT CARE. It's so disrespectful to the match going on in the ring. Especially when there is a really good match going on. Ruins the moment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, and ENZO AMORE as Kaitlyn's secret admirer please.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wouldn't mind the APP if it wasn't so damn big on the screen. Also, the fact they fade all of the Match noise out and everything, I DO NOT CARE. It's so disrespectful to the match going on in the ring. Especially when there is a really good match going on. Ruins the moment.


So, wait, they fade all of the match noise out so you can listen to Cole and King or is it absolute silence?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> So, wait, they fade all of the match noise out so you can listen to Cole and King or is it absolute silence?


I'm sure it's just the noise of the APP? You can only faintly hear what's going on in the background, annoys me.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm sure it's just the noise of the APP? You can only faintly hear what's going on in the background, annoys me.


Wow, that sucks. I wonder if WWE has been notified of this and will try to fix the problem or that's how it's supposed to be and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Wow, that sucks. I wonder if WWE has been notified of this and will try to fix the problem or that's how it's supposed to be and there's nothing wrong with it.


I think that's how it's supposed to be.

"It's all about the WWE App.." :cole3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I think that's how it's supposed to be.
> 
> "It's all about the WWE App.." :cole3


Now, that's the spirit, fellow WWE Universe member! :vince5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Want the answer to all of these questions and many more? Make sure to download the WWE App! :cole3


:lawler All downloads come with a coupon for a free Sonic milkshake!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I wonder if :axel will pick up another countout victory tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking forward to Bryan/Game-McMahon situation/Shield stuff/Jericho-Punk-Heyman build/Ziggler's back

Hopefully we're doing with the best of 27 Big E/Del Rio matches, though I'm sure they were just filler until Dolph returned. 

Looking forward to Ryback's robotic promos where he talks about putting that "little puke" Daniel Bryan through a table. Seriously, those things are great for a laugh.

Oh, also hope to see the Uso's on TV again.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I wonder if :axel will pick up another countout victory tonight.


:cole3 Never have we seen a finisher as devastating as The Countout!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I wonder if :axel will pick up another countout victory tonight.


He'll break Taker's streak at Mania next year...by countout! :axel


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 Never have we seen a finisher as devastating as The Countout!


:lawler No one has been able to get up from it yet.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> He'll break Taker's streak at Mania next year...by countout! :axel


If anyone can do it it's the countout.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> We can confirm that WWE executive Stephanie McMahon is currently backstage at the Richmond Coliseum in Richmond, Virginia and is scheduled to appear on tonight's WWE RAW broadcast.
> 
> You can expect the angle between Stephanie, Vince and Triple H to continue tonight.


..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope this leads to a Triple H taking over storyline.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> If anyone can do it it's the countout.


Count Out Kid, Curtis Axel! :axel


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Count Out Kid, Curtis Axel! :axel


:lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, what the hell. I'll watch Raw just for this thread. By 10PM my ass is out, Warehouse 13 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WWE Raw.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SpookshowTony said:


> Eh, what the hell. I'll watch Raw just for this thread. By 10PM my ass is out, Warehouse 13 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WWE Raw.


Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Want the answer to all of these questions and many more? Make sure to download the WWE App! :cole3


Oh yeah forget to mention everyone has to download the WWE app as half the show will be on there :cole3


I wonder if Ryback will do a promo tonight and be wearing that beanie hat which covers the ear piece that hes fed lines through fpalm


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Glad to have you aboard!



Gotta kill some time before I get my weekly dose of Allison Scagliotti.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hoping Wade Barrett will be booked well on the go home Raw.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Hoping Wade Barrett will be booked well on the go home Raw.



Good luck with that. WWE really shit the bed with Barrett, had potential to be one of the best big men in the biz. But instead he jobs to Fandango and Mike "The Real World" Mizanin. I think WWE has a thing against the Brits


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan should kick off the show, following by a great match. All I wish.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Oh yeah forget to mention everyone has to download the WWE app as half the show will be on there :cole3
> 
> 
> I wonder if Ryback will do a promo tonight and be wearing that beanie hat which covers the ear piece that hes fed lines through fpalm


fpalm I thought everyone realized how ridiculous of an idea Tryback getting fed lines was after like 30 threads were created on it. 

and dont hate on the beanie and jacket. i like them more than his onesie lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> Bryan should kick off the show, following by a great match. All I wish.


Would love to see Bryan open the show. Could you imagine 'dat pop?

But it will probably be Triple H, Cena or Ryback.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Looking forward to Bryan/Game-McMahon situation/Shield stuff/Jericho-Punk-Heyman build/Ziggler's back
> 
> Hopefully we're doing with the best of 27 Big E/Del Rio matches, though I'm sure they were just filler until Dolph returned.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with everything here. A tiny bit interested in Axel. His new wrestling gear was pretty decent and they went back to the Mr. Perfect Theme remix which is pretty freaking cool, especially the beginning of it.

Daniel Bryan has been on absolute fire lately. I didn't love this guy 3 months ago, but I love him now. He really needs to get out of team Hell No though I can't wait for Kane to be out of his way. 

The Shield is just as hot as Daniel Bryan right now. I've loved all of their matches and it is great getting to watch them learn the business while taking it by storm. Ambrose's headbutts are just fantastic. All 3 SHOULD be future mega stars and basically are already. 

Can't wait until CM Punk comes back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope Ryback comes out in an Ambulance again. That entrance is sick! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give us a good go-home show, WWE. The forum brethren always make it more enjoyable :kurt
DB to steal the show/have the match of the night as usual :yes


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Meh, it's RAW. I always look forward to it. Hope it's good. If it's not, well, see me next week.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWEs official youtube channel posted that. Surprisingly enough, the final RKO....On Cena. One of the longest clips of the entire video too.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Give us a good go-home show, WWE. The forum brethren always make it more enjoyable :kurt
> DB to steal the show/have the match of the night as usual :yes


Here for the same reasons :axel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

dxbender said:


> WWEs official youtube channel posted that. *Surprisingly enough, the final RKO....On Cena.* One of the longest clips of the entire video too.


:mark:


Nah, it means nothing. I wish.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> WWEs official youtube channel posted that. Surprisingly enough, the final RKO....On Cena. One of the longest clips of the entire video too.


Broke RVD's neck in one of those. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Broke RVD's neck in one of those. :lmao


:lawler Who?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Hoping Wade Barrett will be booked well on the go home Raw.


:ti

I'm a Wade supporter but you can only expect the worst booking of him.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hope Ryback comes out in an Ambulance again. That entrance is sick! :mark:


Except I'll be marking for Scott Steiner to come out also. 

Steiner + Ryback promo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> :lawler Who?


:cole3

I have no idea why those 3 letters came to mind


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Broke RVD's neck in one of those. :lmao


I don't think it's possible to break his neck


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do I have this Timezone? RAW's going to be sweet tonight, I can feel it and I have to watch it taped tomorrow..just not the same man. :bron3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cole3
> 
> I have no idea why those 3 letters came to mind


:lawler They must mean Sheamus!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just hope I don't mistake Ryback's new entrance for Steiner's for the 3rd week in a row fpalm


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the show as per usual.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> I don't think it's possible to break his neck


:shock


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> I just hope I don't mistake Ryback's new entrance for Steiner's for the 3rd week in a row fpalm


Holla If Ya Hear Me


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm in IL for the week, and not used to this timezone. 7pm for RAW, correct?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

hazuki said:


> I'm in IL for the week, and not used to this timezone. 7pm for RAW, correct?


....Nimbus?

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Can someone make this into a Smilie?*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

hazuki said:


> I'm in IL for the week, and not used to this timezone. 7pm for RAW, correct?


Starts in 55-Minutes man.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ash Ketchum said:


> *Can someone make this into a Smilie?*












Just replace the scary pic with that smiley of Cole and that's almost a perfect reenactment of what I did when I saw that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Just replace the scary pic with that smiley of Cole and that's almost a perfect reenactment of what I did when I saw that.


Yet you're still be able to post? 

And lol @ the date being written on that gif.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Yet you're still be able to post?
> 
> And lol @ the date being written on that gif.


Thankfully had a second monitor. :lol

Oh yeah, that is an old gif.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

:lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

VintageOrton said:


> :lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


Holla Holla Holla!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Holla Holla Holla!


:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Forget this was on tonight.:avit:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

VintageOrton said:


> :lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


20% voted Hornswoggle. What the hell is wrong with those people?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> 20% voted Hornswoggle. What the hell is wrong with those people?


Amazing how dumb people are, eh? And if it's WWE kayfabing it up, that's even worse.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

VintageOrton said:


> :lmao


:lol


Now Kaitlyn, I'm booking _us_ in a tag team match!
Holla. Holla. Holla!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Thankfully had a second monitor. :lol
> 
> Oh yeah, that is an old gif.


Well, it's an SNL skit.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Well, it's an SNL skit.


Sure is!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Amazing how dumb people are, eh? And if it's WWE kayfabing it up, that's even worse.


They're not dumb. They're 7 years old. What do you expect? We're the dumb people who still spend time watching this garbage on monday night.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> They're not dumb. They're 7 years old. What do you expect? We're the dumb people who still spend time watching this garbage on monday night.


And we love it :vince2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not long to go now peeps :vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

10 minutes left 'til showtime. Should be a good one tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> They're not dumb. They're 7 years old. What do you expect? We're the dumb people who still spend time watching this garbage on monday night.


If they're voting for Hornswaggle, they're pretty dumb.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

7 minutes left bitches. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I'm ready for the WWE App talk tonight :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena vs Ryback! That should be an all time classic. Two amazing workers in the ring at the same time! I can't wait!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i've been watching E3 all day today, that i almost forgot Raw is almost on


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena going to start raw and of course he will get a huge pop from Virginia. Bastards.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Since when does Michael Cole get to interrupt whatever programming is on from 7-8? :cole3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Well I'm ready for the WWE App talk tonight :cole3


Ohh boy, I almost forgot to get the real star of the show all loaded up for my multi-media Raw experience!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone have their phones charged up and have the WWE app downloaded :cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wyatt family :mark: SOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

VintageOrton said:


> :lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


I voted for Michael Cole, lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Amazing how dumb people are, eh? And if it's WWE kayfabing it up, that's even worse.


I'm almost certain WWE is kayfabing the poll. And to be honest, I'm not surprised. Since Hornswoggle was announced as the Raw Anonymous GM, nothing would surprise me coming from this company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Ohh boy, I almost forgot to get the real star of the show all loaded up for my multi-media Raw experience!


E3 reminded me about the WWE App with all of the tablets they were showing with the games.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

VintageOrton said:


> :lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


Tag team match tonight! Kaitlyn and Teddy Long vs Ziggler and AJ! Holla, holla, holla :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> E3 reminded me about the WWE App with all of the tablets they were showing with the games.


Haven't been keeping up with E3, any PS4 news out?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> I voted for Michael Cole, lol.


Same here! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You know what the sad thing is about the Kaitlyn secret admirer thing? It's probably the longest storyline they have going right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> I'm almost certain WWE is kayfabing the poll. And to be honest, I'm not surprised. Since Hornswoggle was announced as the Raw Anonymous GM, nothing would surprise me coming from this company.


Fair point.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

1 minute left! :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Haven't been keeping up with E3, any PS4 news out?


Apparently the PS4 will have three versions, $399-$599.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Haven't been keeping up with E3, any PS4 news out?


Sony conference is at 8:30pm or at 9pm.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Apparently the PS4 will have three versions, $399-$599.


Did they at least showcase any games?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please for once give us a swerve tonight Vince :vince


Also Ryback coming out in that ambulance on his entrance is sick


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here we go!!! No whiskey shots this week I might go blind


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Here we go, gonna watch this for an hour and its Sonys Conference.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT APP! :vince5


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We live ****** :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Really hope wyatt debuts after payback a) to give more time for a build up and b) so that cunt on here doesn't shout husky Harris


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Body is ready :cody2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Here we go!"


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Show time!!!!!!!!!!!! its on bitches :mark:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

MILF


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince= Ratings


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And so the Helmsley McMahon soap opera continues...


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

here we gooooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This Brock/HHH feud seems like it's going on forever :kobe6


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw is NOW (until the Sony conference starts in 1 hour)


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Did they at least showcase any games?


Mirror's edge 2, Battlefield 4, various sports games, etc. They'll showcase many more in about half an hour.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

This feud has been going on for a year now


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Curtis "The FUTURE" Axel!

:mark: :ex:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:HHH


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

McMahon/Helmsley continues


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wait, they bleed it out?
The fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alright! Let's watch the saga unfold with this up and coming star HHH! I can't wait.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ready for my Paul Levesque fix!

:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder how long it will take tonight until the WWE App is mentioned :cole3


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha the bombs bleeping the curses


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul :HHH2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is HHH the main focus of the show ffs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 Here he comes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

god this HHH/Vince thing is so fucking gay


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Music's trying to make this seem epic like Game of Thrones. If only there was a Red Wedding for the McMahons......


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And we start with HHH. Cue "I'm a fighter I don't quit" speech.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Mirror's edge 2, Battlefield 4, various sports games, etc. They'll showcase many more in about half an hour.


Need some Watch Dogs and Infamous: Second Son info.
HHH out first


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Steph, do you think you're cool calling him "Paul?" You IWC smark! The name is Triple H!
:HHH2 :berried


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Game starting off RAW I see.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE COMES THE GAME! :HHH


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Alright! Let's watch the saga unfold with this up and coming star HHH! I can't wait.


Looks like a young man out to prove himself


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah HHH you aren't past your prime or anything...but please be a star of the show. Please.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Time to be ashamed


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here comes Paul :HHH2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH u mad? 
side note: that ring bell was off?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HHH opening Oo sounds good


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Troople Itch!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I think this Paul Levesque kid has a bright future ahead of him.

:HHH2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh boy, I turned this on in time.

:HHH *"RESPECT ME!"*


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:HHH2 opening the show with Curtis "Count Out King" Axel?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching this for an hour then going to the Sony Press Conference Baby!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cyon said:


> The Game starting off RAW I see.


Did we time travel to 2003?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHH: wasting water bottles for a decade+


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Game time, bitches.

Old school ring bell?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:HHH2 Starting things off. Interesting.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Trips has his ring gear on. :hmm:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Trips, those elbow pads are horrible looking.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Was he just announced as 'The new Triple H'??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since HHH is concussed maybe he will bury himself and we will never have to see him wrestle again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big pop for Hunter :HHH2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is in Richmond, VA? What a coincidence. Just today I was watching Armageddon 2006 which took place in the same town.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad ass entrance.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HHH with the ring gear...it's fucking on.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

The ass kicker :HHH2


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

They need to give this Triple H guy a push I see a prosperous future for him


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

Game collapse in about 1-5 minutes


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I want to see slutty dressed Stephanie please. Start my week off right.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG NEW RING BELL!!! No really... I'm not bonkers... am I? I swear it sounded different.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Watching this for an hour then going to the Sony Press Conference Baby!!!


same here


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOAT Axel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh crap, HHH/Axel right off the bat? Something's going to happen, definitely.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What is this fuckery


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' perfect remix.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes fuckin great way to start raw with the KIng of Kings HHH


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat fringe


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn, Curtis' theme is fucking awesome


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish :brock would come out and kick the shit out of Trips right now honestly


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Triple H is starting off the show to face Axel? THere is a catch... I'm expecting McMahon to show up and interrupt this to set up for something later. Surely? Maybe?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:mark: Axel's theme
EDIT - they've changed it again :no:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME! :buried :HHH2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:axel CURTIS THE COUNT OUT AXEL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lok said:


> HHH u mad?
> side note: that ring bell was off?


He always looks mad. Like he's got a stick shoved up his ass.....sideways.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> same here


At least the PS3 is technology people actually want, unlike the app


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Paul Heyman seriously might be a greek god


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VintageOrton said:


> :lol Teddy Long as an option on the poll, talk about, UNPREDICTABILITY :vince5
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-kaitlyns-secret-admirer


Well he is a dirty old man


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, apparently Triple H is now healthy just 2 weeks later to wrestle?

Must have been serious..


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Curtis changes his theme more often than Wade Barrett.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wheelysteve said:


> OMG NEW RING BELL!!! No really... I'm not bonkers... am I? I swear it sounded different.


no you're not going crazy


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good opening match! Should either be a quality show or it'll go downhill fast. 

Btw, I fucking love this new Axel theme.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

C.A.W. to start is not the way to make me want to watch


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Here he is the future WWE Champion Curtis Axel!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What is this fuckery


Erm the opener they announced last week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DAT THEME THOUGH :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I appreciate the thought behind the remixed theme music, but the end result is basically "Hey, remember that grand, majestic theme song you loved for years? This isn't that."


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:axel


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go! I love Axel's theme. It's simply just PERFECT.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Great article on WWE.com!
Guys let's read it and not pay attention to RAW. Then view the recaps on the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Curtis Axel sucks


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Were is the crowd tonight?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Something big will happen 2nite, I have a feeling lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im with the crowd Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

New ring bell?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Axel's gonna give him another concussion I think


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Somethings going down here! New Bell haha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Are they using a keg for the ring bell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHs bell is going to be rung again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I very much enjoy the playing of Mr. Perfect's theme song throughout Curtis McGensiscutty's song.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How can they call anyone "cerebral" who just punches and kicks? ...oh, right. WWE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

wtf is this chit ??


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Vince :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince5 shit getting good right now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh. Its Vince McHelmsley.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There he is :vince5

Inb4 heel turn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince3

Of course.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Axel to win by countout?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh come on.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get his ass outta there Vince!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAT STRUCT!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lmao I knew this fool would make an appearance


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

WHAT A SURPRISE!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That Vince hair


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Screwjob? :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Vince looks so young with his new - old hair haha!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

VINNIE MAC.

Hennig to win by count out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

vince heel turn right here folks! he's going to join Heyman!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

DAT hair!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome! :mark: VINCE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinnie' Mac'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I flip on the TV and I see HHH beating the crap out of Axel again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..Sigh


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince has arrived :vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh what is this bullshit right now...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

We are 8 minutes into Raw and there has been no mention of the WWE App yet. Must be a new record for :cole3!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Are they using a keg for the ring bell?


Holy shit that made me laugh.

NO CHANCE PRETTY POLITICIANS


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Curtis Axel. Complete Afterthought.

:lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:vince3 screwjob


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao this shit is ridiculous


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H about to receive that :buried from daddy. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well HHH, you just lost another match


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S THE VIRGINIA SCREWJOB

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DQ win! Making headway now with the win quality.

Is that it though?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Whoa :axel debuting that new move...The Disqualifier!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince just buried triple h :lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DAT WINNING STREAK :axel


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol buried

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:cornette


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH please dont tell me we are getting a HHH vs Vince at Summerslam


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Beat vinces ass!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

This'll be interesting. Axel wins in less than a minute lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Vince didn't screw HHH, HHH screwed HHH.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Screwjob! Spit on the fucker Hunter!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Vince with that troll face. :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wat?
Let's build up with wins!
But no pins or tap outs. Nothing that makes him long strong


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince looks like he lost some muscle mass.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

New ringbell?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince5


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is Vince being a heel when the thing in the first place was HHH defending McMahon against Lesnar?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

aaaaaand Satan returns


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince didn't screw Triple H, Triple H screwed Triple H


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

McMahon screwing people out of matches! 1998 forever bitches!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vince just :buried Triple H! :vince5


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince is finally getting back at HHH for banging his daughter first


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

HEEL TURN COMING?

There is a chance in hell :vince5


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Vince screwed HHH! :lmao WTF is going on


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Heel vince? :mark


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least :axel didn't win by countout this time!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it just me or does Vince's hair look better than ever since his "hair" match against Donald Trump?

He looks great.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, that was pointless.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A VINCE AND HHH FEUD IN 2013 WITH HHH AS FACE
ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck you vince how dare you rob us of HHH wrestling


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Another clean win for Curtis Axel :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're doing such a disservice to this goofy fuck with Heyman.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Whoa :axel debuting that new move...The Disqualifier!


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WTF :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RICHMOND SCREWJOB!

:vince5 :HHH


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've missed at least a week (maybe two) and am thrown off by Vince McMahon's hair color change...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCKERY :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

lol ok this is pretty funny


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was about to say "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure if the clusterfuck should make me laugh or cry.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is entertaining. Shades of the attitude era booking and writing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince just screwed his son in law


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what in the actual fuck...this is some seriously high level of fuckery


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahhahahaa the vince screwjob and the restart. Corporate civil war incoming!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This fuckery :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I see where this is going :russo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dueling egos....and us poor fans caught in the middle of this shit.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

No come on dont do this shit.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

no competition tonight so wwe creative is just winging it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

A win by DQ? Axel is moving on up...and not just to the east side.


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

If only Bret was as smart as Triple H and restarted the match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Wut?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

HEEL MCMAHON!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq' is going on? :lol

Vinnie' Mac' round 2.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This feud isnt even about Axel. It's to set up HHH vs VKM to control the company.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I think they are just trying to show off the new bell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*THIS*

*FUCKING *

*BULLSHIT.*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Using dat new bell!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 He's allowed to do those things!

Really? So why have him ever lose?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

So HHH has the power to restart matches?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Fuckery!

:russo


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol match restart.

Edit: and here comes vince!! Is this the whole 3 hour show? Lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol DAT POWER STRUGGLE :HHH2 :vince2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"He's allowed to do those type of things!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Curtis axel is a Vinny Mac guy? Nice.....where is the shield?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait...HHH can just restart his own matches? 

How can he ever lose then? 

And Russo? Are you back?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Could this be the start of the takeover being on screen? 
Eventually it'll be HHH overpowering Vince or whatever


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Vince be back, holy shit this is awesome :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Axel's about to beat HHH twice in one night... beat that Jericho.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Vinnie Mac the master troll!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Two Screwjobs in a Night. Vince is on a roll!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

HHH threatening the sack


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the fuck is going on :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Should have expected this considering it's :HHH wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

hanzou666 said:


> no competition tonight so wwe creative is just winging it


They wing it *when* they have competition


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The boss always gets what he wants, ey'? :vince


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Axel just beat HHH twice in one night. :mark:


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Axel will have a better streak than Goldberg by the end of this!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH lost twice :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hunter screwed Hunter and Vince turned heel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh joy. A dick measuring contest to start the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao This shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince screwed Bret and now hes screwed HHH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Curtis axel is 3-0 against triple h haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Axel is going to break Goldberg's streak tonight at this rate.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Axel will have 10 wins on HHH after the night is over.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Curtis Axel keeps finding new ways to win!

The man is a machine!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Man this is some serious Russo stuff going on :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is Vince a heel?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is ridiculous. fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Axel is 5-0 :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a 60 minutes Ironman match?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

3 hours of this back and forth :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Whoa! Two moves in one night. 1 more move and Axel will have more than Cena.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck no


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 losses in one night for HHH, curtain-jerk matches too!

:buried :berried


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH getting berried, two losses in a minute


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Can it be more stupid than this? =))))))


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeh ok...fuck this company


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H vs. Axel 60 minute iron man match LMFAO


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Poor Justin Roberts, hes going to get strangled by his tie by VKM in a minute :'(


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF? :lol Iron man MATCH! :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Sixty minute iron man match? HO HO HO.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok this is funny....


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO WTF


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

this is pretty damn funny


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So funny seeing everyone get so mad and they dont even realize the point of whats going on.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heel Vince! :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy Crap 1 hour of the game yes yes yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

60 minutes? :lmao

THIS COMPANY.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

God this is good.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can see this going on for the entirity of Raw :lmao:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shades of Randy Orton vs John Cena SummerSlam 2009

EDIT: Ironman? LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RUSSO IS BACK BABY!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao I can't


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.
It's only 8:11 and I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

IRONMAN MATCH. STRAP YOURSELVES IN LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. CALL YOUR FRIENDS. TWEET THEM. TOUT THEM. WE GOT SIXTY MINUTES OF HHH-AXEL COMING UP.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Restarted :lmao

And Vince is back :lmao

Iron Man match :lmao:lmao:lmao

VINCE BACK FOR MORE


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:axel gonna :buried :HHH23 times in one night


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Everyone has the night off, this will now be a 3 hour "who gives a fuck" match.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WE WANT SHANE O MAC


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Man this is some serious Russo stuff going on :lmao :lmao


I know, I feel confused.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, I admit, this is actually entertaining.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Come on Vince. Make it three times a charm.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

What position is Vince exactly? Wasn't he fired


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vince end this! I cant last 60 mins!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck HHH. Fuck Vince. Fuck all of this.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

60 minute match... god reverse this plese


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

60 minute ironman match? Yes please!!

What is this fuckery?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is fucking genius, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

There's only one way to stop his CEO powers. YYYOOOUUU'RRRRREE FFIIIIIRRREEEDD!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 - 0 vs HHH


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh my god

IM DYING


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

This is fucking amazing. 

Best segment in a while.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure who has more power. One week it's Vince, one week it's HHH. This week it's.... both of them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

60-minute ironman match? :lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:russo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

60 minutes :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

a 60 minute iron match? I guess you could say Raw really is all about the game


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao IRON MAN MATCH.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

60 minute Iron Man Match?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao not sure If Axel is getting buried or a huge rub here


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao HHH wants DAT 3 HOUR IRON MAN.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey I'll take it. At least they're doing something different for once.


Of course it's with a half-retired Triple H and fucking McGuillicutty but hey, it's a start.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol what the serious fuck


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

This is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I can see the McMahon family reality show on the WWE Network cooking :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. Vince almost knocked the fuck out of that guy with the bell.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, well that ring bell didn't sound the same anyways


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that's the end off the bell. The bell end if you will. More to come, stay tuned

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

He took the ring bell :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

First Ironman Match we have seen in a while :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm soo confused. :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people are hating on this. It's great.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Bye Vince :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince5 :berried :HHH2 :HHH


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope they do the recaps in funny double speed.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"and some of you thought I would let Vince burry me" :HHH2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So this is how they're give this clown a winning streak? He picked up two wins by getting his ass beat :lmao

I can't :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Major dick-measuring contest. LOL @ "you need to get a new bell."


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What the fuck is going on??? is Vince Russo back on the payroll???


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Curt Axel off to a flying start in the WWE!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Triple H is on punishment.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Good thing the WWE app comes with a section called ringbell. Thank goodness I downloaded it!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

There goes the new bell haha this is fucking brilliant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That bell sounded like the old school 80s WWF bell.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was definitely more embarrassing than the squash match against Warrior at WM XII.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:russo :vince :HHH :axel :heyman

Brilliant Segment!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Funniest start to the show in months :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Old heel Vince is back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell did I just watch?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

APP MENTION! TAKE A SHOT!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is that the wwe version of taking your ball home?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow what an opening to the show

:russo would be proud


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

APP mention! :cole3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:russo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

5 matches, 5 wins, 0 pin falls. What a guy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who's interested to see where this is going?

Like seriously guys, take it easy. The storyline is still developing. What do you want, everything in one single episode? Jeez.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that was a hilarious way to start off RAW, for better or worse.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I have no idea what is going on but it's pretty funny. xD


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You got no match. You got no match, ring the bell!

:vince3


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:axel :buried :HHH2 3 TIMES IN ONE NIGHT


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

Nuttiest family in the world? Have you ever met the Benoit's JBL?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel's theme should be The Final Count-out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> I hope they do the recaps in funny double speed.


Yes, with Yakety Sax.:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

looool that was funny to watch, swear


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha ha, that was like the "I have the remote", "Oh yeah, I'm standing right next to the television" contest in WWE form.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> I can see the McMahon family reality show on the WWE Network cooking :lol


:vince


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

PAYBACK TRAILER, HEEL ORTON PLS


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually found that to be hilarious :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> I don't understand why people are hating on this. It's great.


Oddly, I agree. Most entertained I've been by Raw in a long while.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That was great! lol

Side note: I miss Iron man matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap Not sure what the fuck anymore.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*What the fuck was that?*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ambrose v Kane :mark:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:lmao He just nearly cold cocked Justin Roberts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

1st WWE App mention of the night.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kane v Dean Ambrose :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :ambrose
Beautiful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I felt kinda bad for poor Justin there, What a ridiculously awkward skit. haha

Haitch getting all mad at the guys at ringside on the app :lol


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

That was epic. Best start of raw that I can remember. Bwahahahaha


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Probably the funniest shit I've seen since Punk juggled the urn around.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dean/Moxley said:


>












You're tearing me apart WWE!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

That opening segment was great. Very entertaining


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nuttiest family lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WTF a 60 min iron man match


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That Orton video package though :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This promo is so awesome.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I miss the days when Gene Tunney was the "chairman", albeit a puppet. Just sober him up from his 8 martini lunch and tell him what to decide.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm very interested to see what happens next. In other news. WELCOME TO MONDAY APP RAW BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE WWE APP (NOT JOHN CENA). :cole3


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck Justin Roberts, get rid of him.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vince vs. HHH at Summerslam

Winner: Bell


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Curtis Axel beats Triple H twice in one night.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My baby Ambrose vs Kane again? WHY?! Can the Shield have some new opponents please and thank you?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

VINCE MCMAHON DECIDES HOW LONG AN HOUR LASTS DAMN IT!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It took Cole 13 minutes to make a mention of the WWE App! This must be a new record! :cole3


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

Bahaha now i dont no if i want to watch this or PS4 E3


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Three minutes gone, the Ironman Match is still 0-0. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Technically, the Iron Man match is still going on since Vince never officially ended it, he just told Axel to leave the ring.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Time for ambrose to get beat. :kane


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was funny, but awful at the same time and lead to nowhere. Curtis looks like a joke again, and now we have more of this Vince/HHH thing to go that will probably lead to, at best, a HHH/Axel match at Payback that won't be interrupted.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:russo :axel :HHH2


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

Great opening....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Curtis Axel with a "win" streak gimmick.

A WIN'S A WIN, BABY!

:axel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Only Vince. He had me laughing with his quick walking, with the bell in his hand.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> APP MENTION! TAKE A SHOT!


I'm actually lying next to a bottle of rum, so I'll play along.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

NoyK said:


> Am I the only one who's interested to see where this is going?
> 
> Like seriously guys, take it easy. The storyline is still developing. What do you want, everything in one single episode? Jeez.


Exactly this just got me interested to see more of raw tonight. They don't do this to often.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

If austin/vince had this segment in their hayday it would have been 1000x better


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When Triple H gets home tonight Steph is going to get some angry sex because of her dad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HHH is about to choke someone with his own tie..only on the app


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane vs Ambrose? :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I would ask what happened at the start, but I'm sure WWE will recap it a million times tonight.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> Technically, the Iron Man match is still going on since Vince never officially ended it, he just told Axel to leave the ring.


It would be fucking genius if at some point in the next hour, Triple H pins Axel out of nowhere.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was entertaining. I just wish they'd put the same effort in all feuds/segments, even the ones without Vince/HHH/MCGUILLICUTTY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What was that tom-fuckery?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

and now THE GOAT SIGHTING :rock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Curtis Axel on DAT GOLDBERG STREAK.

WHO'S NEXT?!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> It would be fucking genius if at some point in the next hour, Triple H pins Axel out of nowhere.


Fall Count Anywhere Ironman Match


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So Axel got what, 2-3 wins on Triple H in one night? Dat Count Out King.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> Yes, with Yakety Sax.:lmao


Benny Hill for chairman!! 

I'd like to see Dueling Banjos, heh.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

INB4 DOMESTIC VIOLENCE


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The Countout KING :axel


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Steph!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If this was the attitude era Vince would have told HHH 

"get out of my ring you son of a bitch!!!"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't care what his pers---I DON'T CARE :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is angry he is going to have angry sex with steph tonight


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh God crybaby Steph


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Outstanding start to Raw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


Hasn't that what they've been doing?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> It would be fucking genius if at some point in the next hour, Triple H pins Axel out of nowhere.


rton


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They need to recap that opening with the Benny Hill theme tune playing :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I Love seeing Stephanie cry. Dumb bitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

angry sex time


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Axel isn't NEAR being the focus of the storyline. He's playing fifth banana to:
Vince Mcmahon
Stephanie Mcmahon
Triple HHH
Paul Heyman
and THEN at the bottom is Curtis Axel


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

That was hilarious. I don't even care that it was completely ridiculous, that was so funny I almost fell out of my chair


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

can she stop calling him paul LMFAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie and her crazy acting hands.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Bullshit, WWE has nowhere close to 100 million fans.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, Steph is giving me Brooke Hogan vibes. Sigh, I feel like quitting wrestling.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Think about the kids!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph's ACTING~!!!!!!!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice acting Stephanie.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Horrible acting, lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat acting from Stephanie :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Did anyone else feel awkward watching steph crying lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how HHH was nice enough to wait to come back to break to start his convo with Steph

And why does steph go from calling him Paul then Hunter in the same sentence

Make up your mind


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat acting, dat tension between husband and wife, dat HBO drama LOL "Paul"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting by Stephanie, yum.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't arrrgh don't care

dat acting

Steph is so heel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Steph pleading with Hunter is GOAT. "Please don't hurt him!"

AMBROSE TIME


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

PAUL DONT HURT HIM 

:HHH2 :burried


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Steph is crying!



:vince2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh god Steph.. .She's so great man. :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuckery is unreal


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince squirting his grandkids with the hose :vince3


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

now this segment is stupid. :O


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is terrible.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Dat acting. :HHH2


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

PLZ DNT HURT HIM


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck them for turning this into McMahon Knows Best w/cameos from WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KANE!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

After seeing the divas, I thought the acting couldn't get any worse...


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Either bad acting or she's manipulating him. 

Hmmmm...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't hurt him Paul lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:HHH go talk to him and while your at it get me a sandwich


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Steph and HHH will have make up sex tonight


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

What is this crap? :lmao

Best start to Raw in years I swear.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn, that's terrible acting Stephanie. Embrassing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:vince2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hopefully this sets up Kane-Ambrose match at Payback!!! :mark


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAW GAWD, THAT, THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> can she stop calling him paul LMFAO


I love how she switched to "Hunter" mid-promo.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The big red machine!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince likes squirting kids with a hose.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That was some pretty terrible acting by Steph. 

Still, that first 15 minutes was hilarious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL the hell happened to Steph's acting skills?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna fuck Stephanie so bad. She's just way too hot. HHH, you lucky motherfucker!

EDIT: Kane is losing this match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KAAAAAANE!!!
Damn I love that music!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Did I miss anything before Kane match after commercial?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I would like Stephanie to come back to TV as an authority figure again, she would be a good fit for GM


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

King of the countout! :axel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> Bullshit, WWE has nowhere close to 100 million fans.


Don't be so sure. 100 millions is nothing compared to the entire world.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This should be a very good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LVblizzard said:


> Bullshit, WWE has nowhere close to 100 million fans.


No kidding face is just 12,188,009 likes. Nice try WWE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 5m 
Apparently I gave @WWEFandango a concussion. Maybe I should replace him at @WWE #Payback.

Really..the the one thing he did right lately


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vince squirting his grandkids with the hose :vince3


:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PLEASE SLEDGEHAMMER, DON'T HURT 'EM!

:buried :HHH


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SHIELD!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy the shield


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've seen better acting from Keanu Reeves


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield :mark:


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm so glad the WWE uses these precious hours of broadcast to get HHH and Kane over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure the match is going to be good, but sucks we all ready know the guaranteed outcome..
shield wins lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes the dick riding. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> That was some pretty terrible acting by Steph.
> 
> Still, that first 15 minutes was hilarious.


She was like "pleeeeeeeeeease don't hurt him" :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Siere Hotel India Eco Lima Delta, SHIELD. unk2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Steph's acting was horrendous.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

JUSTICE :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to sit down with some cookies and milk.
No need for the popcorn gif


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's ready to slice a bitch.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Ha, we're in a really "marky" city (no Chicago, no New York), and still the crowd give The Shield a face pop. People love 'em.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Sheild getting that pop :ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Shield getting DAT POP


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

My boys Shield :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Some of the worst acting EVER...Stephanie STILL SUCKS!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Can someone post this pic whenever they create the MNR thread?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The concussed COO is prevented by his concerned father-in-law from booking himself in a match with a young wrestler who did nothing other than be associated with a manager said COO enjoys torturing because he also manages a man who beat said COO twice fairly. We are expected to root for COO somehow.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao @ no bell. Hopefully we get Rollins vs Bryan.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So every match wont count because there is no bell?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

No belt now


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why would anyone call a product a "thick burger" lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The belt looks so beautiful on Ambroses shoulder


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Big summer angle - a domestic abuse storyline between HHH & Steph :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They don't even have a the bell back. 
I can't. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the bell didnt ring. I Hope they dont have it set up where Ambrose loses to Kane then claims well the bell never rang so it does not count


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's go, Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Should be Orton vs. Reigns and Rollins vs. Bryan!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol, they're really gonna ride out this "no bell" thing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vince taking the ring bell and microphone was pretty boss. 

Bryan vs Rollins tonight plz.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Time to sit down with some cookies and milk.
> No need for the popcorn gif












Close enough.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

How is Daniel Bryan going to screw Kane this week?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> Why would anyone call a product a "thick burger" lol


Have you seen how fat people are nowadays?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut up, Lawler.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No ring bell


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That fucking silence where the Bell was meant to be :lol 

Whoever wrote this deserves a raise, this is hilarious!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No fucking bell :lmao

Fuck Raw is bringing the lulz tonight


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:lawler A mental midget


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You see that retard in the front crowd with a sign that says "We came to see Sheamus"?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

No bell what is this fuckery?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Even if it was 10 minutes ago, having no bell is probably the best example of continuity that WWE has had in forever.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I like how Ambrose never just goes through the motions. He sells everything like it's actually happening. Great talent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"We'll be following that story all night long" 

Oh yay! More shows centered entirely around the McMahons!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

NEW BELL!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THE BELL!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Can someone post this pic whenever they create the MNR thread?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

One of the tech guys is getting fired in the morning, for forgetting to bring the bell back during the break.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

New bell. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Ring bell has come back


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

VintageOrton said:


> Big summer angle - a domestic abuse storyline between HHH & Steph :mark:


With Stephanie kicking Paul's ass. :HHH2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT BLACK REF BROUGHT THE BELL! HE SAVED THE DAY!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No bell :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Black ref sighting :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Black guy running down with a bell, :L


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Like how they send the black guy in for the bell.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The bell is back :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HERE COMES THE BELL :brock :cole


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ring "RATINGS" Bell


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL they brought the bell back


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Triple H vs Vince: ringbell on a pole match. :russo


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

#ringbell


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful sell!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The bell :mark:


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Dat bald spot on Kane


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bell is back


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nice shot by kane


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

T-minus 5 minutes till shield wins lol!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao @ Ambrose's facial expressions


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lets go ambrose chants ftw


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane Helms twitter
_The rope burn to the face trick shouldn't work with a guy wearing a leather mask._


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Commerical during a match just after we had a commerical before the start of the match

EVERYONE DRINK


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kane and Daniel Bryan rolls on! - :cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The concussed COO is prevented by his concerned father-in-law from booking himself in a match with a young wrestler who did nothing other than be associated with a manager said COO enjoys torturing because he also manages a man who beat said COO twice fairly. We are expected to root for COO somehow.


Remember, this is the same company that has a feud where a smart, albeit arrogant man is bullied and beaten every week by a overbearing egotistical jerk because he can, he thinks that it's fun and apparently he hates intelligence. And we're supposed to root for the bully.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane and Daniel Bryan rolls on.

Fuck you :cole


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Is it just me or are they using different camera angles than they usually do? Everything seems a bit different.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Top 10 returns of 2013 video on youtube incoming for the ring bell


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's go Ambrose chants! :mark:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go ambrose chants ? :ambrose2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> HERE COMES THE BELL :brock


Lol imagine Tazz saying that


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Big summer angle - a domestic abuse storyline between HHH & Steph :mark:


:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Like how they send the black guy in for the bell.


to be the belle of the ball?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Star of the show, APP or BELL?

Vote on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

No one can touch him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lets go Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Black ref saving the night! :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I hate commercials unk3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess Denzel turned down white house down so they scrapped the bottom of the barrel with Jamie Fox


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

White House Down.

Like Olympus Has Fallen. Only with a Young Black Guy instead of Morgan Freeman.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lets go KANE!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I see a bright future for that Bell. He needs a push :HHH2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Let's get #ringbell trending


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually want Ambrose to lose here, for some variety and for Kane to look like a threat to the US Title!

:ambrose


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan/Rollins in at least a 30 minute iron man match. Can we vote for that on the APP?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Whens the last time the shield had a heel promo? seems like forever


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Remember, this is the same company that has a feud where a smart, albeit arrogant man is bullied and beaten every week by a overbearing egotistical jerk because he can, he thinks that it's fun and apparently he hates intelligence. And we're supposed to root for the bully.


This whole company is actually some deep, unflinching look at our inevitable anti-intellectual future, and we've been too distracted by the funny fighting men to notice.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> I hate commercials unk3


but you don't have to deal with the commercials on the WWEapp!
:cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> White House Down.
> 
> Like Olympus Has Fallen. Only with a Young Black Guy instead of Morgan Freeman.


Its a mash up of black hawk down and olypus has fallen


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I see a bright future for that Bell. He needs a push :HHH2


Well he does have good "ring" work :drake1


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

App mention. I can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

get wwe ring bell theme only on the wwe app :cole3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CUE the APP. :cole3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

And the heel has the advantage after the commercial break that we never see, despite being laid out before.

Good to know how some things never change...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE app mention??


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> but you don't have to deal with the commercials on the WWEapp!
> :cole3


:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan was on the WWE App :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ooo Randy Orton and Bryan watching TV oooo


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Was that Randy Orton on that app, or a block of wood?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck off App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE APP mention and tweet mention in one minute

EVERYONE DRINK TWO


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey!!! The first segment on the app I'm actually interested in... THE GOAT!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow the App users got a treat. Watching Orton watching the Kane match. Download it now :cole3


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

This match seems to be at a slower pace than usual


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

#ringbell mention :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

orton/bryan should be on tv ffs.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So.. Orton and Bryan are friends now?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton & Bryan :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Orton isn't going heel, is he?

What are the matches for Payback? Seems a bit light.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Lawler just owned Cole


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, I think I'm surrendering to the APP. I want to see what Orton/Bryan were talking about.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

I would have preferred the Triple H-Axel 60 minute iron man match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So I guess the Orton RKO on Bryan on Smackdown wasn't a heel turn since they are watching this match together?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Slow match so far.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HMMMMM

I wonder if Kane will lose clean, this could have been built up for the PPV with the championship on the line.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kane needs new weave.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> So I guess the Orton RKO on Bryan on Smackdown wasn't a heel turn since they are watching this match together?


I didn't watch the app, but it sure as hell looked like Bryan came up to Orton starting shit and they were arguing.

EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't realize they were running out together


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did I just see Kane's real hair through the wig/mask? :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DAT POP


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Orton get the fuck outa here


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

YA! It's the old bell sound we know and love!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I would have preferred the Triple H-Axel 60 minute iron man match


Hell yeah. 

SHEILD interference! Orton and GOAT!! It's all kicking off watch it on the wwe app.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Kane's wig looks horrible


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Where's Teddy to make it a 6-man?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton still a face, smh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield needs direction. Fast.
Jesus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL stating how good DB has been the last few weeks. Few weeks??? Forever, son.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bryan and Orton making the save.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This match isn't nearly as sploosh-tastic as last week's match. However, Dirty Dean is still a tease. I wish he'd do a sunset flip pin on my ass.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can see Kane's hair through the wig now and he isn't even trying to hide it anymore haha

Well well, I was wrong, instead of Shield wins lol it's Shield cheats lol this time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, these The Shield match DQ endings are getting pretty repetitive right now.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I guess randy was not a heel afterall


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If I'm Ambrose why go through this whole match if Rollins/Reigns were just gonna jump him anyway? :StephenA


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

no Orton heel turn.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rollins landing on his head... Ouch


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam looks like Orton is not heel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Orton/Bryan/kane vs the Shield???? Never seen "that' before..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> JBL stating how good DB has been the last few weeks. Few weeks??? Forever, son.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Listen to that pop for RANDY ORTON! :troll 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WOAH POP FOR BRYAN AND ORTON :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I didn't watch the app, but it sure as hell looked like Bryan came up to Orton starting shit and they were arguing.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't realize they were running out together


Maybe you're right. Hmm, now they're in the ring together. Strange stuff. Who knows what creative is doing.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

They never addressed Randy RKOing Bryan. cmon now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And now they're best friends?

Miz isn't in the preshow!? Jeez.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sheamus is on the preshow? Buried.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sheamus-Sandow on Pre-Show


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This better not be it for Daniel Bryan tonight....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at that pre-match.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Are we meant to forget orton rko'd bryan just days ago?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so randy isn't heel?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

So....Orton isn't heel??


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK NOT PUT SANDOW AND SHEAMUS ON THE ACTUAL FUCKING CARD??


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sheamus on pre-show :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton didn't turn heel. Yet.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok Kane just dominated Ambrose...

Awesome!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus is on the free for all? So Sandow wrestling Sheamus cant even get on the PPV.

FU WWE


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sheamus on the Pre-show. rofl

Remember when he was basically Cena 2.0?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit. The Miz lost his spot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> YA! It's the old bell sound we know and love!


I liked that new bell!

#wweringbell


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

sucks for Sheamus, working the preshow


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

So it's a "kickoff" now and not a pre-show?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol Sheamus on the STREAM PPV MATCH

Good. Good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heel and face turns that happen on Smackdown are null and void.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go and stick your app up your arse


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

No Pre-Show??? We riot.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol when Rollins and Reigns jumped in the ring I was like "_WTF, those women are screaming, all Tumblr-Fangirls are there?_" But then I realised Orton came to the ring.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Okay, these The Shield match DQ endings are getting pretty repetitive right now.


Its like WCW in the mid 90s all over again. Shield=nWo.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well that was pointless...just have Kane win to further a feud between him and Ambrose.

Oh and when was the last time the Shield had a promo? I call INJUSTICE!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Voting time for the WWE APP :cole3


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus pre show Ha ha!


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

sheamus relegated to preshow

whos he pissed off?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler for Payback pre-show viewers - Sheamus beats Sandow on a near weekly basis.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins or GTFO.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Seth Rollins :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck you WWE! Yeah streaming free only in America. Fuck your international viewers.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

everyone better damn vote for Rollins


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

First time that the WWE Active poll is actually interesting.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:yes :bryan vs :rollins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> If I'm Ambrose why go through this whole match if Rollins/Reigns were just gonna jump him anyway? :StephenA


Because that's wrestling logic for you :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> If I'm Ambrose why go through this whole match if Rollins/Reigns were just gonna jump him anyway? :StephenA


Maybe he thought he could actually win since they didn't do it until Kane was setting up for the Chokeslam.


....And that's how they get us to get the App. Well played WWE.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Sheamus is on the preshow? Buried.


It's the Kickoff now, far more prestigious.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

All those kids and women in the crowd. Aching to cheer for cena. Ugh Virginia blows


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DB vs Rollins folks..book it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rollins vs Bryan, Bryan vs Reigns 

Why not both?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know a lot of people probably want Bryan v Rollins, but I wouldn't mind Bryan v Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BETTER BE ROLLINS VS BRYAN. DAMNIT.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wwe app vote for D-Bry. So we know the wwe will do whatever they want anyway. But at least we get a D-Bry match :mark:


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

If the ending of Kane/Ambrose was anything to go by, why should anyone give a fuck who faces who in this poll?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll call bullshit if it isn't Rollins.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus on the preshow? Woah.

And I'd like some Bryan/Rollins action.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Everyone else who's playing, that's two more shots


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I desperately hope Sandow wins on the pre-show even though I am 90% sure that won't happen. Also it looks like that 6man tag match is going to happen again at Payback


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Whats the point of having Daniel Bryan face anyone in the Shield? You know the Shield will not lose clean. There will be interference.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Like A Boss said:


> WHY THE FUCK NOT PUT SANDOW AND SHEAMUS ON THE ACTUAL FUCKING CARD??


Because no one gives a shit about them? unk2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

No Miz in the pre-show. Not sure how I feel about that....


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's going to be Roman Reigns just to piss us off


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

15 min for Bryan vs Rollins,please.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

blackycfc said:


> sheamus relegated to preshow
> 
> whos he pissed off?


Whoever it was I'm thankful he did


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

i bet u all want that wwe app now dont you :vince3


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan and Seth going for that 5 Star classic tonight


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Reigns is going to win this poll, simply by the fact that he is more popular than Rollins.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Why is Vince being a heel when the thing in the first place was HHH defending McMahon against Lesnar?


cause vinnie mac dont give a fuck


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Holy shit. The Miz lost his spot.


Miz is actually on the card with the IC title match


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, are they saving the Orton heel turn for Payback?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting that the poll is for Daniel Bryan and the loser has to face Orton. Bryan above Orton in the pecking order?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fandango said:


> It's going to be Roman Reigns just to piss us off



Yup. Wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Seth Rollins or GTFO.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

blackycfc said:


> sheamus relegated to preshow
> 
> whos he pissed off?


It's all about the game and how you play it :HHH2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On an unrelated note.
Can't wait to see Hansel and Grettel tomorrow!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mick Foley just tweeted that Dean Ambrose has apparently become popular with female fans.

Yeah buddy :ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd rather have Rollins face Orton.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Less is more.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> It's all about the game and how you play it :HHH2


are you saying sheamus out benched hhh this week?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fandango said:


> It's going to be Roman Reigns just to piss us off


Better get the app and vote Rollins then :vince2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan will be fucking awesome!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> Miz is actually on the card with the IC title match


Truth. But I'm sure Miz had pride in being Mr. Pre-show.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who is Kaitlyn's secret admirer?

IT'S ME KAITLYN. 

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG KAITLYN.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Why are people calling for a Shield promo? So they can say the say shit they've always said.

blah blah blah injustice.

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


:StephenA2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> Listen to that pop for RANDY ORTON! :troll
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark: :mark: :mark: THE RATINGS!!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And he faces... Rollins :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan vs Rollins? Woot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!! :rollins


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And Seth is our winner!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

MY BOTH SETH


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick vote..but they got it right


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good, good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Booooooo. I wanted Reigns.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rollins / Bryan :mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Bryan and Seth going for that 5 Star classic tonight


And panties will be droppin....well at least mine are.:cheer


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan vs Reigns I think.

EDIT: I was wrong.

Both matches should be pretty good.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat IWC influence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton the weak link :skip


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They really need to update that bumper music, my goodness it's awful :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice. Bryan/Rollins.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It wouldn't have surprised me if the winner of the app contest would have been "The Miz"...with this company.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Gabe must be proud


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 Randy interrupts the match


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Booooooo. I wanted Reigns.


Me, too.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bryan Danielson err Daniel Bryan vs. Age of the Fall member Tyler Black err Seth Rollins. :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton/Reigns, holy bajesus :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahhhhhh shit son


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BRYAN/ROLLINS AND RIEGNS/ORTON :mark:

Tonight's been a good show!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, I just marked for the WWE APP. Goddamn Vince, it's working.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

What's the point of watching Shield matches anymore? They either lose by DQ or count out. Fuking pointless bs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they turn Daniel Bryan heel, I swear to God.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

rollins vs d-bry in all of it indie glory...shit coco is looking forward to this...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> And panties will be droppin....well at least mine are.:cheer


:faint:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think Cena has more clean Losses than the Shield. lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Why is Vince being a heel when the thing in the first place was HHH defending McMahon against Lesnar?


Dat Logic :vince2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Weak link bitches!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane

Please stop talking


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I just found this on youtube


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane going apeshit :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't F'k with KANE!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SO MUCH YELLING!!!!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane going all Mickey Mouse with his voice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK KANE? :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kane likes the mother scolding her children.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

YoungGun_UK said:


> BRYAN/ROLLINS AND RIEGNS/ORTON :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

kane spoiled the app results


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kane playing peacekeeper like a boss


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Now they are teasing the heel turn :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys need to hug it out. :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON/BRYAN PLEASE

Match of the year candidate :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Maddox killing it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, Bryan's the best


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't care at all about Orton/Reigns


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Say what Kane? A world class athlete vs. one of Vince's shoddy pet projects...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane is the voice of reason :vince3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bryan/Rollins, eh?

I just might pass out of excitement once again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Teddy long move!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KANE

DAT VOICE OF REASON.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane is a GOAT!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT?
the fuck


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The red neck in Kane came out there a bit...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's so weird that Kane's the voice of reason.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I love Kane.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Kane's reaction to that match that was made: priceless


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kane is the GOAT


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Randy GOAT vs SHIELD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane's voice :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kane being the mediator between these two. :bosh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Big Red Monster, the psychopathic brother of a zombie is the voice of reason.

Wait, so shouldn't Kane get a US title shot then?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kane voicing the opinion of the IWC!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane has a 12 foot dick but he just went through puberty.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kane: This is unbelievable!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That lacky with Vickie, who is that again?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton heel turn at Payback? YES!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wait, Orton RKO's Bryan, they confront each other (on the app), run out together to save Kane practically holding hands, but then wait until after the SD replay to discuss Orton RKO'ing Bryan?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Yappy little buddy :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vickie 

I would totally do her


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

......they just fought like 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Team RK-No


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Where is doctor shelby when you need him


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Kane


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol KANE is a BOSS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What's with that voice Kane, the fuck? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kane is the GOAT


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

' This doesn't make any sense." We've been saying this about the WWE forever!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This company. fpalm


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Vicky and Kane hugged it out!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Team Goat Viper :stonecold


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no a Kane and Vickie angle :jay


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

That whole segment felt like they were reading off cue cards


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vicky wants the 3ft dick?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

What have they done to you, Kane?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol, I like this Kane.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that made it better


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck the Mizz....


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Kane's kn crazy :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane 4 US Champion!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That comedy was actually pretty cool


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kane


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Bwahahaha Kane's as crazy as ever


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Here comes Miz.

Let the internet complain!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane feeling alittle frisky tonight.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL just when I thought that Bryan was out of tag matches..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SWEET! Another boring Kane/Ambrose match sunday

TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

........And the show goes into the third level of hell with the appearance of The Miz.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this whole Kane/bryan/whoever BS is really dragging the shield down


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

In for team RKnO


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kane's testy pop.

OKay i'm turnign this shit off now. Miz sucks. PS4 TIME BABY!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't Vickie screw over Kane's bro, the Undertaker, multiple times


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Miz's shirt have a condom wrapper on it?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Team RK-No


Golden


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kane gets a U.S. Title shot at Payback?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

"I came to plaaaaayyy"
*close tab*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Has Kane ever held the US title?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao

That was funny.

Also I loved Orton's part in that segment. He was intense and showed the personality he truly has in him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Katie vickie


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz, walking like a cunt, on account of his being a cunt.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> SWEET! Another boring Kane/Ambrose match sunday
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY!


:vince5 With pleasure!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, I wanted to see a Orton/Bryan match. Would be amazing.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually felt happy until I heard Miz's music.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Serious question has anyone here actually downloaded the WWE app?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Google just confirmed that there are NO naked pictures of Vicki Guerrero.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the breaking news already thanks to my WWE app


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Such an easy call for Orton heel turn Sunday rton


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IC title match this Sunday. The winner will stay in the midcard.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kane for US title match? I like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Miz even walks like a tool. Ugh.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> That lacky with Vickie, who is that again?


Brad Maddox


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'Im gay for pay! cuz if you want my ass theres a price to pay!'
'im gay for pay'


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> That lacky with Vickie, who is that again?


Brad "Maddox = Raw" Maddox! :cheer


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Didn't Vickie screw over Kane's bro, the Undertaker, multiple times


Didn't kane screw over kane's bro, the undertaker, multiple times? motherfucker is crazy, bro. he does what he wants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a tag team who are enemy's ..so I guess the win the belts then


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton turning on Bryan at Payback.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

DoinkTheClown1 said:


> Kane gets a U.S. Title shot at Payback?


Yeah by Vickie logic, he just beat Ambrose by DQ. So he gets a shot. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Dammit, I wanted to see a Orton/Bryan match. Would be amazing.


Well, they did basically just confirm they're building to that. Orton heel turn at Payback.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> "I came to plaaaaayyy"
> *close tab*


Just in time too, Sony press conference is about to start.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

dougnums said:


> Didn't kane screw over kane's bro, the undertaker, multiple times? motherfucker is crazy, bro. he does what he wants


True


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why do I feel Alex Riley might team up with The Miz in the near future? Not gonna lie but I've heard rumours.


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Orton turning on Bryan at Payback.


this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Oh no a Kane and Vickie angle :jay


Katie Vick-ie


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So I guess they're saving Orton's heel turn at Payback? I'm up for that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So...this is the Bryan people are creaming their pants over?

I...am not a fan. I mean, what's his shtick? That every comment someone makes, he finds fault in and turns it into a personal attack against himself, which he has to defend against? I actually know someone like that-one who I used to call friend. He was only about 5'1, and always had this attitude that he had to compensate for his height, and was acting exactly like Bryan did. "What's that supposed to mean?" "Is that a joke at my behest?" "Oh, do you doubt me?" Those type of people constantly make themselves the victim. They are NOT pleasant to be around.

So yeah, not sure why so many people are fans. I find such a character, or character traits, to be off putting. Then again, maybe its because I've had personal experience with it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This doesn't make any sense!" - Kane

Somebody make that meme.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> Has Kane ever held the US title?


Don't think so closest thing he's held that is similiar to it I think was the Intercontinental championship


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I bet the reason why Sheamus vs. Sandow is on the pre-show is because they realized that Sandow will be heavily cheered in Chicago and they want to protect Sheamus.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> a tag team who are enemy's ..so I guess the win the belts then


Vintage feud booking :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Serious question has anyone here actually downloaded the WWE app?


Nope!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

15 Minutes till Sony Conference.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Google just confirmed that there are NO naked pictures of Vicki Guerrero.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> Serious question has anyone here actually downloaded the WWE app?


Yes. Honestly pretty decent tbh. WWE try way to hard to promote it though


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

:miz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THROUGH HELLFIRE AND BRIMSTONE

THATS GOTTA BE KANE!!!!


16 years later


Don't do it bryan. I love you bryan. Please don't get hurt bryan.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

If WWE didn't lack so many faces and weren't heel heavy I'd be screaming for Miz to turn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NoyK said:


> Dammit, I wanted to see a Orton/Bryan match. Would be amazing.


It will eventually come. Orton is turning heel at Payback.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Still the most 10 entertaining moments of any wwe show in 12 months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane was fucking hilarious in that segment. He was the best part of that segment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "This doesn't make any sense!" - Kane
> 
> Somebody make that meme.


Why do I have the feeling that that sentence is common backstage


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Every time I see The Miz use the Figure Four, I want to see Buddy Rogers come up from the grave, enter the arena, and bitchslap him for fucking it up so bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, Miz.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He's ready to slice a bitch.


Deep down, you kind of want him to go Jeffrey Dahmer on your ass.

It's giving a tingling sensation in my anus just thinking about it.










:homer


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dunmer said:


>


Was that really necessary??


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fandango said:


> I bet the reason why Sheamus vs. Sandow is on the pre-show is because they realized that Sandow will be heavily cheered in Chicago and they want to protect Sheamus.


:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh..


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets go Cody!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

NO! FANDANGOAT!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

'Woah oh, I've got a Jobber Entrance'


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody don't lose please don't lose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now the match is just Miz vs. Barrett again?

"Hey, you know that awful boring match between to aimless guys we've had about a dozen times on Raw? Time to pay for it."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh FFS not against the Miz 1 v 1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait until that Orton/Bryan match! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mm Sheamus on the pre-show and The Miz on the main card. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can Ryder be fired yet for fuck's sake..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Man I smell fried chicken in the air over here. Serious...
Someone's gettin' their RAW on.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> It will eventually come. Orton is turning heel at Payback.


Just like most of the people on the forums will when that match actually happens. Eeeeyooooo!!!
8*D


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rhodes jobbing as usual, WTF.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's like everyone is getting a concussion these days. 

And that Fandango concussion sounds like a work.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz/Barrett has me very excited for the Playback PPV


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I quite enjoy listening to wade barrett.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Since becoming IC Champion again, has Barrett won any matches? If he has, I haven't seen or heard about it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol some group tried to make a "Let's Go Cody" chant a few seconds ago..


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Cody for the triple threat match


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Lol too soft


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damnit! Fandango out with a concussion. 

These wrestlers need to toughen up.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

No Fandango means no *Summer Rae* :frustrate, who was the idiot who injured him


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

No Fandango at Payback. Dammit, was kinda looking forward to a triple threat for the IC title...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't believe Miz main-evented Wrestlemania. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry but Cody is a natural looking babyface and The Miz is natural looking asshole.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fukin wade


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Barrett! :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

as always the only thing that can save this segment is Fandango's entrance.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, where's CHAMP, I need a Kane vs. Ambrose sig....... NOW! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wade is great on the mic


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The chick at E3 wants some answers... me too.
She's kinda hot.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't way to see the figure-four being butchered.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wade Barret is GOAT commentator


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn, the crowd is dead. Like...Alberto Del Rio match level dead.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> No Fandango means no *Summer Rae* :frustrate, who was the idiot who injured him


Zack Ryder


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is there some sort of concussion curse on Triple Threat PPV matches?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It was Zack Ryder vs Fandango on Smackdown!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> No Fandango means no *Summer Rae* :frustrate, who was the idiot who injured him


Woo woo woo!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> No Fandango means no *Summer Rae* :frustrate, who was the idiot who injured him


Ryder.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll never get why they didn't capitalize on Cody's rise that he was having on smackdown, holding onto the IC title. He's so fun to watch wrestle


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

where is everyone watching the ps4 press conference


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bearing Fandango already. Awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I bet the reason why Sheamus vs. Sandow is on the pre-show is because they realized that Sandow will be heavily cheered in Chicago and they want to protect Sheamus.


Wouldn't surprise me at all. Gotta protect Hunter's gym buddy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of all the FCW clones, Wade is the Ultimate Clone.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Gotta love Barrett! :mark:


Yeah buddy! :mark:

I just hate his IC title reign.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No fucks are being given for this match. Poor Cody.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

E3 > This Segment.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I see a Canucks jersey in the crowd. 3rd/4th row I believe.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Figure-4 IS HIDEOUS


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck. Rhodes is never going to go anywhere is he?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> So...this is the Bryan people are creaming their pants over?
> 
> I...am not a fan. I mean, what's his shtick? That every comment someone makes, he finds fault in and turns it into a personal attack against himself, which he has to defend against? I actually know someone like that-one who I used to call friend. He was only about 5'1, and always had this attitude that he had to compensate for his height, and was acting exactly like Bryan did. "What's that supposed to mean?" "Is that a joke at my behest?" "Oh, do you doubt me?" Those type of people constantly make themselves the victim. They are NOT pleasant to be around.
> 
> So yeah, not sure why so many people are fans. I find such a character, or character traits, to be off putting. Then again, maybe its because I've had personal experience with it.


I think most people just cream over Daniel Bryan acting more like the Bryan Danielson of old the past couple weeks. At least that's what I care about, everything in the WWE is presented as comedy fodder so I personally don't care about any of the other BS. I just want DB to be a more viscous wrestler like he was in ROH, which he's resembled more recently.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, that's unfortunate for Cody. 

HEYMAN'S BACK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz, having a cunty match there, on account of his being a cunt.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The fucking Miz push continues.:sad:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cody doing the damn job against Mizanan. :StephenA


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Curtis Axel for IC match!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOAT Heyman


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I'll never get why they didn't capitalize on Cody's rise that he was having on smackdown, holding onto the IC title. He's so fun to watch wrestle


Agreed! Miss seeing Cody being relevant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SHUT UP EVERYONE!

Heyman is speaking.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

THANK YOU PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe Rhodes is losing to Miz fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

macguilicuty is in


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tapping out in seconds to the most reversed move of all time fpalm


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Axel IC Champ now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Groan...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg Axel!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WTF? What happened to Fandango?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Axel :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Snap! Curtis Axel getting that title shot.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

msi360-20 said:


> Of all the FCW clones, Wade is the Ultimate Clone.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! AXEL NEXT INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION! :mark::mark:mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, now I'm interesting in the IC belt again.

Axel gonna get that belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times can they change this match in a matter of minutes? Jesus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Curtis Axel for that IC title, baby.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Curtis Axel already getting the Intercontinental Championship. :allen1


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait what?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Axel already getting an IC title shot?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Curtis Axel over F"n Rhodes. Fuckkkkk


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Curtis Axel for Intercontinental Champion!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CURTIS AXEL IN THE IC TITLE MATCH! THAT'S EVEN BETTER!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes can never catch a break seriously...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Payback.

If you threw darts at names on a dartboard, you might create a better card.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at this shlub


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mess @ Axel coming out to complete silence. How dare that fucking crowd. :kobe


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Paul Heyman could sell fire in hell


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yup! Fandango injury is a work to add Axel.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Axel would be a good IC champion 

Give him the push WWE


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Axel holding his daddy's title :mark: :axel


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul E! :mark:


Looks like Axel will be the next IC champ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cody deserves much better than this, so much better.

Well I just hope Axel wins at the PPV if it can't be Fandango.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Triple threat match for the I.C. Title.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I fucking love Axel's theme! 

I thought he was about to say, the perfect ending to this match....a count out. :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

God Axel can't talk :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh god stop talking please.

please please please


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Too bad, Axel...championships can't be won via countout.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

They're gonna give him the IC belt this quick? Shades of Perfect with that IC title


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No heat for mr. axel? Tragic


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

oh god whyd he have to open his mouth on the mic


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Axel will win, no fucking doubt about it

wow they really are high on him, should be good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Curtis Axel already getting the Intercontinental Championship. :allen1


Its not like the IC belt means anything anymore


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WHY.....DOES......AXEL.......TALK.......SLOW........AS..........HELL?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well that was thrown together in five seconds


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a fan of Axel at all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, now Axel's now winning the strap.

Dammit though, quit letting him talk. He's embarrassing himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes Mr. Perfect Jr. would be a better IC champ than Miz and Barrett and a big step up for him.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The. New. In. Ter. Con. Tin. Nen. Tal. Champ. I. On.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wasn't Curtis Axel a slave of Wade Barrett a few years ago?

Rhodes is superior to all 3 of these guys in this triple threat


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Fandango>Curtis Axel


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Somebody axe this idea. fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Champion


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

3 heels for the IC? I guess it sounds promising.

(nobody likes The Miz)


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

He'd look good with the belt tbh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how many themes has this guy had?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

In before "A triple threat count out match" jokes.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Zack Ryder


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

His voice sounds like paint drying.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

IN.TER.CONT.IH.NEN.TAL. CHAMPION.

:axel


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Good, I hope Axel wins.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao this company can get fucked with an AIDS dick. C.A.W. gets a shot off of countouts :lmao

watch him win the title on some bullshit sunday too :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry Barret..there actually pushing someone worse then the Miz


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Emerald Flow said:


> God Axel can't talk :lmao


He never could.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn. Axel is like a 10 year old reading phonetics when he is on the mic.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Axel shouldn't be given a mic. Ever.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Brown Hippy said:


> Paul Heyman could sell fire in hell


HEIDENREICH begs to differ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Trading Fandango for Curtis Axel is like the Predator movies trading Arnold for Adrian Brody. BORING! 

And Axel, neve3r talk. Like ever, that's what Heyman is for.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

"if Axel pins Mizfhshfsh" :cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Axel new IC Champion. Wade can finally move on to bigger things.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry but that Axel promo made me laugh. The way he spoke :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dear Curtis Axel,

Never take the mic away from Paul Heyman again.

Sincerely,

Humanity.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn, was *hoping* christian forba minute

Figured HHH vs Axel at payback


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Please not Henry vs Cena...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any cream that helps with anal rashes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He whoop the bad people!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good to see Axel getting the IC belt, because we all know it's gonna happen

Bad to see his mic skills were a massive fail just then. Still needs some work but he's better than others.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: We Want Henry! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mark Henry! DATS WUT HE DOES!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Miz's Figure Four looks like he's trying to sexually penetrate his opponent's foot.

I wish I didn't have to give you that mental image, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao at them putting over the victories against HHH and Cena


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

kassius ohno should be up there with paul heyman...not wack ass curtis axel...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my god he's so bad on the mic. :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:henry1MARK MOTHERFUCKIG HENRY


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Soon Curtis Axel will be World Heavyweight Champion by Summerslam or even Survivor Series. He'll be the one to beat Dolph Ziggler. :vince2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Axel is gonna flop so fucking hard. That was terrible. What the hell do they even see in this guy


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dat MARK HENRY HYPE promo! :mark:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

E3 link pls


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Incidentally, I wish Cody Rhodes was, like, 7% better than he is.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

And Lawler just assumes when he says walrus we all know it is Heyman.

BE A STAR
:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HENRYYY :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RATINGS will be back up next week! :mark: :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why did cole get all serious like it was something exciting?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: MIZARK!!!


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Axel would give Captain Kirk a run for his money with that voice. What the fuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

goddamn i can feel curtis' charisma through my monitor


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HENRY :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Young Axel gonna win the belt due to a double countout


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Didn't see that coming.

They really need to never let Axel hold microphone though, dude is embarrassingly bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No heat at all for :axel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome, McGillicutty's getting a title. Just what we all couldn't wait to see.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AXel has no mic skill. Sorry :/


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MIZARK


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brown Hippy said:


> E3 link pls


Ign or Gamespot.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Christian sighting in the promo, confirmed for comeback :cole3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lololol

what an awful 'promo'


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They gotta do a Mark Henry and Big E feud.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hall of Pain or 3rd Member of Tons of Funk. 
Equally plausible choices in the WWE.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

I really want to like curtis axel but i cant did you hear that awful promo. Are we still in 1st grader he is not natural

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If it wasn't for fucking Ryder, I think Fandango would be next up for the IC title. 


THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Queen Akasha said:


> Axel is gonna flop so fucking hard. That was terrible. What the hell do they even see in this guy


How many times have we said this about everyone WWE has pushed as of late?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DAS WHAT HE DO!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Mark "RATINGS" Henry returns and Punk returns Sunday :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what I wouldn't give for Mark to come back a night early and kill everyone in that TT match


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

WWE Stock just went up 50% because of the RATINGS.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Henry getting a hype promo before returning? 


I think we're going to see Henry getting a big push.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho! Come on guys, start talking about his sunken chest


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

IS THERE ANY QUESTIONS??

YES, marking for Mark!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

are there more commercials than usual or is it just me?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Henry return Next week ah yeah! But is he ok? I thought needed to rest or something because his knees or something was bothering him?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Axel. Looks like those countout victories aren't helping him getting over as a heel.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's sexual baby

Sexual chocolate


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck Axel, Fuck Henry, A GOAT is up next. 

:Jericho


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

He was always bad at the mic, now you people that didn't watch NXT2 can share my pain.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, Curtis has a match at Payback. I guess Punk really is facing Jericho.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So much hype for a guy who's been gone, what, a month?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great news, we need Henry back.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fandango got fucking screwed. He has paid his dues unlike McGuillicuty.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to see Mark Henry's coming back next week


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Michael Mcgillicutty is a fuking black hole of charisma. I can't stand this guy.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Giving Axel the Intercontinental Title would be the worst thing that they could do for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

was gone for a bit, anything good happen?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Henry promo :mark:, ratings will be up next week


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I miss the hall of pain...wasn't he taking time off?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dubbletrousers said:


> are there more commercials than usual or is it just me?


Gotta entice you to get that app somehow :vince5


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> So, Curtis has a match at Payback. I guess Punk really is facing Jericho.


Of course he is.. they can't advertise a big main event match like Punk/Y2J and not live up to it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God, I cant wait for the sheild matches tonight :mark:

But then we have to watch :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Next week Raw will get a 6.0 rating! I'm calling it!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

An Axel/Lesnar feud with both getting mic time, Vince is salivating at that thought backstage.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Curtis Axel is definitely winning the title. If he can beat the WWE Champion John Cena, and beat Triple H twice in less than 5 minutes, then he should easily win the IC title.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> was gone for a bit, anything good happen?


Curtis Axel is going to be the IC Champion...that's...uh...good.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCK YES!!! :mark:

I hope Curtis Axel wins the title. I love Wade Barrett but come on, his title reign is utter shit and it was pointless to even give it to him, and Miz won't do anything with the title either. Give it to Curtis Axel and don't fuck up the reign. Don't.

And please let Heyman talk for him more instead of having Curtis do these short mic works. :lol He sounds like a robot.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is The Last of Us as good as everyone is saying? Thinking about getting it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Fandango got fucking screwed. He has paid his dues unlike McGuillicuty.


McGuillicuty, former Tag team champion :skip


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fandango said:


> Fandango got fucking screwed. He has paid his dues unlike McGuillicuty.


:HHH2


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Very surprised by Curtis being put into the match. He's gonna win it.

Now here's a thought: what happens to Fandango?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> was gone for a bit, anything good happen?


EPIC curt axhole promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> was gone for a bit, anything good happen?


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

So Curtis Axel has wins this past month against HHH and Cena, while ADR has wins against Swagger and Big E, but ADR is going after the WHC? :aries2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Curtis Axel is going to be the IC Champion...that's...uh...good.


LOL replacing Fandango


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Next week Raw will get a 6.0 rating! I'm calling it!


Sadly, they're closer to an 0.6 rating than a 6.0 :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

They really gotta stop letting these "Heyman Guys" talk ... cause they can't. Well Punk can obviously, but the only way Axel has a chance of getting over is through his ring-work. Not saying that he's great in the ring, but that IS his best quality - so let the man wrestle.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah Axel's pretty bad. Poor move throwing him into IC title match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield matches tonight should be great! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Fuck Axel, *Fuck Henry*, A GOAT is up next.
> 
> :Jericho


OH HELL NO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay! Lets recap the full opening bit that happened less than an hour ago!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> AXel has no mic skill. Sorry :/


Don't apologize, we know.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Fandango got fucking screwed. He has paid his dues unlike McGuillicuty.


Yea, they should just risk his health and just send him out there injured!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Is The Last of Us as good as everyone is saying? Thinking about getting it.


A bit overrated but still a 5* game.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bacon cheese dick burger?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Curtis Axel is so bad on the mic Jeff Hardy may be better.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Is The Last of Us as good as everyone is saying? Thinking about getting it.


Yes, it is. My reaction..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @TheMarkHenry I will return when I'm healthy,not because the roster is thin. I AM HURT! Don't hide on the web you got my # call me with that bull [email protected]


*21 HOURS AGO*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Fandango got fucking screwed. He has paid his dues unlike McGuillicuty.


You're joking, right?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Xevoz said:


> A bit overrated but still a 5* game.


OK. Thanks. They've been calling it the "Citizen Kane" of video games. Just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vince thought that was a boxing match and that he could just throw in the towel


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope they recap this again in 20 minutes. I might forget all of it again.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Curtis Axel is so bad on the mic Jeff Hardy may be better.


Hardy gets a reaction when he speaks, so while he may not be great - he just has to shout "CREATURES" & people go crazy. I can't figure it out, but it's true.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Both of these men are the bosses" 

Yeah, when did Vince become the boss again? I thought HHH got the job because the board forced Vince to step down?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for Sony Conference.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

not only did this really happen

THEY ARE MAKING IT HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Has the Mic been returned?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Mcmahon almost nailed that guy in the head.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow Vinnie Mac almost killed Justin Roberts with the ring bell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god they're recapping her award winning acting.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Do they have to recap everything and show the entire thing?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> The Shield matches tonight should be great! :mark:


Mostly the Daniel Bryan match, though. :bryan


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

why is any of this happening who are these people


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "Both of these men are the bosses"
> 
> Yeah, when did Vince become the boss again? I thought HHH got the job because the board forced Vince to step down?


Not sure if you don't know but they have 2 positions

Vince is the CEO
Hhh is the COO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ugh...that acting by Steph.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Should I just end it all before they recap us to death?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> A bit overrated but still a 5* game.


Can't wait to play it!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I N T E R C O N T I N E N T A L ........C H A M P I O N :axel

we just witnessed another _moment_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "Both of these men are the bosses"
> 
> Yeah, when did Vince become the boss again? I thought HHH got the job because the board forced Vince to step down?


Shhh, we're not suppose to remember that


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I still love this. "We have two kids and they squirt him with the hose!"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin Roberts almost died there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can they save the countless, worthless RECAPS for the App, please?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol @ getting 2 "wins" when the match was *restarted*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It'd be nice if Henry came out during the Payback IC match and just destroyed all three guys. Barrett and Miz get repackaged to do something useful. Axel... Axel just gets inducted into the Hall of Pain.

So nice of them to replay the whole two segments.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PLEASE SLEDGEHAMMER, DON'T HURT 'EM!

:HHH2 :berried


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm heading out to watch the Sony E3 Press Conference, cya


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Squirtin them with da hose :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince using the hose :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

He should of cracked Justin Roberts in the head so they can get a better announcer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ad break Daniel Bryan cartoon 











Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Vince thought that was a boxing match and that he could just throw in the towel


Don't forget you can throw in the towel in WWE too


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Squirtin' them with the hose." :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Wow Vinnie Mac almost killed Justin Roberts with the ring bell


Would of been the funniest shit ever if he straight stuck Roberts with the bell when he pulled it out


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Vince and Stephanie. :vince2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"remember him in the pool.."

sick fucks have a death pool goin


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sone Press Conference time :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha vince ignoring steph


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> OK. Thanks. They've been calling it the "Citizen Kane" of video games. Just wanted to see what others thought.


Why are you asking people on a wrestling forum about a game not EVEN RELEASED yet.


Thats like asking us if raw payback will be good or shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Vince taking a piss? Turn around.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shane needs to show up


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

It'd be great if he turns round and it isn't Vince.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why did they show the logo?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

So is it"Hunter" or is it "Paul" stephanie -.-


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go McMahon family drama time!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Hunner."


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Vince should play the senile card!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww I'm just waiting for Vince to say "Shhhhhhhuuutttt up!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3 :vince3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously though, she needs to decide what name she's using. Hunter or Paul, real life or kayfabe?

She's said both again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RustledJimmys said:


> Why are you asking people on a wrestling forum about a game not EVEN RELEASED yet.
> 
> 
> Thats like asking us if raw payback will be good or shit


I think we all have a pretty good idea of if Payback will be good or shit.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Justin Roberts shit himself when Vince told him to stand up :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH/Vince feud on the horizon!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What the hell is this?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HUNTER? PAUL? Which one is it Steph :HHH2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bullshit Vince. Just BULLSHIT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Don't forget you can throw in the towel in WWE too


fpalm horrible way to bury a great heel.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Family power struggle coming up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And you're all making me cry with this shitty storyline and horrible acting.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" How the hell did I make you cry?" :troll :vince4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"what do you mean I'm not getting any younger"

Vince getting ideas :vince5


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Macho Man made your baby girl cry!

:troll


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Business first..." which possibly means Triple H vs Vince McMahon


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TH1 said:


> So is it"Hunter" or is it "Paul" stephanie -.-


You know, she calls him Terra Ryzin in the bedroom.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...I forgot how bad of an actress Stephanie could be.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Paul.....again....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Vince talking about business :lmao


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Triple H and Stephanie take over WWE from Vince.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince so wants to bang her


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

We need Shane O' Mac


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't get used to this "Paul" thing...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> I N T E R C O N T I N E N T A L ........C H A M P I O N :axel
> 
> we just witnessed another _moment_


..And there are more to come. That was just.. the second page.. of the genesis... of Mcgilli...Axel.

:axel


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

not having matches = better for business


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

This storyline is so retarded that it's actually somewhat engaging.

And Stephanie definitely taking them acting lessons lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Vinnie Mac laying down the law


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The best at what he does, and the king of the world has arrived Y2J!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Vince should play the senile card!!


He does, during creative meetings.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Come on Shane!! Show up!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Business. :vince3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Insert random awkward silence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hold on Vince, you have a "show to run"? Going by the last few years I wonder if you have run it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

What a fucking silly excuse for a crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The utter silence after that segment was *AMAZING*.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SAVE US, SHANE!

:shane


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

JeriGOAT!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

God damn, like...zero pop for Jericho.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tired of this crap. Can we please get the Bryan/Rollins match already so I can go to sleep?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao, this is just bad.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Stephanie can't decide what to call her husband.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This storyline is so stupid.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I can barely hear the crowd. either theyre not loud at all or that music is loud as hell


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> Vince so wants to bang her


:vince2


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

What a dead crowd tonight. Richmond sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show can really test your patience and your willpower to not do drugs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man I wish Shane was still around


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never seen so much Smackdown on Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd fucking sucks...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LOL at people thinking Punk would show up on Smackdown.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Jericho is like fine wine, he gets better as he gets older.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE should make a list of cities never to go to again.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

This crowd fucking blows. Not even Jericho can get them to care about the show in the slightest.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowd is absolutely dead.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chris Jobbercho 
The WWE path of life - have great career in your prime, late career put over talent.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

If Jericho used "the Punk card"...what's Harley Race use?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man I wish Shane was still around


There's probably a really good reason for that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, Axel actually got a pinfall victory over somebody? 

And that's why Chris Jericho deserves recognition as one of the best. Very unselfish.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho forgot to say Chris Benoit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RAW IS JERICHO!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Fandango>Curtis Axel


I don't mind Perfect Jr he is doing pretty good despite all the whining, but he owes Ryder big time because you know that strap was going on Fandango..


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Speaking of trying to bang Steph, didn't Vince try to have an incest angle with her? lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Vex said:


> Jericho is like fine wine, he gets better as he gets older.


absolutely


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Jericho putting Punk over all those dudes ...

Jericho turning Punk into the GOAT


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena and the word great in the same sentence is utter bullshit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Chris Jobbercho
> The WWE path of life - have great career in your prime, late career put over talent.


:HHH2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chris, just don't bother trying. This crowd of losers doesn't deserve it.

Punk better than that list of legends...well, at least he tried to sound serious, despite that not being the least bit true. Did he forget about his matches with Michaels and whatnot?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jericho is the true best in the world


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> WWE should make a list of cities never to go to again.


Also whole states like California. The worst crowds.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Speaking of trying to bang Steph, didn't Vince try to have an incest angle with her? lol


Yes. Very sadly yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

They should have done Punk's fake return on RAW. The pop would me huge.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So I guess this is the point of the show where people bitch about the crowd being silent and how WWE should boycott them, forgetting that the crowd is tired and bored.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, Jericho just keeps getting better and better on the mic.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Jericho forgot to say Chris Benoit.


But Jericho didn't forget he likes his job and the pay he receives.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The best and the cheapest of pops


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Jericho forgot to say Chris Benoit.


Exactly. Probably his best opponent too.

He also forgot Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

But Punk has won all those matches...


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

I bet e3 is getting better ratings then RAW right now, 1 random stream has 200k viewers, another 150k and another 85k. Thats just 3 of the hundreds streaming lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Emerald Flow said:


> Jericho putting Punk over all those dudes ...
> 
> Jericho turning Punk into the GOAT


That was pretty damn nice of him. (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> WWE should make a list of cities never to go to again.


Have you seen the show they've had to sit through so far?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

he left out their monday night raw match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Classic isn't the word I'd use to describe this series of matches.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

They wrestled on RAW a couple times too didn't they? LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So I guess this is the point of the show where people bitch about the crowd being silent and how WWE should boycott them, forgetting that the crowd is tired and bored.


And haven't been given much to cheer about


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Jericho putting Punk over :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh boy another 3star match 
:/


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the punk/jericho fued wasnt memorable at all


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Takertheman said:


> Speaking of trying to bang Steph, didn't Vince try to have an incest angle with her? lol


Wait when was this?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NoyK said:


> They should have done Punk's fake return on RAW. The pop would me huge.


Agreed 100%. Also, more people watch Raw than SD, so it would have been better.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It's Ziggy time!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ZIGGLER


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ZIGGS!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Jericho promo. As expected.

ZIGGLER


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DOLPH'S BACK!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: ZIGGLYPUFF!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ZIGGLES :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

NO POP FOR ZIGGLER? OKAY I'M FUCKING DONE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ziggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

DOLPH :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's all the reaction Ziggler gets?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:ziggler :mark: mark: :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ZIGGLY! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There he is.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT??


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Zigglypuff!!! :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If Jericho is never, eeeeeever the same again, will he have to find some new catchphrases somewhere?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow didn't even remember that Zigglers the champ


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MARKING OUT :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dolph's Back!!


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler and AJ Lee and some other guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So I guess this is the point of the show where people bitch about the crowd being silent and how WWE should boycott them, forgetting that the crowd is tired and bored.


Why would the crowd be tired after an hour?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: Here's my boy!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Ziggler needs his roots done. Happy to see him though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That feel when most people didnt notice Ziggler was gone


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey it's Billy Gunn's kid, MR. ZIGGLES!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Big E is a fckn tank


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

DA GOAT! JERICHO! AND THE OTHER GOAT, DOLPH ZIGGLER! WOOOOH!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arcade said:


> Wait when was this?


Early 2000s I believe. The idea was brought up but never followed through if I remember correctly


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WELCOME BACK, DOLPH! :clap


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolph..... Hmmm uh huh.....


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man does Virgina suck..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAS Big E "Miss New Booty" Langston is about to give me life..... AGAIN.










Oh and Ziggler. :jay


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

whats wrong with his voice?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

who? Everyone wanted Ziggler to have it!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, can they move Big E and AJ away from Dolph already?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I forgot Ziggler was champion


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Wow didn't even remember that Zigglers the champ


No problem. WWE doesn't even remember


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off with the What chants you inbred fucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh look. The World Intercontinental Heavyweight Champion.

And Big E


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dolph looks good...strong jaw tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You stole the show Ziggler? You have nothing on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ziggler has improved big time on the mic.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off with the what's you cunts.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is Jericho taking promo lessons from Cena?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jericho/Ziggler PLEASE!!! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay another Jericho vs ziggler 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I forgot Ziggler was champion


So did he.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

jericho trying his best to wake the crowd up


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck, Ziggler just has no charisma whatsoever.. barely any noise for his big return, and I couldn't help but zone out during the first part of his promo then


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't Big E cover that?.. :ziggler1


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What chants? Seriously?

This segment has been extremely shit. I blame the crowd.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

How can people say Ziggler can't talk? fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd needs to shut the fuck up.


LOLwut, they're kinda dead silent already. :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

What is a WWE Raw? I only know WWE App. :vince3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

MY ***** BIG E GONNA KICK THAT ASS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho making Ziggler tap out before Payback? :mark:

EDIT: Too bad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is an innovator. He's been perfecting zigglers gimmick for 10 years


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like A Boss said:


> Ziggler has improved big time on the mic.


No he hasn't. He sounded just like he always did.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.tout.com/m/uxiukh?ref=twjp5hlx :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't get why people say Ziggler is awful on the mic, we just saw awful in Axel. Ziggler is not GREAT, but he sure as hell isn't bad. Average is more like it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Can't Big E cover that?.. :ziggler1


What are the lotto numbers?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ass on the move!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Like A Boss said:


> Ziggler has improved big time on the mic.


lolno


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Y2J vs the ass with arms


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Can I have a match against AJ Lee.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at dat boy with the daisy dukes on.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WTF, This crowd is AWFUL!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The crowd has been fucking shit! A good promo from Ziggler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Would've been a little less predictable if Big E wasn't in his ring gear already.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They didn't play Big E song :cussin:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The what chants, the one thing I hate Austin for lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Big E's mantits. Gottamn.

DO IT BIG E


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

YOU BETTER GIVE BIG E FIVE


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So umm when are we going to get to the secret admirer reveal? Or we just forgetting that angle?


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


I forgot how much cooler Barrett looks without the beard


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No he hasn't. He sounded just like he always did.


No he doesn't. Look at some of his older mic work from 2009/2010. He was terrible. Now he is good.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

That childish promo by Jericho was embarrassing and on the corn-level of a Cena promo.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

If you think Ziggler can't talk, you don't know shit about the business.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

AJ got some implants didn't she?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Jericho, but that promo was fucking awful.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So umm when are we going to get to the secret admirer reveal? Or we just forgetting that angle?


We're not even halfway through the show yet.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I forgot Ziggler was champion


I forgot he was gone.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

What city is this? Crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Like A Boss said:


> No he doesn't. Look at some of his older mic work from 2009/2010. He was terrible. Now he is good.


Nope. He's the exact same as 2010 onwards


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Here I was marking at the thought of a Dolph/Jericho match, and they throw Skidmark Langston at us instead


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

DoinkTheClown1 said:


> Can I have a match against AJ Lee.


Ah. I see what you doing there. Let her put you in that submission hold so you can tap that ass of hers. :


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Would've been a little less predictable if Big E wasn't in his ring gear already.


I don't think Big E owns any other clothes. Because if he does he needs to put them on, and fast.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Did AJ get implants? O_O


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Virginia crowds always suck, no surprise here.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

New chant for the crowd:

RICHMOND SUCKS! RICHMOND SUCKS!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Was that total silence for y2j and ziggles when they came out


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> If you think Ziggler can't talk, you don't know shit about the business.


That generic ass promo proved nothing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Bebe said:


> Did AJ get implants? O_O


If she has implants, how the hell is she standing?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Big E is more over than Curtis Axel


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolph is great on the mic, *fact*.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So umm when are we going to get to the secret admirer reveal? Or we just forgetting that angle?


Still got two hours. :vince2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> Did AJ get implants? O_O


Oh God I hope not.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I love Jericho, but that promo was fucking awful.


Jericho is always a cheesey face.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Ziggler is not that bad on the mic.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Dolph is great on the mic, *fact*.


oh shit :lmao you're killing me


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That WHAT? chant!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I love Jericho, but that promo was fucking awful.


glad someone said it. It was damn near the same promo Rock/Cena were cutting about each other that everyone was calling hot shit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Props to Jericho for trying to wake the crowd up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This crowd needs a little Scott Steiner on a pogo stick!


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> No he doesn't. Look at some of his older mic work from 2009/2010. He was terrible. Now he is good.


Well, he's better, but good? Not quite, it looked like he forgot his lines there at the beginning when he mentioned the concussion, few awkward seconds of silence trying to recover.

He's still has a lot of time to improve thankfully.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Dude... Big E... put that disgusting fucking ass away.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been about 5 years and Jericho still doesn't look right in trunks.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ughhh big E. boooty booty booty booty rockin' everywhere


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I really hope Jericho doesn't job to Big E Langston.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DONT FORGET GUYS, EVEN THE POPE CAN WATCH WWE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

kanefan08 said:


> That WHAT? chant!


Crowd's annoying as hell.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> oh shit :lmao you're killing me


Give me proof that he's not then.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ziggler was way better than Axel on the mic tonight by a long shot. Axel really needs some work in that department.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RAW goes live in Vatican City?
Wrestlers are adults so they have no interest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh god, if I see Big E's balls, I'm skipping his matches until his attire gets better.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

King Bebe said:


> It's been about 5 years and Jericho still doesn't look right in trunks.


nah thats not true. it took about a year since he started but he looks good in them now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Griever11 said:


> Ziggler was way better than Axel on the mic tonight by a long shot. Axel really needs some work in that department.


He needs to be more swift and sound less forced.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

sony press conference starting!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Bebe said:


> If you think Ziggler can't talk, you don't know shit about the business.


If you think Bo Dallas has it, you don't know shit about the business.



Like A Boss said:


> No he doesn't. Look at some of his older mic work from 2009/2010. He was terrible. Now he is good.


He's still terrible. Calling him good requires ridiculously low, practically non existant standards. I know what he was like in 2009 and he hasn't changed.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> If you think Ziggler can't talk, you don't know shit about the business.


Been watching North American wrestling for 16 years, and I think Ziggler is average on the mic. He is coherent, which is probably good in this day of shitty talkers who get no mic time, but I wouldn't even put him near the top 100 of the past quarter-century, maybe not even top 150 or 200.

In fact, I would even put AJ ahead of him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright, Sony's starting up. Now I can be inordinately grumpy towards two streams at once!

UPDATE: SONY IS ALREADY SHIT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh god, if I see Big E's balls, I'm skipping his matches until his attire gets better.


Might as well turn it off then because last week the camera zoomed in so hard during a roll up I swear to god I could see daylight.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

hanzou666 said:


> sony press conference starting!


*turns away from raw*

Finally.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Give me proof that he's not then.


you clearly don't know what the word great means. he has 1 decent promo every 6 months


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Jericho not knowing if he should grab the trunks or not.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

NO more fucking ROLL UPS with Big E, that shit is NSFW, violates FCC regulations.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Give me proof that he's not then.


Take your pick:

https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...0.2.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn Langston bitch. Close those butt cheeks.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ could be my nurse anytime. :homer


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I just now relized how short Big E. is.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Roll ups on Big E is dangerous. Jesus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> you clearly don't know what the word great means. he has 1 decent promo every 6 months


fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm actually excited to see who will be revealed as Kaitlyn's secret admirer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> NO more fucking ROLL UPS with Big E, that shit is NSFW, violates FCC regulations.


I second this :jaydamn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> I just now relized how short Big E. is.


Lol yeah. He's umder 6 feet I believe. If he were 4 or 5 inches taller, Vince would be in love.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of his nooks and crannies are showing.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow. Big E's scrotum. Up close. :vince


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Langston's f*cking leotard is gross

NObody wants to see all that balls on the screen


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Big E has bigger tits than AJ. What the fuck.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am seeing way too much of Big E's taint.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God he's getting even less clothed. Stop.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Im lovin Big E in this Nation Of Domination attire very attidude era

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SI! SI! SI!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Face Del Rio attacking from behind bahaha brilliant


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Even Del Rio is better than Ziggler on the mic, and that's saying something.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Del Rio got a pop :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Be A Star Del Rio!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wouldn't want to be anywhere near Big E when his straps come down


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

E3 Ps4 just starting PEACE terrible eposide of raw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the Codebreaker


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW! Be A STAR Del Rio.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao :lmao Jericho needed ADR to beat Big E and is heading into a PPV to face Punk. :lmao :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Smarky toolbags think Ziggler is awful on the mic...

fpalm


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

NoyK said:


> He needs to be more swift and sound less forced.


I totally agree with you, Axel literally sounded like he was reading off a cue card in that segment


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JBL's hat more over than Langston. :vince2


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone made a "rape time" gif of Langston taking off his straps yet?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

So the best in the world needed help from Mexican JBL


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho with a well deserved win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E really needs to go away...like forever.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, all these comments about Big E's "assets" have me rolling. :lmao

And personally, I haven't noticed any of it. Probably because I always skip or change the tab when he's on.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE MAGAZINE, WWE APP.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho wins! :clap


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

etta411 said:


> *Im lovin Big E in this Nation Of Domination attire* very attidude era
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh god, there's still an hour and 40 mins left. I thought the show was close to ending.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why doesn't Big E just wear some longer ones, or full legged ones like Hitman Hart, Jim the anvil? jesus


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao Jericho not knowing if he should grab the trunks or not.


I've seen hookers whose asses didn't hang out as much as Langston. Maybe he's got some condition. Loose cheeks syndrome.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Bryan will beat rollins, callin it now


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Smarky toolbags think Ziggler is awful on the mic...
> 
> fpalm


I think anyone who knows the word "smark" and posts on a wrestling forum can be considered to be a smark themselves.

And yeah, Ziggler is average on the mic


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Even Del Rio is better than Ziggler on the mic, and that's saying something.


"Eh stream rools", "Yack swagger", "Shay moose".. How incredible. unk2

Dolph Ziggler may talk fast in his promos most of the time but that's better than 95% of Del Rio's mic work.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Why doesn't Big E just wear some longer ones, or full legged ones like Hitman Hart, Jim the anvil? jesus


Because Vince.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL at the just because he's a face, he shouldn't attack from behind. But when he's fully jolly face face and winning clean, it's...I'm done. :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> ROFL, all these comments about Big E's "assets" have me rolling. :lmao
> 
> And personally, I haven't noticed any of it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it bullying that ADR attacked someone who just got back from a concussion?


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> "Eh stream rools", "Yack swagger", "Shay moose".. How incredible. unk2
> 
> Dolph Ziggler may talk fast in his promos most of the time but that's better than 95% of Del Rio's mic work.


At least Del Rio can hold the attention of a crowd, even if his accent is harsh.

Ziggler's style is similar to John Morrison's, and it's a style that will never work in front of a large audience.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big E is good, I like the kid, he's got everything he needs to be a force in the business *except* proper ring attire. You would get fired from work if anyone witnessed you watching a replay of any Big E match, just ass everywhere.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> "Eh stream rools", "Yack swagger", "Shay moose".. How incredible. unk2
> 
> Dolph Ziggler may talk fast in his promos most of the time but that's better than *100*% of Del Rio's mic work.


There I fixed it for you :agree:


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> ROFL, all these comments about Big E's "assets" have me rolling. :lmao
> 
> And personally, I haven't noticed any of it. Probably because I always skip or change the tab when he's on.


I second this. I don't notice any of the rack but it's so funny reading it :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


> JBL's hat more over than Langston. :vince2


JBL's Hat vs. The WWE APP for the WWE Championship with the Ring bell as the special referee. :cole3 :vince2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> "Eh stream rools", "Yack swagger", "Shay moose".. How incredible. unk2
> 
> Dolph Ziggler may talk fast in his promos most of the time but that's better than 95% of Del Rio's mic work.


Mocking his accent doesn't really say anything.

Every Ziggler promo I've heard is the exact same. Forced and the content never changes plus he talks too fast and sounds has trouble remembering the script.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggles needs a proper feud after Payback. None of this shitty Del Rio.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

NeyNey said:


>


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> At least Del Rio can hold the attention of a crowd, even if his accent is harsh.
> 
> Ziggler's style is similar to John Morrison's, and it's a style that will never work in front of a large audience.


Del Rio has lost the crowd after Ricardo announces him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't believe people haven't figured this out yet. Big E wears a legless singlet because he's eye candy for Vince.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NeyNey said:


>


And now the people of tumblr and justusboys will create photoshopped nudes of Langston.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Danielson vs. Black---er, I mean Bryan vs. Rollins should be a great match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Ziggles needs a proper feud after Payback. None of this shitty Del Rio.


I want Ziggy vs. DBry.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Follow me on twitter @anica411

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> "Eh stream rools", "Yack swagger", "Shay moose".. How incredible. unk2
> 
> Dolph Ziggler may talk fast in his promos most of the time but that's better than 95% of Del Rio's mic work.


Jack is ok on the mic, the only thing holding him back is his lisp.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Botch Cara!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

It's botch time!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Well holy monkey tits Batman! Sin Cara is still with the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> At least Del Rio can hold the attention of a crowd, even if his accent is harsh.
> 
> Ziggler's style is similar to John Morrison's, and it's a style that will never work in front of a large audience.


You kinda've make a point.. however, I still win this debate somehow. /end :vince3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Big E?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Botch Cara


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Incoming botches.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao How does this ***** still have a job? :kobe


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

No one can cut a promo in today's current WWE. There guys stop arguing.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> At least Del Rio can hold the attention of a crowd, even if his accent is harsh.
> 
> Ziggler's style is similar to John Morrison's, and it's a style that will never work in front of a large audience.


No he can't. Del Rio has never gotten the attention of the crowd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought they had given Sin Cara's entrance its future endeavors.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sin Cara returned!?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Zeb on commentary :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SIN CARA!!!!

I totally forgot he existed :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What's Raw without a little bit of botch?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A potential Sin Cara/Jack Swagger feud?

Ugh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sin Cara still on the roster?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT LOL


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Follow me on twitter @anica411

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

CESARO with DAT walk. :lmao WTF.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CESARO!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

CESARO!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I swear to god if Cesaro loses here....


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cesaro! :Mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jack is ok on the mic, the only thing holding him back is his lisp.


Yeah exactly, I understand lol. I think Swagger's good, btw. Not great, but the stuff he did with the ladders a few weeks ago (not the one he did when he concussed Ziggler) was beast.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Is it bullying that ADR attacked someone who just got back from a concussion?


:vince2 :ziggler1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder how many times Sin Cara will botch tonight.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Del Rio has lost the crowd after Ricardo announces him.


And when does Ziggler have the attention of the crowd ever?

No, not the 50-100 older guys with glasses, neckbeards and beer guts who chant "Let's go Ziggler", I mean the crowd.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This could be good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bray Wyatt tonight?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeb!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cesaro is walking as if he's knowing he's gonna lose.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What the fuck is Cesaro doing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WTF is Cesaro doing


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Please don't tell me Sin Cara is going to win this


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro back to being announced from Switzerland. I hear WWE changed it to Germany.
Better counsel prevailed in the end I guess.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cyon said:


>



LMAO


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CESARO WITH THAT TV TIME! :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Zeb talking about Cara is golden


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Oh god, there's still an hour and 40 mins left. I thought the show was close to ending.


I'm going to need you to come back to reality.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Zab man :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

What happened to sin caras lame lighting gimmick?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cesaro and ZEB...ZEB stable? :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeb Colter :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How is Sin Cara still employed?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Zeb but he needs to heel it up a bit more. He sounds too much like he wants to start a lively debate, not a bloody wrestling match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

When is Bray Wyatt debuting anyway?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Is Jericho taking promo lessons from Cena?


He's actually taking them from Alex Lifeson of Rush. Also, "Grand Rapids, Michigan" was an answer on Wheel of Fortune today.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Cesaro to job to Sin Cara LOL


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> What happened to sin caras lame lighting gimmick?


They realised it was lame


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesaro's on the show. Color me surprised. And Coulter's on commentary. So who is exactly Coulter talking about? The Swede or the Mexican?

And they've got him burying the government. Good Lord.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This Coulter gimmick is annoying.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

No more thigh tape thankfully.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ZEB: Sin Cara crossed the border with that mask!"* :lol :lol :lol

Im sorry but that's too funny....love ZEB :russo

*Wasn't JBL also racist with EDDIE???* :side:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I went AFK, can someone tell me why zeb is doing commentary?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb is gold, man :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> Cesaro back to being announced from Switzerland. I hear WWE changed it to Germany.
> Better counsel prevailed in the end I guess.


No, they only changed his entrance with the colors of the german flag instead of switzerland as far as I know.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like Zeb is going to be managaing Ceasaro:mark:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuck, I just noticed they took away Sin Cara's mood lighting. THANK GOD.

It's only taken them 2 fucking years.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What happened to the gin and juice room lights?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Zeb is great, I really hope this means something with Cesaro


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good lord Zeb. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sin Cara, you will forever be the object of my blessings if you rip off Cesaro's speedo.


Not only will that be the highlight of the night, but it will be the highlight of your career. :homer


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This Coulter gimmick is annoying.


It's hilarious at this point.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zeb Coulter = Camille Punk :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole's a liberal I see.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess WWE hires illegals.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zeb + JBL = Boner


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Sin Cara, you will forever be the object of my blessings if you rip off Cesaro's speedo.
> 
> 
> :homer


:rodgers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Justin Hawk Bradshaw and Uncle Zebekiah on commentary.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Zeb is digging Cesaro. Cesaro better win


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro & Cara trying their best to have a match, too bad we have to listen to commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole is insufferable.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking Zeb :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

CESARO WON!!!!!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a damn good match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Zeb owning cole


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Cole got owned pretty hard lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: Cesaro


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Cesaro won WTF


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zeb just fucking BURIED Cole.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes! Cesaro with the win.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

gayest finisher of all time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I kind of wish they'd stopped blabbering on about nothing and would talk about the match.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Caesero actually made sin cara look decent!


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

My attention to Raw would be much higher if Zeb was commentating throughout


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did they call the match at all?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Good boy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cesaro is all that is right about wrestling


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cesaro thinks he's minoru suzuki now?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Zeb Colter >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Michael Cole


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb = :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was good by Cesaro.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ZEB AND CESARO PLEASE GOD cole shut up. :cheer


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keep Zeb on the rest of the night please.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CESARO WON? IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cesaro (Y)

Zeb Colter managing Cesaro in the future sometime?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Cesaro got a clean win! the world truly is ending..


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess this confirms a Cesaro-Coulter partnership?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That match was entertaining.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Someone needs to call the cops on Zeb, he murdered Cole.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wish sin cara had an opponent to work a style thats more friendly with his, we all know he can do some amazing things and I want to see them already


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> Cole's a liberal I see.


Of course he is, the man's an idiot.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Sin Cara, you will forever be the object of my blessings if you rip off Cesaro's speedo.
> 
> 
> Not only will that be the highlight of the night, but it will be the highlight of your career. :homer


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

That is a weak ass finisher.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao How can Zeb say Cole's posing as a commentator?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Cesaro wins :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wait, does Zeb realize that Cesaro is a Swiss immigrant? unk2


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Could a pairing of zeb and cesaro work?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad match. Plus no botches.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Zeb + Cesaro = BUYS.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Sin Cara, you will forever be the object of my blessings if you rip off Cesaro's speedo.
> 
> 
> Not only will that be the highlight of the night, but it will be the highlight of your career. :homer


:lol :lol This is why I like you.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can we get a Zeb Smiley Plz


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wyatt Time!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family! MARKING OUT


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit. Cesaro won a match?? Wow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice little match, too bad for the four guys on commentary. Only thing they added was confirming Cole as a dumbass concerning Puerto Rico.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb and Cesaro please? I'd :mark:


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> When is Bray Wyatt debuting anyway?


Day after a PPV is always a good bet.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love how Wyatt's Promo music is his theme.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

WYATT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wait, does Zeb realize that Cesaro is a Swiss immigrant? unk2


He came here legally and went through the right channels. He didn't sneak over the border like Sin Cara or Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

HAhaHAhaHAhaHA
















He's coming...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have Mickie lite all up in the video yet they fire her.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DAT BRAY WYATT PROMO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Promo has a feeling of "The Wrong Turn" to it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like Sin Cara has finally adapted to the WWE style. That was a fun match.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL Bray Wyatt doing Ravens pose in that promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wyatt time!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bray Wyatt and fam = "We're the 3 best friends that anybody could have, We're the 3 best friends that anybody could have"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Moustache said:


> Day after a PPV is always a good bet.


Hope it's a good debut. Do you think they'll just do a promo/segment or a match? Or both?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Whats up with the guy sitting behind the commentators that looks like he's wearing his sisters tank top.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Total Divas looks like it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't wait for the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Goddamn I can't wait for Bray Wyatt and the family to debut


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Models...actresses..stars...indeed


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't that the same vignette they showed last week? Stoked regardless


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They have Mickie lite all up in the video yet they fire her.


Were all still bitter about


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> Cole's a liberal I see.


I doubt that. Maybe he is on this issue, but it's also possible that he's just being made to play devil's advocate with Coulter.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> It looks like Sin Cara has finally adapted to the WWE style. That was a fun match.


Agreed. He definitely showed improvement tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fandango said:


> It looks like Sin Cara has finally adapted to the WWE style. That was a fun match.


The WWE style? weekly raw jobbing? :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't wait for Wyatt to debut. I pray they don't mess him up too bad.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ziggler needs a mouthpiece. Why not just make Big E his mouthpiece?? Dolph is god awful on the mic anyways...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fandango said:


> It looks like Sin Cara has finally adapted to the WWE style. That was a fun match.


It was probably Cesaro knows how to work with smaller guys like Sin Cara more then that.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gives a flying fuck about Total Divas?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about Total Divas?


WWE for some fucking reason


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see that Divas show being a flop.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

what did i miss? lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I need some clarification-why does Wyatt say parents need to stop lying to their children about monsters, and that they're real? Because then IIRC he mentions that he's one of those monsters. For someone trying to lure people to his beliefs and cause, I'm confused why he'd be admitting to something like that.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Has there ever been a faction of just huge guys like the Wyatt Family? Rowan and Harper are tucking huge and Bray isn't nothing to scoff at either.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Zeb to cole :flip


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Divas are better spent looking pretty and getting some in-ring action than some reality TV show...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

xdryza said:


> Can't wait for Wyatt to debut. I pray they don't mess him up too bad.


Just hope Ryder or Swagger don't get a hold of him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deptford said:


> what did i miss? lol


Not a damn thing


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate commercials so much, man unk2


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Seth Rollings jr.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird that The Neutralizer was probably the least spectacular move that Cesaro used...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Deptford said:


> what did i miss? lol


You missed Big E's crotch.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> The WWE style? weekly raw jobbing? :lol


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Is Payback this week?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie is going to fart.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly can't wait for Wyatt to debut.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why they gotta have VICKIE of all people eating a damn burger? :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> You missed Big E's crotch.


:cheer
I need to start missing the first hour more often:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bring on Lawler's fat jokes... God damnit.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

My fucking God, these shameless plugs. :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Is Payback this week?


This Sunday yes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy. Vickie eating.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

She tearin' that burger up.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can we get a zeb smiley plz he owned cole hard


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

lol wwe are such sellouts smfh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah it's no longer "preshow" but rather, "kickoff". 

Oh my, this product placement. Burger King is average, BTW.

LOL Vince. "Don't lick your fingers!"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Careful Vicky you'll get fat again


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Smarky Smark said:


> Has there ever been a faction of just huge guys like the Wyatt Family? Rowan and Harper are tucking huge and Bray isn't nothing to scoff at either.


The heyman faction of Big Show, Lesnar, Matt Morgan and Nathan Jones. Those were MASSIVE dudes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh good god.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CARL'S JR./HARDEES!

THAT PRODUCT PLACEMENT:vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

THE MADDOX


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vickie, the woman WWE makes fun of for being "Fat" is pounding down a thickburger.

Really.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That advertizing.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Vinnie Mac here to save this god awful segment


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Hardees? Really?


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Where the hell are Rybz and Ce-Ce on this show


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Really? Commercials IN the show?! 

FUCK!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet that's not the first time Vince told a female talent to swallow.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> It was probably Cesaro knows how to work with smaller guys like Sin Cara more then that.


Sin Cara hasn't made any noticeable botches in quite some time.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Vickie is so fucking awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ignoring the product placement, Brad is looking extra pretty this evening.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

virus21 said:


> WWE for some fucking reason


I would rather have the 3 minute matches over that shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jean0987654321 said:


> Ziggler needs a mouthpiece. Why not just make Big E his mouthpiece?? Dolph is god awful on the mic anyways...


...rton


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vickie eating a burger...classic piggy bully tactics..Be A Star


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

vickie eating a cheeseburger but no aj lee eating a popsicle?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Zeb and Cesaro? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Carls Jr...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao this fucking product placement


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL Vince making it look like VIckie is the one responsible for RAW and he is the one campaigning for "great tv"

this man is a genius


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dat product placement :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:vince3 "You don't lick your fingers, what the hell is wrong with you?"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie eating? fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you think as well as you eat.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That product placement :lmao:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, it's Hardee's. That's even worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah blah blah, I don't care.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol oh man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON! :mark:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

God...this is bad...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's Randy Orton outta nowhere!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brad looks like Jon Snow.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cyon said:


> :lmao this fucking product placement


Hey, being on TV is expensive nowadays.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE need dem sponsors.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So are we starting the Piggy Guerrero angle?


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Endless, meaningless matches. Every fucking week


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The age of Maddox approaches!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The product placement makes everything seem faker.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Mcmahon soundin' like Mr. Wuncler


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, time to give the Sony Press Conference my full attention.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Maddox is the next Vinny Mac, getting dat bosses approval. (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, Vickie :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Woooo Maddox :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Women are not impressed when I refer to my penis as the "Thickburger"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brad looks like Jon Snow.


Is that why he knows nothing?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hm, maybe THE MADDOX will one day overcome Scott Steiner as the universally appreciated undisputed GOAT.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck, what an absolutely shite crowd. Has anyone heard any of the chants from the dude who posts here? Didn't think so.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE endorsing high cholesterol.

Although I eat burgers myself. In-n-Out though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What is an Apex?
A lot of guys on here called Apex something or other.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoa... Bryan didn't do the "no" thing hmmm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BBQ thickburgers are actually pretty damned good. I can recall when Hardee's publicly apologized for how bad their burgers were and promised to do better, and have done so.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The crowd must've thought ADR was coming out to Bryan's music...that was dead silent.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bryan Danielson! YES YES YES!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> So are we starting the Piggy Guerrero angle?


:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> Fucking Hardees? Really?


you had me at Picard


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fucking Virginia fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Cyon said:


> WWE endorsing high cholesterol.
> 
> Although I eat burgers myself. In-n-Out though.


and the slaughter of innocent animals.



Deptford said:


> Whoa... Bryan didn't do the "no" thing hmmm


He's been doing the yes for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The YES is back :mark:


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

You have to be a special miserable fuck to not join in with the YES chant


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a great pop for DB. Damn the crowd.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Team RK-NO?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're discussing if the RKO was intentional or not? Seriously? He straight up turned him around and did it. This shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> I hate commercials so much, man unk2


Usually I do too, but since there's nothing on RAW that excites the senses, I somehow long for more commercial breaks. :kanye


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Holy shit! Bryan can even make a crowd like Virginia's explode!


Only problem is they didn't explode


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan just woke this fucking crowd up.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> What is an Apex?
> A lot of guys on here called Apex something or other.


Top of the mountain is what it stands for.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The crowd has been dead for nearly the whole show >.<


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Hm, maybe THE MADDOX will one day overcome Scott Steiner as the universally appreciated undisputed GOAT.


Maddox's novelty wore off months ago. Who still finds that shit funny? fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sooo Bryan to cost Orton the match...because it isn't predictable or anything


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Holy shit! Bryan can even make a crowd like Virginia's explode!


lol what? they were silent


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dunmer said:


> and the slaughter of innocent animals.


If it makes you feel any better some of them died from loneliness.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How can you accidentally RKO someone?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Not a great pop for DB. Damn the crowd.


It's Virginia, the only guy that gets big pops there is Cena.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Rated RK-NO.

rton :bryan


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Like A Boss said:


> Only problem is they didn't explode


Well they started yesing at least.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sooo Bryan to cost Orton the match...because it isn't predictable or anything


Drink every time you hear the word "co-exist"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Maddox's novelty wore off months ago. Who still finds that shit funny? fpalm


It's not necessarily funny, he just oozes charisma. This man could run for president and win flawlessly.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> What is an Apex?
> A lot of guys on here called Apex something or other.












So Top Guy? 

I think it's easier to say that Cole is unoriginal.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know what some of you were expecting out of the crowd. It's Virginia of all places.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> He's been doing the yes for a couple of weeks.


How have I missed this? :argh:


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> It's Virginia, the only guy that gets big pops there is Cena.


unk2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> and the slaughter of innocent animals.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been doing the yes for a couple of weeks.


And since you're a vegetarian, can I assume you RIP the YOUNG off of plants in order to consume them? Heartless Bastard....Can't you hear their screams????


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL some of you actually think Bryan woke the crowd up? When his music hit, it was like a funeral home.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Geeee said:


> How can you accidentally RKO someone?


You do that backwards cuddling of the head with someone and slip on a banana peel and you don't let go?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Marty Jennety ..ONLY ON THE APP


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

superuser1 said:


> lol what? they were silent


Silent? Nah, there was some loud yes chants, but if you are not Cena,Virginia wouldn't explode for you even if you showered them with money and ice cream.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> So Top Guy?
> 
> I think it's easier to say that Cole is unoriginal.


The Apex Predator means he's the top of the food chain, noone is eating that mutherfucking Viper


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sony showed the Payback ad.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd has been pathetic all night.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Tyson Kidd returning soon?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG! WWE PAYBACK POSTER AT E3!!!!!

Most exciting WWE related thing tonight so far anyway... until Bryan/Rollins. :mark:


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Is anyone else bored as fuck with The Shield? Give them some fucking meaning, jesus. I don't even know what they are anymore


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

legendfan97 said:


> Sony showed the Payback ad.....


:vince2 You didn't think you could get away that easily did you?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

El Capitano said:


> The Apex Predator means he's the top of the food chain, noone is eating that mutherfucking Viper


After the burger plug, it will the Apex Vickie.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

El Capitano said:


> The Apex Predator means he's the top of the food chain, noone is eating that mutherfucking Viper


Snake? Meet the Mongoose...

Anyone know what the plural of Mongoose is? I have no idea and am too damned lazy to look it up.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> *Is anyone else bored as fuck with The Shield?* Give them some fucking meaning, jesus. I don't even know what they are anymore


Nope


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


> Daniel Bryan just woke this fucking crowd up.


It's Bryan's time! :yes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hang on a second playas! We gonna' have a tag team match!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Even the shield cant get a reaction out of this crowed fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhere right now Teddy Long is strapped to some furniture, foaming at the mouth, DIEING to make this a tag event..


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

S.H.I.E.L.D. with next to reaction either, looking like fans jumping the barricade. This crowd..... :StephenA


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So who has the cooler arm sleeve Orton or Reigns?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Geeee said:


> How can you accidentally RKO someone?


OUTTA NOWHERE..duh


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Virginia is giving everyone the Del Rio treatment. Shield just came out to crickets. Fuck you Virginia!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

El Capitano said:


> The Apex Predator means he's the top of the food chain, noone is eating that mutherfucking Viper


Well, maybe a mongoose.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Orton towers over the Shield "powerhouse".


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince2 You didn't think you could get away that easily did you?


lol damn you mcmahon! always thinking ahead!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Snake? Meet the Mongoose...
> 
> Anyone know what the plural of Mongoose is? I have no idea and am too damned lazy to look it up.


The plural form is mongooses or mongeese. :genius


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Fucking Virginia fpalm


And to think, you felt that the Virginia crowd was on fire from the sight of Bryan before you edited your post. :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

did bryan whisper "he dominates.." to himself about Reigns? lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This should be a good match!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate all Virginia crowds. So dead every time WWE goes there.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bearodactyl said:


> Somewhere right now Teddy Long is strapped to some furniture, foaming at the mouth, DIEING to make this a tag event..


:lmao repped


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Roman reigns might take away mark henrys title of most water sprayed after taking a hit


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> The plural form is mongooses, or, rarely, mongeese.


Thank you

Btw, did I hear JBL refer to Orton as the son of Cowboy Bob ARMSTRONG?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope Reigns goes over Orton tonight.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bland Orton.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So who has the cooler arm sleeve Orton or Reigns?


Personally, Orton. rton


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is so fucking dead fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I think I can hear some guy sneezing in the nosebleed section, did the crowd fucking leave?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like this is an empty arena match.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

So much fucking wrestling. All these matches have absolutely no meaning to them. And they wonder why nobody gives a fuck about any of the wrestlers fpalm How can you invest in characters if you never hear them speak? What are The Shield's motivations? What happened to "justice"?? Has that just been abandoned?

WWE fucking sucks, I'm getting so tired of it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crowd is indeed making it hard to enjoy the slow pace.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is Rollins getting a blowjob in the background?

'Yes, Yes, Yes'
'You got him where you want him'
'Come on'


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Roman Reigns hair never gets dry

*ever*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> So much fucking wrestling. All these matches have absolutely no meaning to them. And they wonder why nobody gives a fuck about any of the wrestlers fpalm How can you invest in characters if you never hear them speak? What are The Shield's motivations? What happened to "justice"?? Has that just been abandoned?
> 
> *WWE fucking sucks, I'm getting so tired of it*


You are not forced to watch it you know.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE 10h
> Wearing a push-up bra today... For no particular reason. #AdmireThis #RAW
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More





> Kaitlyn ‏@KaitlynWWE 35m
> Ugg starting to feel nervous. Will my secret admirer still like me if I puke live on #RAW??


:lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Reigns v. Orton needs to be a future WHC match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Orton with those weak ass, Kelly Kelly-esque punches. :kobe


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I think I can hear some guy sneezing in the nosebleed section, did the crowd fucking leave?


It's Virginia, or everyone is simultaneously watching the Sony conference.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> I think I can hear some guy sneezing in the nosebleed section, did the crowd fucking leave?


Was there ever a crowd, to begin with?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seth sounds like a ******, not gonna lie. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Roman Reigns hair never gets dry
> 
> *ever*


He must dip his head into a big bowl of vegetable oil before matches.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Deptford said:


> Reigns v. Orton needs to be a future WHC match.


No. Has there been anything but a punch or kick in this match yet? Reigns is being exposed...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This crowd is fucking trash.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I think I saw someone handing out pillows and blankets


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

This episode of Raw is dying on its ass fast, even the commentary team seem to want to leave.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Jesus H. Fuck. So many commercials. Nowadays one of the things I look forward to on PPV's is no commercials.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Can't wait for it to be fucking Hornswoggle or some nonsense.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

"Superman Punch"??? Really, Cole?


Why do they feel the need to bring up MMA/UFC names for moves?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Just tuned in, fucking hot crowd tonight right guys?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd doesn't help at all, honestly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao


A push up bra eh? Not that those puppies need it


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

They're lucky there's no NBA game tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Just tuned in, fucking hot crowd tonight right guys?


So loud I can barely hear them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> "Superman Punch"??? Really, Cole?
> 
> 
> Why do they feel the need to bring up MMA/UFC names for moves?


Because UFC stole a nice chunk of their audience.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Reigns looks decent in the ring for someone who is supposed to be green. Has that Batista powerhouse feel to him


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tonight's audience:


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

This crowd sucks :bs:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't believe it but the only reason I'm still watching is because I want to see who kaitlyns secret admirer is

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Orton with those weak ass, Kelly Kelly-esque punches. :kobe


He has been taught by the best.










rton :kobe3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Just tuned in, fucking hot crowd tonight right guys?



ositivity


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Deptford said:


> Reigns v. Orton needs to be a future WHC match.


I hope your being sarcastic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I usually get annoyed when people constantly trash the crowd but it's very much warranted today. 

Holy fuck.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They need to hurry up and end this match and do Seth vs Bryan so I can quit the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Because UFC took a nice chunk of their audience after they decided to stop caring.


Fixed


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did I miss Rollins v. Bryan?

This match is dragging more than it has any right to do. Orton should be ring leading this one, but he can't. Reigns is too green to be left to the task. Sigh.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TheGoat said:


> Just tuned in, fucking hot crowd tonight right guys?


Absolutely! The post-WM Raw crowd was nothing compared to tonight's!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> So much fucking wrestling. All these matches have absolutely no meaning to them. And they wonder why nobody gives a fuck about any of the wrestlers fpalm How can you invest in characters if you never hear them speak? What are The Shield's motivations? What happened to "justice"?? Has that just been abandoned?
> 
> WWE fucking sucks, I'm getting so tired of it


Buy yourself a Delorean and drive back in time when WCW was actually relevant. Complaining about the wrestling when the real problem is the pointless segments like the Team Brickie segment sponsoring Hardees is just mind baffling.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> "Superman Punch"??? Really, Cole?
> 
> 
> Why do they feel the need to bring up MMA/UFC names for moves?


The Superman movie is sponsored by Carl's Jr./Hardees who are a sponsor of the WWE.

SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING!:vince5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Did I miss Rollins v. Bryan?


Nope. It's coming up.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We got one more hour to go


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> I can't believe it but the only reason I'm still watching is because I want to see who kaitlyns secret admirer is
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here, to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Fixed


They would have taken it anyway, unless Austin and Rock were going to stay forever.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Nope. It's coming up.


Thank God.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Vintage Orton! Randy hearing voices in his head!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

DerpCena said:


> You have to be a special miserable fuck to not join in with the YES chant


Well most people who spend a lot of time on the internet are so ... yeah. :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God I can not stand orton


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This show isn't as bad after a few shots of whiskey.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VINTAGE


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually like Rollins at ringside. He's annoyingly entertaining!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd being resuscitated momentarily and Orton is capitalizing. Shit just picked up.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd finally showing some signs of being alive!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That DDT should be a finishing move.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> I can't believe it but the only reason I'm still watching is because I want to see who kaitlyns secret admirer is
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well to be fair, it does seem like the only story going on right now. 


There's the fucking crowd!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Incoming teddy long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit this crowd came alive.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark: crowd just got revived


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Good lord Bryan is so over


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And now all the whiners who were complaining about the crowd is going to praise them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan wakes the crowd up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They're alive!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Crowd goes NUTS of Bryan.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

To anyone who said Bryan hadn't awakened this crowd....:kobe


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Now who gets the louder pop between Bryan and Orton?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

No contest? :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan is so fucking over! :mark: :yes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeah, Crowd is totally dead............ unk2


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

DB woke up the crowd.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bout time the crowd woke the fuck up


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep but Bryan didn't wake the crowd up right guys?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Right away? Damn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The crowd just did a Lazarus on us.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And now all the whiners who were complaining about the crowd is going to praise them.


Well they at least came alive.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Just getting on the DVR. Love the old bell ring. Sounds better imo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so lost.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please give Rollins/Bryan more than a few minutes.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And now all the whiners who were complaining about the crowd is going to praise them.


They joined in one chant which every crowd does....so no


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:bryan is so damn over..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Seriously Bryan needs to shave. He looks ridiculous.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't keep my eyes off the screen. Bryan is amazing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao :lmao Daniel Bryan is the only source of fucks given in VA.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes MMA ELBOWS!!!! :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Seriously Bryan needs to shave. He looks ridiculous.


No way. That's what makes him the Goatface Killa.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Takertheman said:


> Speaking of trying to bang Steph, didn't Vince try to have an incest angle with her? lol


Been getting those Game Of Thrones Vibes too.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If Bryan gets pinned in this match....I like you Rollins but really wwe....Bryan deserves a pinfall at some point


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's go, Bryan! :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and DAT SELLING.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RK-No mentioned by Cole. WWE has spies on here :vince


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dude, Rollins, that was epic.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

It's genuinely upsetting for me to see how bad WWE is these days.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

rollins makes ziggler look like hogan in terms of selling

LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yes MMA ELBOWS!!!! :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson!


this was the dream match that never happened in ring of honor...

is this really the first time they face each other?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Been getting those Game Of Thrones Vibes too.


I remember watching Stephannie talk about it and she said that was ONE thing she refused to do

:vince3


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The two indie guys and the WWE made guys from wrestling family's. what a coincidence.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> rollins makes ziggler look like hogan in terms of selling
> 
> LOVE THIS GUY


:lmao:lmao:lmao

The dude is gonna hurt himself soon.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan DESERVES to win this match.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I love that turnbuckle move that Rollins does


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 27s 
Once this @WWEDanielBryan vs. @WWERollins is done someone's going to have to get the internet a towel. 

QFT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

King Gazza said:


> It's genuinely upsetting for me to see how bad WWE is these days.












of all the segments and matches on raw you pick the one with two of the hottest things going for WWE? Bryan and the Shield?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> If Bryan gets pinned in this match....I like you Rollins but really wwe....Bryan deserves a pinfall at some point


There won't be a pin fall, it's gonna end in a DQ with Orton costing Bryan the match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Coco. said:


> this was the dream match that never happened in ring of honor...
> 
> is this really the first time they face each other?


They've faced each other in '09 as singles and in '08 with Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs, respectively, as their tag team partners.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit what a counter.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Coco. said:


> this was the dream match that never happened in ring of honor...
> 
> is this really the first time they face each other?


No it happened


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Let your rage take over Bryan!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a really good match, in my opinion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What a shitty camera angle...missed the surfboard reversal. >_<


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick submission.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The dragon sleeper version! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Now THIS is the match I wanted to see, look at this submission.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That was fucking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hot damn.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OUCH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so perving right now.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck yes the hamstring kicks....yes. I love those.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

DAMMMMNNNNN SONNNNNN


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

What the hell Ref? Rollins just tapped.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another commercial?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

bryan is the best in the business
WWE-TN-ROH-NJPW whatever


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a counter! Let's go, Bryan!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, so good, just hate the commercial during the match thing.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Great moment right there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Coco. said:


> this was the dream match that never happened in ring of honor...
> 
> is this really the first time they face each other?



this match has happened several times in roh


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This will be a title match before too long


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This would've been so much better if the crowd wasn't so terrible.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God damn commercials seriously.. unk3

Why WWE, Whyyyy


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF Rollins is tapping? How do you not tap to that. For christ's sake wwe...what must Bryan do to get a clean win?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's not summer unless Roland Emmerich is blowing up the White House.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love that hold like I love my own right hand.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i like the shield and everything but its becoming really annoying when every fucking shield match ends in a dq ...plus after 7 months we still have no clue what their intentions are besides for "justice " what does that even mean ? they need more character development because the whole thing feels really stale imo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ANOTHER commercial?! :gun:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Now only if Bryan could say "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in!" :bryan


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This is what wrestling is supposed to be. The WWE Championship NEEDS Bryan!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> This would've been so much better if the crowd wasn't so terrible.


Or they didn't have that dull match before this one.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Sidenote..

Only Stone Cold should be able to plug a fast food chain on RAW...

"Went to the Sonic Drive In! What??!"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Coco. said:


> this was the dream match that never happened in ring of honor...
> 
> is this really the first time they face each other?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_O3UVGFwO4

They have faced off in ROH before.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> This would've been so much better if the crowd wasn't so terrible.


Crowd seems to be into Bryan and he's the face here so what more can you realistically ask for?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta fucking love Bryan. Keeps getting better and better week after week :yes


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

And people wonder why some of us love the Indy scene, cause we don't get to see submissions like that anywhere else. :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I freaking hope Bryan does the face stomps next! :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Listen to the MID MATCH pops Bryan GETS...THE BEST IN THE INDUSTRY!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Okay, I'm busy watching Sonys press conference, can someone give me a quick rundown as to what happenend so far?*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> And people wonder why some of us love the Indy scene, cause we don't get to see submissions like that anywhere else. :lol


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Emerald Flow again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd's really into Bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

What the hell is Seth winded all ready?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys thanks from joining us from around the world, im just going to name random countries and their tv channels while a good match is going on :cole3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Sidenote..
> 
> Only Stone Cold should be able to plug a fast food chain on RAW...
> 
> "Went to the Sonic Drive In! What??!"


"The other night I went to What-What-What-What-Whataburger! WHAT??!"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Hey guys thanks from joining us from around the world, im just going to name random countries and their tv channels while a good match is going on :cole3


Especially Bermuda 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

YES! NO! :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan woke this crowd up!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I need a new pair of shorts and a cigarette.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Okay, I'm busy watching Sonys press conference, can someone give me a quick rundown as to what happenend so far?*


Tyler Black vs. Bryan Dainelson. That is all


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I Got till 5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn, Bryan looks like he is in beastly shape


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was a slick ass counter :clap


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Whattamanuver!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat counter beautiful


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice counter by Bryan.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The focus on Bryan's Submission abilities and his technical aptitude for countering anything is beautiful.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This right here is a future WWE Championship match, maybe even at a future Wrestlemania in the long future. :vince2


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan is not human!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn this match is long.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I could watch these two for 3 hours


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

SHIT I thought he was going for the ankle lock...holy hell!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fucking hell. Bryan just brings out the innocent wrestling fan in me every fucking time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> Damn this match is long.


Good. This is what the crowd wants, a good, long match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I appreciate WWE giving Rollins some shine. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan with that counter to the single leg crab was awesome


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

What a phenomenal match!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If they ruin Bryan's singles push/momentum like they've ruined everything else I'm going to be vexed like a motherfucker.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> Damn this match is long.


Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wicked match, loving it!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Buckle bomb!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

what a match !


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dat Turnbuckle powerbomb


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TURNBUCKLE POWERBOMB. This shit is lovely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH ROLLINS.

Stop under-rating this man, plz.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Damn this match is long.


It's only been like 13 minutes.

Cool sequence there.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Funny how all these former ROH guys put on the best WWE matches.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fucking love the bucklebomb.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's always nice to see something different in the ring instead of the usual formulaic movesets.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

this match is a top ppv quality


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit, what a kick!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That rolling chaos was kind of botched, but it's ok.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Did Bryan actually do I HAVE TIL FIVE?


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Buzzsaw kick


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MOTY candidate?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That was a nice move, DB


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh snapp, so close! COME ON BRYAN!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Blood? Both fired.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Do you have a problem with that?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan bleeding


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT:yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

dat terrible Rolling Chaos Theory


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan just hit Chaos Theory. It was sloppy but... :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Chaos Theory followed by a The Concussion Maker kick to the dome.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan slipped on the Chaos Theory but that's ok, this is still awesome!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Rolling German Suplex! Well kinda, botched the theory but hey still cool.

:yes

DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN

BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON

:bryan


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Sucks they botched the chaos theory. Would've been a great sight if they did it right.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

This match is awesome right now. Excellent, creative wrestling.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Rollins eating a pin here to give Bryan?Orton momentum heading into the tag title match.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

And of course Bryan steals the show. No surprise here.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHH....this is crazy!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love wrestling


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Another fucking amazing match by Daniel Bryan :clap


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

that must have hurt so bad !


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This Fucking Match :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Was that a botch?

Absolutely amazing match, damn.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xau919_bryan-danielson-vs-tyler-black-1-7_sport#.UbaH1Pm7LmM

Not the first match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These mother fuckers need to be main eventing PPVs against each other. Amazing.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I mena, this shit is great, but it's clearly a PPV quality match on TV. just like, what's the point? Why not build to this or something? 

eh, whatever. I'm not complaining :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

:mark: Counter to a super backsuplex


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit what a move!

1000 POST COUNT :mark :mark:

This is AWESOME chants, damn im one happy wrestling fan right now!

HOLY SHIT BRYAN WON

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The future is looking bright with these guys. I'm LOVIN' this match.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Emerald Flow said:


> Rolling German Suplex!
> 
> :yes
> 
> ...


:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Praise the lord on high for indy vanilla midgets.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> Yes, yes I do.


Well then you don't deserve to watch wrestling.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> It's only been like 13 minutes.
> 
> Cool sequence there.


Maybe it's the commercials making it seem long.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

kingdom hearts 3!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

YES!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

All that to end in a roll-up :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm cool with that ending. Great match.

ANNNNNND, official heel turn for Randy on Sunday.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL at people criticizing a "botched" chaos theory.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES YES YES BRYAN WON


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Brilliant match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan \o/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THAT MOTHER FUCKING POP


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Bryan Danielson small package.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is the best in the world right now, no doubt about it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

An excellent television match. Just excellent!! :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FINALLY GOT THAT WIN :clap what a good match Bryan is so fucking over


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ROH showing WWE what wrestling matches are.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That must have hurt!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr.Small Package!!!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Daniel Bryan actually picks up the win, thanks to Randy Orton.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd pay big bucks for Rollins vs Bryan at a PPV


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Small Package strikes again.

Even with all the bullshit up until now, that's why we watch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match. Holy shit that match was good.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Good match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And ends with a small package. Bad fucking ass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My first post in this thread I said DB would have the MOTN. He did. A lot of credit to Rollins too.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm digging a Orton/D-Bry tag team (Y)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BRYAN WON!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great match


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a fantastic match! In other news... RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a match


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a very nice match.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Bryan 'The Great' Danielson


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

BRYANS LOOK ON HIS FACE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

YES !!

:clap

Damn i'm hype now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great stuff. This Bryan/Orton/Shield stuff is easily the best part of WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So Shield retaining on Sunday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan wins, crowd goes nuts

Orton hits the RKO, crowd goes dead

:lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

5/5 for a television match


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

FUCKING YES.....YES! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


PISSSSSSSSSSSSS

:bryan

:vince2

:cena


AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

My body was not ready for this match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

One of the best Raw matches this year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan is so awesome. He needs the WWE title, but that's probably never going to happen. Hopefully he gets the WHC.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome match, enjoyed it

Love bryan

:yes :yes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN WINS!!! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

msi360-20 said:


> My first post in this thread I said *DB would have the MOTN.* He did. A lot of credit to Rollins too.


He always does.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ugh! My baby Rollins lost to this basic beard!!! INJUSTICE I SAY.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan wins, crowd goes nuts
> 
> Orton hits the RKO, crowd goes dead
> 
> :lmao


:kobe


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn good match


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We've heard about this 3 fucking times now


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why wasn't this the fucking main event? It was fucking great! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So the Shield will retain Sunday after a fantastic match and hopefully an Orton heel turn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Back to this horrid family saga. You ain't ruining my buzz off that match WWE.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

so much win. beautiful ac


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

.....and Orton's music kills the buzz of the crowd.
Another recap of the HHH crap.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This tag team match will be MOTN at Payback.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

guys....seriously...that was easily 4.5. FUCK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What an OUTSTANDING TV match :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

... after the greatest thing on RAW we are suddenly warped into the shittiest


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Recap of earlier #infinity. Curtis Axel 2-0 against Triple H in one night. :vince2 Triple H screwed Triple H :buried


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Great, great match.

You know all things aside this has been a damn good RAW so far. Not much filler, not too many adds (fast food and Vickie bullshit aside), what few storylines they've had have been advanced... if it were not for the focus on McGuillicutty and if they'd just book storylines for the midcarders they'd be set.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

You gotta sweat..BLEED..pay the price but it can't feel better than being Daniel Bryan aka the BEST IN THE INDUSTRY today. Great chemistry with him and Seth...this match was beautiful.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That match was awesome. Bryan and The Shield is the best thing going today.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not even the Virgina crowd was immune to great wrestling. The future looks good for the WWE as long as they push the right guys (Bryan and the members of the Shield)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's officially legit overness. That was a loud ass pop for the victory.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome match. Get the wwe title on Bryan!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys they are dropping the Kaitlyn thing? If so, thank God because it was probably stupid as fuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

As much as I want Orton to turn heel, would mark if him and Bryan became tag champs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

.....and Orton's music kills the buzz of the crowd. 
Another recap of the HHH crap.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow.. My connection cut out half way through the match and came back on just after it finished.. :jose


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry Punk and Jericho, Daniel Bryan is The Best in the World!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, back to this BS fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL 

I'm always down to see replays of that power walk...need a montage of it..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME match. Me and a few others have been calling this match for awhile. MOTY candidate.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Stephs acting is so awkward..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting by Steph!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Please Hammer don't hurt him


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

How many times do I have to see Stephanie fake cry? :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bryan will have a 5 star match by the end of the year

MARK MY WORdS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan wins, crowd goes nuts
> 
> Orton hits the RKO, crowd goes dead
> 
> :lmao


Uh, no they didn't. Come on man don't be that blind of a hater.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hunter pls


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NoyK said:


> :kobe


Don't get mad at me, blame the crowd. That's what happened.



> Uh, no they didn't. Come on man don't be that blind of a hater.


Ummm....yeah, they DID. As soon as he hit the RKO it was like they hit a switch.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright people, move along. Nothing to see here... Best part of Raw is over.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryan = BITW :yes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They just insist on constant replays of Steph's Nicolas Cage range of acting


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the idea of Bryan/Rollins being the Benoit/Regal of this decade. Put 'em together in any situation, you'll see an awesome match full of awesome shit you're not gonna see from any other duo in the company, and both guys come out looking better.


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Best match we have had on raw all year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well we haven't seen a Vince vs HHH match since 1999.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

uh oh secret admirer next


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh my...kaitlyn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh here we go Kaitlyn


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Guys they are dropping the Kaitlyn thing? If so, thank God because it was probably stupid as fuck.


And yet THATS the reason why im still watching...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Get ready for the fuckery!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally about time. 

And DAT CLEAVAGE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey look, Tits.

Oh and Katlyin's with them.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Secret admirer :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hornyswoggle incoming!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Kaitlyn :datass


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

We still haven't seen sheam-o or dame-o yet

:sandow


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

She's looking pretty good.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dem TITS wens


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyns cleavage :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just tuned in and I see Kaitlyn on my screen. I see I'm just in time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I the only person who thinks Sheamus would be a good match for Kaitlyn? They both have that goony sense of humor and like to lift weights?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I am expecting way too much out of this secret admirer angle...and I have no fucking idea why.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Taking bets on who the admirer will be


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, what's next? Kaitlyn's secret admirer?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

In before "OMG AJ WHAT A TWIST!"


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I can gladly sit through the impending explosion of cheers from children , virgina's and 35 year old men still living with their parents for Cena tonight after being treated to that Rollins /Bryan match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god kaitlyn has a nice set of tatas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Aw fuck they didn't drop it. Let's hope this is good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kaitlyn with dat slut puppies dress :lol

Girl, you betta work!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

inb4 the Bella Whores are revealed as the secret admirers in attempt to troll Kaitlyn :vince2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad I tuned in for Bryan Vs Rollins, awesome match.

If Hornswoggle is the secret admirer, I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao Kaitlyn is so excited and it's gonna be Natalya.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

boobs my goodness


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

RDEvans said:


>


ok thats a good one LOL


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Stalker DDP is the secret admirer.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's going to be the return of Evan Bourne or Christian as the secret admirer and if it is I will laugh my ass off


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ lesbian angle.

Dem tits, though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If Daniel Bryan is Kaitlyn's secretly admirer then I'll just get in my car, drive across the country to California, and skip the rest of my workweek.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those tits :yum:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If there is one thing I hate about PG WWE, it is no more Divas in Playboy =(


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> Stalker DDP is the secret admirer.


this is the only thing i would mark for


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:russo


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really hope they actually do something interesting with the Kaitlyn angle instead of something lame like the Bella Twins or AJ


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That feel when Christian is the secret admirer

there I spoiled it for all of you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So I'm missing the Divas stuff. Thanks Sky Sports stream *_sarcastic_ :clap*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> :lmao Kaitlyn is so excited and it's gonna be Natalya.


. . .you know. . .


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Big Daddy V pls


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

this RAW is good so far,and PLS NO! Hornswoggle


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

msi360-20 said:


> Well we haven't seen a Vince vs HHH match since 1999.


2006, unless you mean an actual one-on-one contest, then you're right.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Who is her secret admirer, please don't be khali or something pointless


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bray Wyatt debuts as Kaitlyn's secret admirer


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Stalker is Snitzky

IT WASN'T MY FAULT


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> If there is one thing I hate about PG WWE, it is no more Divas in Playboy =(


bullshit... PG didn't stop Sunny from being in Playboy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> If there is one thing I hate about PG WWE, it is no more Divas in Playboy =(


To be fair, the last few shoots sucked. Then again, Playboy is pretty crap these days


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

If it's not Swoggle, AJ or one of the Bellas I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:russo :russo :russo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully, it won't be Hornswoggle that will be revealed as Kaitlyn's secret admirer fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Would love to see AJ and Kaitlyn recreate the Trish-Mickie angle.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Sheamus would be a good match for Kaitlyn? They both have that goony sense of humor and like to lift weights?


I don't think you want to see the ensuing angle where Kaitlyn figures out a dinner bill in her head and Sheamus in a rage Brogue Kicks her because she knows math.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Some people really think it's gonna be something good? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> 2006, unless you mean an actual one-on-one contest, then you're right.


I wasn't watching then. That was my time in the wilderness.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

El Dandy pls


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping for Val Venis.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jerry got excited when he saw Kaitlyn's cleavage "Oh boy." :lol or he's probably the secret admirer.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That commercial is brutal.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That anti-smoking commercial was def not PG :lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

animus said:


> bullshit... PG didn't stop Sunny from being in Playboy.


Except it wasn't PG when Sunny posed...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

If AJ is Kaitlyn's secret admirer, I'd :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

virus21 said:


> To be fair, the last few shoots sucked. Then again, Playboy is pretty crap these days


The internet made playboy irrelevant


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Get ready for some fuckery, folks. Or maybe it'll turn out okay. Who knows.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Terrie still looking good with the cancer


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brown Hippy said:


> El Dandy pls


Who would they be to doubt El Dandy?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

LOUISIANA FAST!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If this turns out to be a pointless angle and a waste of time I'm brogue kicking my TV.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHAT THE ......AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


GET OFF MY SCREEN.....OH GOD


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't think you want to see the ensuing angle where Kaitlyn figures out a dinner bill in her head and Sheamus in a rage Brogue Kicks her because she knows math.


We're supposed to root for Sheamus in this scenario, aren't we?! :cena1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> El Dandy pls


"_Who are you to doubt El Dandy?_"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't think you want to see the ensuing angle where Kaitlyn figures out a dinner bill in her head and Sheamus in a rage Brogue Kicks her because she knows math.


Oh, that's cute. You think Kaitlyn can do math in her head.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ill do like the other tna fans and say goldberg is going to show up and be her admirer


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a bad feeling Khali is the guy stalking Kaitlyn

even though it should be me


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoever it is just has to be halfway competent and they would get some ass tonight.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

J-Coke said:


> Sorry Punk and Jericho, Daniel Bryan is The Best in the World!


He always was. Jericho and Punk be thieving from the master.




Headliner said:


> Uh, no they didn't. Come on man don't be that blind of a hater.


They did give an "AW" kind of pop when orton hit the RKO usually reserved for when a baby does something cute. It was a little weird.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> If this turns out to be a pointless angle and a waste of time I'm brogue kicking my TV.


Start stretching.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

My actual guess if Big E Langston. I know WWE though and a Diva is the top option.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show sighting.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

animus said:


> bullshit... PG didn't stop Sunny from being in Playboy.


I'm certain that it wasn't PG when she posed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just put the show on already.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Imagine if the secret admirer was actually the epic return of SEXUAL CHOCOLATE Mark Henry.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If it's hornfuck I'm going to... .. Do something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> That anti-smoking commercial was def not PG :lmao


That was horrifying....god I'm never smoking...fuck


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

virus21 said:


> To be fair, the last few shoots sucked. Then again, Playboy is pretty crap these days


The Candice/Ashley ones were mediocre for sure. But the Maria shoot was quite nice. Maryse was fantastic but she has already posed to be fair


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm tired of seeing these retards in the Special Olympics


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

horns waggle. WWE always trolling


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

There goes the theory that Cena can't be a heel because of make a wish and shit.

Big Show and Mark Henry helping out Special Olympics


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bella Twins. Heel in the ring, face outside the ring. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cycloneon said:


> If it's hornfuck I'm going to... .. Do something
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We already know that it will be.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh god here we go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

[spoiler="LEAKED SECRET FOOTAGE FOUND ABOUT KAITLYN'S ADMIRER!]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ready for the bullshit?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

She looks hot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is going to be awkward and terrible.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BIG E! FUCK YES!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

OH SHITT BABY


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't be Khali, midget or Santino.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I KNEW IT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> The Candice/Ashley ones were mediocre for sure. But the Maria shoot was quite nice. Maryse was fantastic but she has already posed to be fair


Maria's was so badly airbrushed you could barely recognize her


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God. HE'S GOT CLOTHES ON THOUGH


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Big E Langston!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

No title? The state of this fucking division.....


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TIT E BOOBSTON!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big E :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big E Langston!!!! I was right!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Kaitlyn: My body is ready!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my. :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG :lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

BBC Langston.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

well .. at least we get to hear big e's theme


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BIG MOTHA FUCKING D SLONGSTON


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston....LOL!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

THIS IS HAPPENING

THIS IS GOING DOWN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BOY DO YO DANCE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

:argh:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Ya Big E! Who has the bigger tits?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BIG E?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Big E Langston is the New Viscera.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

BIG EEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn bout to get some of the Big E


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That ***** Big E.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So does anyone want to motorboat Kaitlyn?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THAT SHIRT :lol

BIG E 

I FUCKING CAN'T

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Big E....who called it?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao make it stop


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BIG E?!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I NEED FIVE!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The New Sexual Chocolate!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BIG E :lmao i'm dead man


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Holy fuck! :shocked:


Big E owns actual clothes.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Big E with that epic theme


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just can't with this company.

I fucking can't.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BIG E! LOL


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Big E..more like Big D

if you know what I mean


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate v2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Incoming AJ


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nah, It's still AJ!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So this is what a non naked Big E looks like. Let's keep it.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BIG D LANGSTON?!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

It's Mark Henry and Chyna all over again...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What in the sam hill is Big E wearing?

(Thank god for trousers, though.)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew it would be Big E Langston


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Big E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Well at least I got the BIG part right


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big E!!!!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit Big E... and that shirt :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO BIG E, I CALLED IT!
KNEW IT! :lol :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope she stretched...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :langston


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao NO FUCKING WAY

I..I CAN'T :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


THERE'S NOT ENOUGH SMILEYS THAT CAN MAKE UP FOR THIS 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Sad when Big E has bigger tits then the girl he wants.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Big E defeating Kaitlin's push-up bra all by himself


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Big black man give him a sexual chocalte gimmick


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

looks like Big E inherited Rocky's 1999 dress shirt collection


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

:dancingpenguin


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that shocked me, well played WWE.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Whoever said Big Daddy V was SO close.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

BIG E CHOCOLATE :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big E: It was ME! 

JR: Son of a bitch....


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Kaitlin scored big on this ish 

mmmmmmm Big E the realest!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooo so it is big e langston

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

You what they say once you black... You know the rest. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's the roided up Kendrick Lamar about to raise the roof up in Kaitlyn! WOOP WOOP! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big E got blown out for certain when he touched AJ's boobie.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

She wants the E


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*fpalm Oh for fucks sake.

I start going back and forth between E3 and RAW, and THIS is the first thing I see?*


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a trap!


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Cant.Stop.Cringing.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Asenath said:


> They've faced each other in '09 as singles and in '08 with Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs, respectively, as their tag team partners.


mama, you sure know a lot about all these indies guys do you?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwwwww he put on clothes for her. How sweet~


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

lol......well that escalated quickly


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols! interesting development


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THE LANDSCAPE OF THE WWE HAS BEEN DRASTICALLY CHANGED!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I fucking called it. I knew it was going to be Big E.

*Pats self on the back*


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Just skip to the live sex celebration already


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat interracial relationship.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaitlyn has bad acting...


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Borrowed that $600 shirt from The Rock lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

THATS MY *****! GO GET HER BROTHER!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"OH I'M THE SECRET ADMIRER NOW!"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

oh i get it. kaitlyns hair foreshadowed interacial angle tbh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those Trousers :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaitlyn bout to get some BBC. I hope she's not racist.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BIG E = SEXUAL CHOCOLATE 2013


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmfaoooooooo big e on the mic..
hes so jokes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate!!! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

1999 want its shirt back Langston!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston = The New Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kaitlyn should be glad. Big E had an ass and he probably has a dick the size of Virgil's.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I dunno...I didn't think that match was as great as you guys did. I mean technically it was fine and proficient, I won't knock it for that. Maybe it was because of the crowd because there were large spots in that match that they were just completely dead. 

I guess its just because I feel like I don't have a reason to care about what's going on with this company anymore. There are basically zero characters I'm invested or interested in. No one seems to be involved in anything engaging. Its like "well Bryan is really over right now, so let's put him into another tag team." The Shield, good as they are in ring, have no direction anymore. No justice or anything, they're starting to become the nWo 2013 where most of their matches end with others interfering (though we aren't at that point yet). They aren't doing anything at all, they just sort of exist. 

Its alright seeing good matches on Raw, but I'm probably in the minority of people who would prefer to leave that for the PPV and have them devote time instead to building angles and feuds. This is the first full Raw I've watched in months and I can't even say its bad, its just there. Why should I care about anyone? The only ones I do care about are Vince and Hunter and that's because they've been established for about 15 years now. The other guys...why should I care about what happens to a guy like Orton, or Bryan, or the Shield? They haven't given me a reason to. Therefore, I don't care about the matches. Athletically, its sound, but this is wrestling. There's a story component to what happens, and that's been almost non-existent. If you give people a story, the match could be Hogan/Andre in the ring and people would go crazy (as they did). If you give them wrestling, then...well, you get a crowd like this.

Just...do something with these guys. If people like Bryan, make him chase the title against Cena. There's a story. Don't put him in a tag team again. DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Big E about to lay the Big D on Kaitlyn. :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes chocolate rainnnnnnnn


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Once you go black, you end up with bad credit.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Big E will make a fantastic face in my opinion. His twitter posts are fucking hilarios


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kaitlin gonna take 9inch of black dick


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WHINY CUNT said:


> looks like Big E inherited Rocky's 1999 dress shirt collection


:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawd. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rvp20 said:


> Big black man give him a sexual chocalte gimmick


:vince5


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I seriously cannot stop laughing. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> BIG E!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

AJ for the run in.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ is about to beat the living shit out of Big E


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just like a ***** to chase after that white hoe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kaitlyn's face :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Kaitlyn's gonna be a bitch leading to a Big E face turn?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Big E with his generic white man voice :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Such. Fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Is he good at acting nervous or is he legit stumbling over his words?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Big E getting them lessons from Sexual Chocolate Mark "The Ratings" Henry!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lawd make it stahp


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww..
How sweet. They can exchange bra's for valentine's day gifts..


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Toe curlingly cringey.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao I'M IN FUCKING TEARS.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuck am i watching


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Rvp20 said:


> Kaitlin gonna take 9inch of black dick


Child's play, Natalya is taking Khali's trunk


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:bosh4


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and it wasn't Hand Henry...disappointed.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BIG E


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

If the crowd started a "Sexual Chocolate" chant, I'd just :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I KNEW IT HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope this is a shoot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What the fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I knew it!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This has AJ written all over it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I got swerved.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Ever since I first laid eyes on you..."

I just can't with this. This, this awkward. WHAT?? 

Fucking AJ trolling.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's all a ploy to get in her head to help AJ get the title.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AJ :troll


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao Awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooooooohhhh daaaaamn...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

FUCK WJHY COULDNT HE ACTUALLY BE IN LOVE WITH HER FUCK


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AND I THREW IT ON THE GROUND!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a feeling..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH WOW! :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Big e Trolling


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Pojko said:


> Is he good at acting nervous or is he legit stumbling over his words?


Yes.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha dat swerve!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

fucksake, now kaitlyns ruined

SWERVE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> Kaitlyn has bad acting...


And Big E Langston is deserving of a Golden Globe as well.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck.... this didnt end with Big E smanging kaitlin all over the world....


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

AJ! :mark: Aww yisss


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ was trolling. Nice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

AJ WITH THAT HEEL WORK.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aj.....you bish!!! Lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

SWERVE!!!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Man on woman violence.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:russo

Had you guys going there now


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Boo-urns


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:russo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cussin:


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't blame Big E for wanting to get a piece of that, Kaitlyn's looking hot tonight.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Should of known....


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, this was fucking pointless then....


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

DAT SWERVE :russo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao that was kinda funny......not


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAT AJ!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh AJ you cheeky little shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SWERVE. :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

La di fucking da.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> And Big E Langston is deserving of a Golden Globe as well.


He had a chance to grab two of them.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SMH MAN I AM DISAPPOINTED


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DOUBLE LMAO!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought Big E was going to bring the Big D. :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn, I really wanted Big E to smash dat :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ actually sounds like she's lost it


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I love you AJ!! <3


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Not gonna lie, WWE actually swerved me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't think you want to see the ensuing angle where Kaitlyn figures out a dinner bill in her head and Sheamus in a rage Brogue Kicks her because she knows math.


I'm late, but this was a spectacular post.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

aj dat troll :troll


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

MutableEarth said:


> Borrowed that $600 shirt from The Rock lol


:clap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Of course...


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dem mic skillz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ on her knees :mark:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:russo :russo :russo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> He had a chance to grab two of them.


I see what ya did there


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This after school special bullshit. :lmao
Didn't AJ abandon Kaitlyn?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn's faces right now. :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Now kith :yum:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

So this is like the Ryback-Cena feud? AJ Lee mad at Kaitlyn for not helping her?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh my God, WTF is this.

"Broken like Glass"

Emo ass bitch, anyways maybe we get an AJ/Kaitlyn title feud now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Big E turned that down for a joke? He should've hit it first before quitting it at least.

I do like how they're playing off AJ and Kaitlyn as having been friends during all that time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Good sweet Christ, and I was complaining about Stephanie's acting. AJ is way worse.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank god. Everything went better than expected~!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE with that Russo swerve :russo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. My. Fucking. God.

:lmao what is this


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

:Russo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

another mickie-trish storyline


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao this whole shit


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kaitlyn's fake crying is fucking embarrassing


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ Kaitlyn fake crying.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why hasn't Kaitlyn ended aj?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

ugly cryer


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WTF WHY IS KAIT FAKE CRYING ITS SO AWKWARD


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Robert De Niro's crying in Goodfellas was more convincing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This after school special bullshit. :lmao
> Didn't AJ abandon Kaitlyn?


She's crying though :lmao


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

WHOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kaitlyn is about 4 times the size of her. Slap her around.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

le sighhhh.....i'm out, let me know when they make out atleast


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Always a Divas match or segment before the main event. Need to kill time somehow unk2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

John Cena used u, AJ? Hmmm Yeah. We can believe that.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Kaityln acting tho


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, she's right. Nobody cares about Katilyn or any diva besides AJ lel


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Kaitlyn getting them crying lessons from Stephanie


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn's crying is worse than Stephanies'.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

AJ just stick your face between her tits...what the hell get on with it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha cry bitch. AJ is way cooler then you


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is good, ngl. :mark: Although the "you're just trash" comment was originally from Dolph.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't stop laughing at this whole segment :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

No lie, i'd watch a Big E/Kaitlyn porno.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ on fire right now. :clap


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

This segment...it's just so...awful!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao

AJ is killing it on the mic


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:russo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ooooh low blow, they're in Virginia.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

DAT ACTING puts Stephanie to shame.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm actually seriosuly entertained!


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn should just give her that stomachbuster move


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What's the crowd chanting?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You remember the days when if divas had problems they would beat the shit out of each other in over the top ways?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

AJ cuts better promos than Ziggler.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Of course Virginia boos when AJ shit talks trailer parks :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Beat her ass Kaitlyn!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

OH SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, if this gets the title on AJ, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fake crying, AJ wackiness and this is suppose to be the end to this admirer shit?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it she almost showed some ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CATFIGHT :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

was praying her skirt came up a bit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow.
Everything you ever wanted huh AJ? Does that include a cure for HEP-C that dolph had in his briefcase?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dammit cameraman, get behind her!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'll be damned. The girls at least got the crowd invested in their segment.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

people wanted a divas storyline and when they got one they are bitching and hating on it


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Kaitlyn getting them crying lessons from Stephanie! And oh snap trailer park


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kaitlyn really fucked up her face.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Isn't AJ from New Jersey? Just wanted to throw that out there. :side:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> Big E turned that down for a joke? He should've hit it first before quitting it at least.
> 
> I do like how they're playing off AJ and Kaitlyn as having been friends during all that time.


If only this were the Attitude Era!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Who saw THAT coming? Oh wait, everyone.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

AJ can cut a pretty decent heel promo.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> FUCK WJHY COULDNT HE ACTUALLY BE IN LOVE WITH HER FUCK


BECAUSE THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUCKING STUPID!!!


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ, so hot right now. AJ


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!! :mark: :mark: :mark: What a great segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat weave was flying all over the place.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That's what she does!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck the Divas division


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

To be fair, aside of all the fuckery, that was probably one of AJ's finer moments and the segment was not nearly as much of a trainwreck as it should of been...I was entertained.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

holy shit....first good diva promo in fucking years...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone get a gif!!!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awkward and boring segment, but BIG E did well. Funny xD


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> AJ cuts better promos than Ziggler.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just break her neck already Kaitlyn...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd love to know if somewhere, somehow, there's television of lower quality than this.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please tell me somebody got a shot up Kaitlyn's dress!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Announcers using serious voices for this segment? Really?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ Kaitlyn sucks at fake crying.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ is better than Dolph on the mic lol. 

and she doesn't have to complain every chance she gets for more undeserved mic time..


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

And just like that AJ became my favorite character...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what happened kaitlyn was kind of hot now she looks like a ******


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the most theyve done with divas in the longest time. Im grateful. this was a nice change honestly, not even hating this


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

$osa said:


> No lie, i'd watch a Big E/Kaitlyn porno.


It's out there...Lexingston Steele and Taylor Rain.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So is Kaitlyn gonna apologize to Natalya now?


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol at everyone who said they called it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Again, 


ACTING~!!!!!!.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

unkunkunk AJ DROPPING PIPEBOMBS unkunkunk


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao at dat crying attempt from Kaitlin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd love to know if somewhere, somehow, there's television of lower quality than this.


Watch the E Network


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Smarky Smark said:


> AJ can cut a pretty decent heel promo.


If only the promo wasn't so one sided with Kate's horrible faces and bad acting. :lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So... AJ set Kaitlyn up for weeks.. even months.. just to embarrass her? Come on WWE.... Surely this wasn't the original plan.

AJ calling Kaitlyn trash when AJ has been with like 5 different guys already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was actually very entertaining.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Whoever in the audience.. Really?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

AJ with dat mic work.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Dat weave was flying all over the place.


:lmao


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

fuckin lucky bastards at ringside just got some view


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ is actually pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God, the EATER OF WORLDS. We need that after this fuckery.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family again! WOOO!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Attn WWE: Dynasty did it better thanks!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

New Bray Wyatt vignette? Nice.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that would have been worse. Could have been Hornswoggle or Great Kahli.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno. A proper, ongoing Divas storyline, a face beatdown that felt earned... it was an objectively good segment, guys.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The commentators just don't know what to do :lmao

And they straight another Bray Wyatt vignette :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd love to know if somewhere, somehow, there's television of lower quality than this.


TNA.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Bray Wyatt promos in one episode! Do the dance of joy!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What's this? An actual storyline between two divas? Holy shit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this dude is like jake the snake cutting promos, wow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Good sweet Christ, and I was complaining about Stephanie's acting. AJ is way worse.


I thought AJ was pretty good. Kaitlyn though?

ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS CRY. :evra


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

They actually did something remotely clever for the diva's division. And Kaitlyn crying made me cringe but at least she stood up for herself. 

Cena vs Wyatt please.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

wyatt is here to make us forget that awful segment


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bray Wyatt = Galactus "Eater of Worlds"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE is doing a Wrong Turn remake with this promo.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

lol The announcers are using "The Owen Hart" voice? Really? fpalm


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

With Punk out Aj is the best talking heel right now, that is my girl :mark:

Also new Bray promo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seems Kaitlyn needs a sympathetic cock..tm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"We're coming." :mark


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That Wyatt promo was the best one yet.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Best heel promo I've seen in a very long time.

Not a damned thing wrong with that entire segment(AJ).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> TNA.


Nah, they don't do shit that badly


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't like the last promos of Aj (for example the "_homeless_" one) but this one was really good.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy shit that one was really serious!

Does anyone think Kaitlyn will join the Wyatt Family since AJ called her trailer trash? I'd actually watch that if it meant a feud versus Ziggler's stable.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'd love to know if somewhere, somehow, there's television of lower quality than this.


Yeah, it's called Impact Wrestling


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> TNA.


Don't even.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Real life AJ Lee types are the types you have to just legit kill and bury their body in a cornfield cause they'll keep coming back no matter how much you beat their ass.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> I dunno. A proper, ongoing Divas storyline, a face beatdown that felt earned... it was an objectively good segment, guys.


I concur.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dubbed thee "The Manti Te'o" Storyline...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ donned it on the mic. Hopefully they get more than three minutes this Sunday.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Nah, they don't do shit that badly


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

@Matt_Striker_: Download the WCW app- it's really awesome for the first few years and then it crashes :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big E was hilarious.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Impact Wrestling >>>>


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So assuming Aj wins on Sunday, then hopefully they can have an actual storyline for the Divas title consistently


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Real life AJ Lee types are the types you have to just legit kill and bury their body in a cornfield cause they'll keep coming back no matter how much you beat their ass.


Katelyn to give AJ to He Who Walks Among the Rows



Amber B said:


>


What the Fuck is that thing?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> what happened kaitlyn was kind of hot now she looks like a ******


Bad makeup, very very bad makeup


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn failed at acting fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Real life AJ Lee types are the types you have to just legit kill and bury their body in a cornfield cause they'll keep coming back no matter how much you beat their ass.


What if I'm with one? What a brother suppose to do?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Con27 said:


> Big E was hilarious.


He was going for some straight 90's, slow jam, sexy vibez :mark: 
so great


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Bad makeup, very very bad makeup


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here comes the Sandow segment :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If I had to look on the bright side of that segment, at least it's a sign of an AJ/Kaitlyn match with AJ winning the title.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dunmer said:


>


Still not as bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who needs to be smart? I can beat things up! 

Again, great message for children.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fandango said:


> Yeah, it's called Impact Wrestling


I stand corrected. You're right. I watched the first Impact of 2013 and vowed NEVER to watch it again.

Oh, gotta shut up now. It's the best performer on the roster.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I dunno. A proper, ongoing Divas storyline, a face beatdown that felt earned... it was an objectively good segment, guys.


Beyond the horrid acting there was a nice premise there, but in the end if it was supposed to make me want to see AJ vs. Kaitlyn, it failed.


Speaking of faces getting proper retribution......


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There goes that Big E face turn idea.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sandow looks like a world champion in that suit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Kaitlyn failed at acting fpalm


AJ vs Paige next year should be great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brown Hippy said:


> Impact Wrestling >>>>


So? Its not Thursday.. you clearly got your days mixed up, you better fix your clocks or something.


----------



## RustledJimmys (Feb 25, 2013)

AntiDiva ‏@RealPaigeWWE 1h
Goosebumps everytime I see the #WyattFamily vignette. Amazing. #RAW #WWE

paige knows whats up


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Now they have fuckin matches presented by Hardees?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously, Sheamus is cool for kicking over a smart guy's computer? 

Oh my God. This match is sponsored by a Hardee's cheeseburger? I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck, since when do they announce sponsors during ring introductions?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

See, this is all I'm asking for. I actually care somewhat about what's happening. That 5 minutes of character development they did for Kaitlyn is the best thing they've done on this show. Was it so hard? Make the audience empathize with the hero/heroine. And when it built up with AJ's tirade, Kaitlyn got a great pop when she attacked her.

Contrast this with the previous match. Why are Bryan and Rollins fighting? Because the app said so. What do we know about Bryan? He thinks everyone looks down on him and acts like an unlikable jerk...and he's looks like a goat. Rollins? He's part of a justice group that cheats to win and never talks about justice anymore.

So...where's the part where I'm supposed to care?

This made you care. Some girl has been lead on for weeks and is humiliated by someone who was once her friend and then degraded in public for revenge. Its happened to so many people that its easy to sympathize. 

GIVE PEOPLE SOMETHING TO DO.

Same goes for Orton, Kane, Miz, Barrett, Cesaro, etc, just so people don't think I'm singling anyone out. The undercard is full of people with nothing going on.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WTF? Promotions in entrances now?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I dunno. A proper, ongoing Divas storyline, a face beatdown that felt earned... it was an objectively good segment, guys.


Real talk.

That might have been my favorite diva segment since the "Piggy James" party. Still, Langston was just piss awful on the mic.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damien Sandow to bring some class to the ring after all of that trash.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This match is sponsored by a hamburger.. 

MURICA. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Matches now have sponsors?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Hardee's logo covering the WWE logo haha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

really they even add that to the announcements??


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Holy fuck, the Hardees burger has been mentioned more than the WWE App, how much money did they get paid for that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What did Justin Roberts say about burgers during the Sandow entrance?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin Roberts :lmao

Even the announcers are advertising.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

SANDOW = RATINGS


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow! :clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Damien Sandow is brought to me by Hardees?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> What if I'm with one? What a brother suppose to do?


Better hope that vagina is wetter than the seven seas. Or else you'll have to kill her too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

AJ legit cuts better promos than Ziggler. :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think there are any Hardee's restaurants within 100 miles of me...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

<----I see I'm carrying Scott Steiner's bags.. Well that would explain the Biogenesis logo's and sharp pointy things sticking out of all of them..


Did this match get sponsored by a Hardy's burger? FML.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow.... Sandow introduced with a fat greasy hamburger? New low for WWE....


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> So? Its not Thursday.. you clearly got your days mixed up, you better fix your clocks or something.


They were talking bad about TNA earlier in here fam :batista3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This match is brought to you by Hardees new bacon cheeseburger. Are you kidding me? So fucking stupid.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

lol oh snap sony droppin a bombs on microsft lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This crowd is fucking garbage...

Chanting WHAT?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES LETS PUT THE SMART GENIUS WHITE GUY WITH THE DANCING DUMB CRAZY CRACKED OUT *****.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish more matches were presented by products. Maybe Divas matches presented by Summer's Eve.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slider575 said:


> With Punk out Aj is the best talking heel right now, that is my girl :mark:
> 
> Also new Bray promo











Huh?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

My girl AJ snatching weaves and maximizing dem minutes. I am not mad at her at all. Get dat recognition (and superstar dick), gurl.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

and meat in no bite apparently


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit. R-Truth is still alive?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

King don't eat that please fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy tit bats! It's K-Kwik!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Whenever I hear Sandow say 'Silence!' I picture this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, that's just what King needs. A bacon burger. Heart Attack # 2 on the way. fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

King is always eating greasy ass fast food on the show, is he trying to have another heart attack?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Come now Sandow, as much as we hate it, Sheamus has beaten you on a near weekly basis.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sure King..have a death burger..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

You can't be eating that shit, Jerry.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

R-Truth looks ready to join The Shield with that jacket


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WHAT'S UP?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those idiots put a big burger in front of the heart attack guy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't eat it King, it's a heart-attack waiting to happen ... again. :troll


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Next time I plan on eating Hardee's I'm going to remember they made me sit through this segment and find somewhere else to eat.

King contemplating giving himself another heart attack I see.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler clearly cares about his cardiac health...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

King doesn't see a cheeseburger, he sees an 18 year old who has just had a drink too many.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

R-Truth needs to go back to a heel conspiracy theorist heel again. That was entertaining as hell.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap, Sony burying Xbox right now worse than HHH buried Orton. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Damien Sandow is brought to me by Hardees?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Daiko said:


> King doesn't see a cheeseburger, he sees an 18 year old who has just had a drink too many.


:clap oh fuck my sides


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

best talking heel is already wyatt, that's a future hall of famer


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> TNA.


Speaks a lot about WWE that TNA would do some low brow shit with Claire Lynch and the WWE would go out of their way to copy it.

And no, TNA isn't lower quality than that. I speak from experience.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That awkward moment you realize AJ might to be the best heel on the microphone barring Punk


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> With Punk out Aj is the best talking heel right now, that is my girl :mark:
> 
> Also new Bray promo


What about The Shield?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> YES LETS PUT THE SMART GENIUS WHITE GUY WITH THE DANCING DUMB CRAZY CRACKED OUT *****.


If this was any other time on the USA Network they'd have a buddy cop/lawyer show.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Daiko said:


> King doesn't see a cheeseburger, he sees an 18 year old who has just had a drink too many.


:vince2


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

WWE is just looking pathetic with this promotion :side:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Gamblor said:


> Holy crap, Sony burying Xbox right now worse than HHH buried Orton. :lmao


What happened?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gamblor said:


> Holy crap, Sony burying Xbox right now worse than HHH buried Orton. :lmao


XBox buried there own ass long before now


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Emerald Flow said:


> Don't eat it King, it's a heart-attack waiting to happen ... again. :troll


I see what you did there :troll


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> YES LETS PUT THE SMART GENIUS WHITE GUY WITH THE DANCING DUMB CRAZY CRACKED OUT *****.


:vince Glad you see if my way


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Whenever I hear Sandow say 'Silence!' I picture this


Me too, I love Jeff Dunham.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LIPITOR ON A POLE MATCH for Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Vince WANTS Lawler to eat that burger.

:vince5


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> With Punk out Aj is the best talking heel right now, that is my girl :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Better hope that vagina is wetter than the seven seas. Or else you'll have to kill her too.


:kobe8 I guess i'm good lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Never been to Hardy's (Not up here in the Boston area or anywhere I've travelled)... But if I were to bet they will come up with a burger that incorporates bacon, cheese, Red Bull, and Ketel One Vodka.

Probably be called the 1am Club burger.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember when R-Truth wore a Confederate uniform in Virginia?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> Don't eat it King, it's a heart-attack waiting to happen ... again. :troll


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmfao at how they mentioned simon getting egged :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> best talking heel is already wyatt, that's a future hall of famer


Let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet :cool2


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

USED GAMES AND NO DRM ON PS4!!! 

Just thought i'd update you all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


She outclasses a lot on the mic right now, lets not act like it's not true.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"Sandow should have been too smart to let Sheamus fall for it" :lawler


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did R-Truth just sandbag Sandow?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

At least he has a new finisher now


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hardees Cheeseburger = Ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow won a match. I CAN HARDLY FUCKING BELIEVE THIS.

And of course he's getting humiliated right after.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Maybe Vince WANTS Lawler to eat that burger.
> 
> :vince5


As long as it gets the WWE more sponsors! Business first! :vince3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sandow actually won a match! YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jobbers like Sandow gotta win sometimes I guess! :jay2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Too many limes!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought Sandow was getting an actual PPV match. Instead he just gets a pre show match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> YES LETS PUT THE SMART GENIUS WHITE GUY WITH THE DANCING DUMB CRAZY CRACKED OUT *****.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Hot damn, I can't rep this man again right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Daymo :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fuck off Sheamus!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why the fuck is R-Truth such a fail now. He was fucking great as a heel, they have completely missed out something great with him.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stop calling him Dame-o!!!!


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Too many limes...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> That awkward moment you realize AJ might to be the best heel on the microphone barring Punk


Besides The Shield and Heyman, and JBL if you count his commentary.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"It's a shame of man lobster head, TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!"


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I can dig that finisher, I also liked his previous one.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

All this facial hair and Belligerent Sexual Tension is doing ~things to me.

_THINGS_.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate that he calls him "Dame-O"

I hope Chicago boos the shit out of Sheamus. I really, really hope so.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off 'Sheam-o'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. Sandow is actually allowed to win matches? Nice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why is Sheamus chasing Sandow? He beats him every week.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cole fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sandow actually won! D:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The mic should have a restraining order against Sheamus of at least 100 feet.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

god, i hate that they're calling it "Payback Kick-off" 

what happened to there just being the first match on the card? Why are they now not even good enough to be part of the show... like they have SO many storylines going for this PPV.. fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

PAYBACK KICK OFF, WHO CAME UP WITH THAT NAME? :vince


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Steph! Damn I need to start watching Raw again if she's gonna be on regularly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie is such a MILF :mark: SO FUCKING HOT!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Dame-O? How Lame-O!

*drum roll*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steph lookin' all good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why not tell the same person to find both people?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph is looking for VInce...cue the porn music


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Personal and Urgent :HHH2


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh snap, something is about to happen :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Steph schemin'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> Not sure if you don't know but they have 2 positions
> 
> Vince is the CEO
> Hhh is the COO
> ...


In the Summer of 2011, Vince was removed from his position (in storyline) and Triple H was put in charge. Within a few months, they just acted like Vince was still in charge and pretty much ignored that this ever happened.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, Cole fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it me or was Stephanie kind of corpsing as the video faded to black?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

She texting that boy Kevin Nash.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is she supposed to be angry? She almost couldn't contain that smile. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't want Punk back yet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No more Paul Hunter and Vince stuff tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stephanie says Thank you. 

No Steph-Thank You.. Now take off that blazer....


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh good ol Sheam-o and Dame-o messing around like brothers.

What a buncha silly fellas!!!

fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cyon said:


> Is it me or was Stephanie kind of corpsing as the video faded to black?


Send for the man


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Steph got that "Imma be a bitch soon" look. :agree:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Enough of the McCamera Hogs.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmm.....Does Steph actually want Trips and Vince to fight it out? She can come out of it as the reasonable one and take over WWE herself...divide and conquer hehehe


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Steph is looking for VInce...cue the porn music


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Shows about to end soon, we'll have to wait till next week to find out what happens with steph and the fam


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd has been dead 90% of the night but decides to cheer for Sheamus fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What is supposed to be the main event? We haven't seen Ryback or Cena and the HHH/Vince angle seems to be unfinished business.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

START AND END THE SHOW WITH THE MCMAHONS!?!?!?

Just need gas to be $1.87 again, and I'll be convinced I somehow time traveled


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Personal? Office? Meet me?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> In the Summer of 2011, Vince was removed from his position (in storyline) and Triple H was put in charge. Within a few months, they just acted like Vince was still in charge and pretty much ignored that this ever happened.


They didn't remove Vince as the owner of the company. They just said HHH was running the day to day operations.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Enough of the McCamera Hogs.


rather see them then most of the roster


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Is it me or was Stephanie kind of *corpsing* as the video faded to black?


SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

NoyK said:


> Why not tell the same person to find both people?


Because she's setting them up to face each other under false pretenses fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> START AND END THE SHOW WITH THE MCMAHONS!?!?!?
> 
> Just need gas to be $1.87 again, and I'll be convinced I somehow time traveled


:lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Time to go on the WWE App to see the closure of the McMahon family drama. Hooray...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol at Steph's look.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> What is supposed to be the main event? We haven't seen Ryback or Cena and the HHH/Vince angle seems to be unfinished business.


Cena needs that last seg or he'll be outviewed by DB.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This last segment should be "good."


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright this McMahon Family stuff is beyond old now it isn't 2000 anymore.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> In the Summer of 2011, Vince was removed from his position (in storyline) and Triple H was put in charge. Within a few months, they just acted like Vince was still in charge and pretty much ignored that this ever happened.


WWE is like a bad horror movie franchise... It completely forgets what happened 2 years ago to make more money today.....

Hmmm. WWE Films... Direct to Torrent..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephs got a good face but today she has a manly ass body. Don't know if you guys saw it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This third part of the McMahon-Helmsley soap opera is brought to you by Carl's Jr...where only this type of white trash stuff would actually happen


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

Punk vs Jericho needs to be the main event at Payback


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because she's setting them up to face each other under false pretenses fpalm


And you're supposing that if the same person was to tell that to Vince and HHH, they'd both be in the same place?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So with Fandango out the IC match is exactly the same as the Preshow from the last PPV? And Wrestlemania?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


Just you wait.:cena5


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> rather see them then most of the roster


For the love of God man, why? Eventually these part timers are gonna die off...where will wrestling be on that day?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Stephs got a good face but today she has a manly ass body. Don't know if you guys saw it


Are you saying that because she was wearing a suit and we couldn't see anything else?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

El Barto said:


> They didn't remove Vince as the owner of the company. They just said HHH was running the day to day operations.


This


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Making all the 1999/burying jokes you want, I'm sure as shit not going to complain they're actually putting effort towards a storyline.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


What have you been watching? They've advertised him 3 or 4 times during the show


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

NoyK said:


> And you're supposing that if the same person was to tell that to Vince and HHH, they'd both be in the same place?


Did I ever say that it made sense? It's WWE logic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


Don't jinx it man


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Stephs got a good face but today she has a manly ass body. Don't know if you guys saw it


Yeah, that one photo of her in that bikini didn't look appealing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bye, bye Kofi.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


Cena's like herpes. He pops up eventually.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I really don't want Punk back yet.


Well, he's not coming back, so lucky for you.

He should've never left in the first place, though. This show is a fucking disaster without him to save it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"HOLLER IF YOU..." Aw Goddammit


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

holla if ya hear me


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Are you saying that because she was wearing a suit and we couldn't see anything else?


No. 

http://www.tmz.com/2013/05/01/stephanie-mcmahon-mom-mother-muscles-photo-pics/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback should be WWE Champ. Cena didn't get to his feet. Fuckery I say.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ROIDS RULEEEEEEE! :ryback


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

virus21 said:


> XBox buried there own ass long before now


That's true. Sony's throwing more dirt on the filled grave though, lol.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Good lord stop with the Ryback promos. We get it, he put a bunch of bitches through tables.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DatKidMog said:


> What have you been watching? They've advertised him 3 or 4 times during the show


I don't really pay that much attention to the commentaries anymore.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Yeah, that one photo of her in that bikini didn't look appealing.


Ya know what though, I still would.

Hell I want Michelle Obama for some reason, neither her or Steph are really all that - but I still want to. :


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Cena on Raw tonight?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*RYBACK RUUUULLLLLEEEESSS!!!!*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow I completely forgot about this segment.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

A Wild DiBiase Appears!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Curtis Axel is a lumberjack? Do what? 

REGAL SIGHTING


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jobbers getting some precious TV time!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena always gonna lay down for Triple H. :vince2 :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...that roster...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

A lot of these guys are getting the fresh TV time before it's gone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

El Barto said:


> They didn't remove Vince as the owner of the company. They just said HHH was running the day to day operations.


Like overruling a non appointed GM that makes GM moves time to time


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DID I JUST SEE ONE OF THE HIGHLANDERS!?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Sin Cara! Thought he was out on injury.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fandango said:


> At least he has a new finisher now


What was it? Was too busy reading the posts in this thread.

See, sometimes it's a bitch being on here + watching the show. :lol 'Cause sometimes I'll miss important stuff while on here, I don't know how a lot of yall do it.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Did Heath get a buzz cut or was his hair just pulled back?


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

Lumberjack match = I forgot that guy was still on the roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield doesn't job to no lumberjack match :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did I just see Ted DiBiase?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol is that really the slogan theyre running with? 
"Payback is coming..." 

creative...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I feel like I haven't seen a couple of those guys in years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RAW must be doing serious overtime tonight.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is going to be one of the quickest lumber jack match ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the lumberjacks surround the ring, Ryback and Cena get in each other's faces, the lumberjacks get in the ring and Cena and Ryback and the lumberjacks brawl with each other and we're all supposed to be amazed that things got OUT-OF-CONTROL!!!!!.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope the crowd starts chanting "WE WANT STEINER" when Ryback comes out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who's tired of the Ryback promos?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be suprised if one of Triple H or Vince is laid out in the office without the other in the room yet. DAT WHO DUN IT ANGLE!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Gotta love how Sheamus, Sandow and Truth are just walking out casually like there wasn't just a match or a feud going on.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Commercial with 4 minutes left in the show


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Is RAW going to have enough time to fit this and a McMahon segment in less than ten minutes?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Holy shit, Sin Cara! Thought he was out on injury.


He had a match tonight :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Did Heath get a buzz cut or was his hair just pulled back?


hairs just tied back


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Takertheman said:


> A lot of these guys are getting the fresh TV time before it's gone.


Pre-future endeavored


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

NoyK said:


> DID I JUST SEE ONE OF THE HIGHLANDERS!?


There can be only one :skip


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So a smiling Sandow and Sheamus are in the same place after an ass kicking?

WWE logic.:vince5


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> Holy shit, Sin Cara! Thought he was out on injury.


He just wrestled tonight. :kobe


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

A wild Dibiase appeared!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> This is going to be one of the quickest lumber jack match ever.


The lumber jack match is this Sunday. 

I can understand why you would be confused though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Biggy swapping to his horrible attire


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

the fox said:


> people wanted a divas storyline and when they got one they are bitching and hating on it


Exactly. That segment was very effective and they all played their parts right. Got the crowd going and built a very sympathetic babyface in Kaitlyn and a truly despicable heel in AJ.

I wish I could cuddle with Kaitlyn and gently kiss her thighs until she goes to sleep.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> So a smiling Sandow and Sheamus are in the same place after an ass kicking?
> 
> WWE logic.:vince5


Shhhh :vince3


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback is unstoppable unless it's a PPV match. He is 0 for his last 7 there.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> He had a match tonight :lol


Haha well I didn't tune in until the Kaitlyn thing. Nice to seem him back though, hope he gets his shit together.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That roster is something you'd need for Rick Ross attending an all you can eat buffet with THESE NI*GAZ WONT HOLD ME BACK playing in the background, not for a fruity pebble and a robot cyborg confrontation.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Long Con said:


> Exactly. That segment was very effective and they all played their parts right. Got the crowd going and built a very sympathetic babyface in Kaitlyn and a truly despicable heel in AJ.
> 
> I want to cuddle with Kaitlyn and gently kiss her thighs until she goes to sleep.


What a turn that post took.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How long is the overrun going to be? 30 minutes?!


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


Oh shit :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Deptford said:


> lol is that really the slogan theyre running with?
> "Payback is coming..."
> 
> creative...


You know WWE have always loved their puns. 

This Sunday, "Vengeance" is mine. 
At "Judgment Day", I'm judge, jury, and executioner. 
This Sunday, their will be "No Way Out". 
This Sunday, I walk into "Hell". 
Who will be the sole "survivor"?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

My prediction for the next minute:

everyone gets into a fight


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Sleepless in Virginia. Starring Triple H and Vince McMahon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

All up in his stuff.

*Steph is MAD!*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Steph sounding like James Brown.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"HEEEEY!" :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ARGH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

McMahon Family Drama = WHY ARE WE STILL DOING THIS?!?! 

And Stephanie's acting is still hilariously bad.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

scared me when she yelled yikes


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Because im me :vince2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

awkward yelling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie..should never do that again.
Ever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4 minutes till 11..
Commercials..
Lumberjacks stroll lazily to the ring..
Commercials!!
:cole1:flair2miz:austin2:ziggler1:Bischoffunk3:joe:HHH:damn


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Steph Layin down da law.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Steph. FUCKING best.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, Steph! :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

STEPHANIE! :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jesus Stephanie HEEEEYYYYY :lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Half this show has been HHH masturbation. FUCK HIM. Goddamnit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww come on, there's always next week....or view youtube WWF stuff from 1999.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn hate to be one of her kids, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> A Wild DiBiase Appears!







A damn shame.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And welcome to the grave, Curtis Axel.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince...I want you to be my man..
what


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince slurping HHH on live TV


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

To be the man you gotta beat the man Vinnie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Because I'm me :vince3 :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thought Steph was the fairy from Legend of Zelda "HHHHHHEEEEYYYY!!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

vacuous said:


> Half this show has been HHH masturbation. FUCK HIM. Goddamnit.


So it really is 2003 again. 

At least it isn't Cena masturbation like usual


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> A damn shame.


 Don't remind me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

vince has buried axel :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it just me or has Vince shrunk alittle bit?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, now kiss


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon=BOSS BITCH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Vince burying Axel :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck you both.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...What the hell :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

reverse psychology


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

For fuck sake, are they 2 years old?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Just to show you I'm the bigger man..." I wouldn't think so...just ask your daughter :HHH2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh ho ho...you guys..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ almighty what am I watching? Are Vince & HHH trying to steal Team Hell No's bit?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh for the fucks sake, beat each other up and call it a day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is it just me or has Vince shrunk alittle bit?


Age does that


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Triple H: My dick is bigger

Vince: NO MINE IS

:HHH2 :vince5


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"I don't hug any men!" - Vince :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

These two :lmao

Stephanie subtly encouraging incest threesome.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vinny Mac never disappoints. :vince


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OVER HUGGING? REALLY?

WOW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

WTF is this shit, was is this a joke?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the hell are we watching


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has to be one of the worst endings of all time.... fpalm


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Please let this stop.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H looks so miserable. :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol holy shit. No way.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr Shelby is smiling somewhere


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This entire segment is just a concussion-induced fever dream of HHH's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

H.I.M. said:


> Holy shit, Sin Cara! Thought he was out on injury.


He is


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

and they pull this on us :fpalm


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

What a heartwarming family moment


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't tell if this is good or just terrible :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny stuff.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

...the hell am I watching?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Die in a fire all of you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that was fucking weird.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

There was so much beautiful tension at the start of the show, I didn't think the entire thing would be resolved by the end of the show like it's fucking Full House.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So :axel vs :HHH2 on Sunday or no?

I mean I know he's in the IC title hunt but still.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

why was that so entertaining


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Really?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to curb stomp whoever wrote this.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmao, so that just got buried


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lol Triple H wants to feel the daddy love from Vince.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

STEPHANIE IS THE FUCKING BOSS!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't give me that-Whatever.. 

OMG-THe number of times I've said that to my wife...:clap


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cyon said:


> These two :lmao
> 
> Stephanie subtly encouraging incest threesome.


Bet I know who's idea that was. :vince

Well that segment sure served a purpose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just watched that. :sad:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


>


:lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE has evolved into a sitcom


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It goes from bad to worse fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO this man


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, it's ridiculous now. McMahon family group hug. Stupid ending to what could have been a good feud. AGAIN.

Thanks Cena - "Payback's coming"


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DID I really watch HHH and Vince do a team Hell No remake?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess John Cena lays down for nobody, not even the COO himself, Triple H! :cena2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What is this nonsense? I want a match. You're not getting a match. Why? Okay you can have a match. Well I don't want a match... Group hug.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

2 hour overrun or a 30 second match?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

GOD said:


> vince has buried axel :lol


"Vince McMahon didn't bury Curtis Axel. Curtis Axel buried Curtis Axel." :vince3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

talk about a dead crowd. i just tuned in for the last 10 minutes. looks like the conclusion of an awful show?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Group hug is the theme tonight. Let hug it out!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

damnit only Bryan can hug other men and still be GOAT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where's the guy who said cena would be heavily boo'd? You were wrong. Virginia sucks


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Here comes the cancer.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Don't give me that-Whatever..
> 
> OMG-THe number of times I've said that to my wife...:clap


Those are the words of a man who is sleeping in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So that was nothing? The fuck?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy crap JTG still exists?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's over Xbox 1 = $500 PS4 = $400


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Here comes the champ! :cena5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Soccer moms keep your beige panties on, it's only Cena.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Not a single boo in the crowd. Glad you didn't give us any surprises Virginia.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 Scott Steiner comments.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The worst WWE Title feud I can recall is here to bore you.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Holla if you hear me!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

STEINERBACK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Cena just try to Spin the Belt that's not spinning anymore? 
:no:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

That segment between HHH and Vince seemed to end a little TOO well so I'm thinking something has to happen next week


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Holla if ya hear me_


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn it all! I keep thinking Steiner is coming out. Fools me every single gotdamn time!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that McMahon family drama feud didn't last long, or end good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I swear I just heard a fan yell holla if you hear me...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What happened with the thing between McMahon and HHH? My tv recorded ended part way through it, and it came back on when HHH was saying "I don't want the match"

So literally in the time my TV went off, Vince went from "You can't fight Curtis" to "Fight Curtis" Wtf happened?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME :steiner2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

EVERY TIME I wait for the Holla if ya hear me......


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats the point of having a lumber jack match in the three stages of hell then?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So they just hugged and its all good now? The fuck?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holla if ya hear me! :steiner2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why is he in ring gear?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

everytime i hear the ambulance i think of scott steiner, then i am dissapointed its ryhack.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I heard "Holla if ya hear me" in my head with that ambulance siren _again_.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:steiner

NO SCOTT STEINER SMILEY?!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God cena and ryback blow so bad


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> It's over Xbox 1 = $500 PS4 = $400


Fuck that shit, I'm getting the PS4.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Swear, some of you are too grumpy or something. Mcmahon segment was fine, got a chuckle out of me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> STEINERBACK





Dunmer said:


> Holla if you hear me!





vacuous said:


> HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME





El Barto said:


> HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!





msi360-20 said:


> _Holla if ya hear me_





TripleG said:


> Goddamn it all! I keep thinking Steiner is coming out. Fools me every single gotdamn time!





Y2-Jerk said:


> I swear I just heard a fan yell holla if you hear me...


I JINXED IT, DIDN'T IT?! :vince5


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> He is


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*AMBULANCE NOISE*

FAAAAT ASSES!!s


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

What a wrestling company.

Feuds are resolved by hugging & Ryback's only vehicle is apparently an ambulance. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone think Ryback coming out in an ambulance and then the riff for his music hitting when he opens the door is badass?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> Steph sounding like James Brown.


:lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

why does rybacks music have crappy singing in it now?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just glad this dude didn't call him the beast incarnate like he did last time. fpalm I would've had to knock a bitch out.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

3MB! :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, I seriously forgot Cena and Ryback were even on the show.... and that's not a bad thing. Probably actually the least interested I've been all night is with Cena and Bore-back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Face to Face' is a big word John? What college did you go to?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought that seeing a Ryback/Cena segment would be a relief but after that....thing I guess it is.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jesus Christ stfu John


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Anyone think Ryback coming out in an ambulance and then the riff for his music hitting when he opens the door is badass?


Yes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Skip to the brawl already.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

God can't wait to get out of this dry fucking state


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> why does rybacks music have crappy singing in it now?


It's been like that since what, a month after he debuted?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "Face to Face' is a big word John? What college did you go to?


Uhh...

Wat


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

John shut the fuck up


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> why does rybacks music have crappy singing in it now?


Where have you been the last 6 months?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Fuck that shit, I'm getting the PS4.


Id get PS4 even if it were more expensive. I don't need some Orwellian piece of crap in my house. I actually want to play games


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryback looks more hung over and stoned each week.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steiner sucks bro.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

My favourite thing about these roster gatherings is how many of these dudes stand around looking like they're ready to kill themselves. Lawd this roster is depressing.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm surprised Raw is still going on despite the Sony press conference just ending with a bang


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So... are we having the Triple H vs Axel match?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

PS4 $400


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

smh. they can't even let Ryback stand in the same ring as Cena. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ryback acting as if he's badass (kayfabe-wise). He wouldn't do shit to this crowd. :lol

Although we all know what happened to Punk after he hit that fan in the crowd.. NOTHING. unk2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has sucked the entire night fpalm


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Steiner sucks bro.


Get out.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Xbox One is fucked


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd be scared to get in the ring win Cena too. Who wouldn't be?

You can't win, it's like that test that Captain Kirk rigged so he could win cause it was unwinnable in Star Trek. Yeah, Trekies unite!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd has sucked the entire night fpalm


Except for Bryan/Rollins the show's been a disaster so I can't blame them.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ryback going old school heat


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Id get PS4 even if it were more expensive. I don't need some Orwellian piece of crap in my house. I actually want to play games


i'm so reserving the PS4, at only $399, i'm sold


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena is so tough isn't he?:cena3


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

How is Ryback allowed to just ride around in an ambulance? That could be out saving lives, how is he supposed to have acquired it? Who the hell's driving it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"I got too good too fast." DA FUCK


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL, Ryback is fucking crap.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That one guy saying "wah wah wah" :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dude in the crowd saying "Wah Wah Wah" :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Get out.


Erm.. have you seen him the last 10-5 years?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Random guy in crowd goes "wah wah wah" :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Someone in the audience went "Blah! Blah! Blah!" during Ryback's promo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why doesn't Ryback get in the ring? fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Come on guys listen up, THE RYBACK IS TALKING. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Volunteer Rescue Squad"..

Does it blow anybody else's mind we have "Volunteers" as Rescue workers? I know the budget is tight with Obama giving out free cell phones and welfare for everyone-but we can't fork up a few bucks for some real EMS in each city/town/county etc?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Serious John Cena you shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Dude in the crowd saying "Wah Wah Wah" :lmao


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Again, die in a fire all of you.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh look, WWE making the heel look like a pussy. Nothing new here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Cena.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So many lovers' spats tonight. fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Typical angry cena promo #1000000.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

i fucking hate cena... so fucking much.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a pretty good segment.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ryback's no Genetic Jackhammer. :vince2


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:cena3 Change your diaper blow ur nose welocme to the wwe indeed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


>


That was my reaction after the first segment. 


Oh and Cena "I've never had a guardian angel watching my back", oh yeah. Just the whole front office, right?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Bitchin isn't PG13.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

uh yes they have... a bunch of champs have had people watch their backs


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck you Cena, you corny motherfucker.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Umm...John...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this is awful


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> i'm so reserving the PS4, at only $399, i'm sold


Same. PS4 FTW! :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Am I really watching this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to end this feud already.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

John Cena owning Ryback lolol!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sigh...I have no clue what this feud is about...even Cena is pointing out the holes. "HELL IN A CELL? I GAVE YOU MY SPOT!"

He's got a lot of valid points. Ryback is booked like a pussy, and now he's cutting a solid promo.

Whoa, did I just defend Cena?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Cena, shut the fuck up please. Please man. Only crap comes out of it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They just can't help but make CENA LOOK GOOD EVERY FUCKING TIME. fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh no. Cena dropping another one of his motivational speeches.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Welp. This predictably has sucked.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Conspiracy theories Cena?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> i'm so reserving the PS4, at only $399, i'm sold


Should I buy a new ps3 or wait for the ps4? Cause my ps3 is broke and it would be $90 to fix it.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I seriously hope that Ryback wins.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a terrible promo. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> "Volunteer Rescue Squad"..
> 
> Does it blow anybody else's mind we have "Volunteers" as Rescue workers? I know the budget is tight with Obama giving out free cell phones and welfare for everyone-but we can't fork up a few bucks for some real EMS in each city/town/county etc?


Don't you mean the budget is tight with teapublicans cutting community programs so big business can get tax cuts and subsidies? Talk about welfare . . .


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cena to Ryback


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CruelAngel77 said:


> Steiner sucks bro.


You see JAWN SHEENA, your a nobody white trash just like all the white trash here in Richmund Wereginiaa but come Payback, I will stick my shoe so far up your ass you'll floss with my shoe laces. Then take Nikki Bella to the moon so she can howl all night long while screaming BOOK SHAKA LAKA. BITCH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Am I really watching this?


I don't know about you, but I'm about to turn off the fucking TV.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RYBACK RULEZ


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cena's one of those people that will yell over you if you hurt his feelings. :lol


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

OH SHIT NO EARPIECE


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

couple of untalented, roid pumping, guido **** arguing...

fuck this shit...fuck sheena...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My spot, your spot, liver spot, Dog spot.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ryback takes your spot? That doesn't even make sense


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Not digging this at all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

After that Bryan/Rollins match I knew the final segment would be a overdone promo. There was no way they could follow that match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, John, I think you're stalling while you remember your lines.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this feud is awful.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

TED JR SIGHTING


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

IT DOSENT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK !!! :cena4


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

He took a his shirt off!!! Shit just got real!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> Should I buy a new ps3 or wait for the ps4? Cause my ps3 is broke and it would be $90 to fix it.


Id fix it and wait until PS4 gets a expansive library


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YEW KNOW WUT AH THANK

I love it when hoodrat Cena comes out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL the Lumberjacks hate Cena....like I do!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF am I watching?! fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> My spot, your spot, liver spot, Dog spot.


IT WOULD BE AN HONOR!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


:clap Repped


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OH NEVER SEEN THIS ENDING BEFORE


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

uh oh, the shirt's coming off. :cena2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BRAWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Don't you mean the budget is tight with teapublicans cutting community programs so big business can get tax cuts and subsidies? Talk about welfare . . .


Nope. Let's give everyone unemployment and welfare because they don't want to work and then have 2 kids they can't afford..


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Its a fucking Lumberjack match not a fucking gang bang!!!!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Give them lumberjacks a raise! :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock vs Cena brawl part 2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lame way to recreate brock/cena awesome fight


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dat JTG cameo appearance


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TNA like ending coming up.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

That didn't suck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh no. Chaos. This is so unexpected.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Regal :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that just made me want to rush out and buy Payback now doesn't it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao my fucking god


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor man's Cena/Lesnar brawl. 

Never thought I'd say this, much less for two PPV's in a row: Hope Cena wins.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO at DB trying his hardest to hold Cena back.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, Ryback just shit the bed with that promo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fffffffffff Regal sighting!!! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Boring as hell ending, looking forward to see the ratings tomorow


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Regal's face at the end was the best part of the whole show.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

REGAL SIGHTING :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Lumberjacks hate Cena... wouldn't be surprised if some of them actually posted on this forum secretly.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena and Lesnar's brawl was miles better.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*THE GREATEST AND MOST SHOCKING ENDING TO RAW EVER.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad Raw or final segment, only problem is that nobody really cares.

Once again, Daniel Bryan was the best part of the show.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Did I just see William Regal as one of the lumberjacks out there?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> LMAO at DB trying his hardest to hold Cena back.


DB was there? fpalm


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

So what about Ryback wearing an ear piece underneath that beanie??Lolol.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I couldn't tell if that promo was bad because it was Cena not letting Ryback do his thing or Ryback just not... doing his thing...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but Raw was not bad tonight. A dead crowd and the dumbass cheesy McMahon/Helmsley ending, but I found myself pleasantly surprised with most of the segments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If it wasn't for Punk returning at the PPV I would be screaming NO BUYS for Payback right now.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, Ryback just shit the bed with that promo.


I actually think he did well with that. The crowd was killing vibes though, the whole night


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. I'm sure everyone will buy Capitol Punishment.. err. Payback now...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Soooooo the only thing worth watching tonight was Rollins/Bryan and Kaitlyn's secret admirer? 4/10


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Regal's face :mark:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-monday-night-raw-6102013-results.html

Overall thoughts: The show had some decent to good wrestling but the non-wrestling stuff was pretty bad. Really you just need to see Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins and you can skip the rest. I had enough of the McMahon Family stuff in 2000 and could have done without reliving it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

THA_WRESTER said:


> So what about Ryback wearing an ear piece underneath that beanie??Lolol.


I'm pretty sure the sole reason he took the beanie off was to try and dissolve IWC theories :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Getting caught up on the last hour. Lmao @ Big E. Kaitlyn's eyes and lips look goofy when she's trying to cry.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Crowd was shit but it was a solid Raw tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And I thought I'd never want Cena to win a match...Ryback has proved me wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Soooooo the only thing worth watching tonight was Rollins/Bryan and Kaitlyn's secret admirer? 4/10


No, just Rollins/Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Bryan saved the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> My spot, your spot, liver spot, Dog spot.












Not my liver spot, not my dog spot. I mean MY SPOT!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is the PS4, HHH is the Xbone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Nope. Let's give everyone unemployment and welfare because they don't want to work and then have 2 kids they can't afford..


I don't know if you've noticed, but there's a recession on. And it would be a damn shame to have people starving in the streets in one of the wealthiest nations in the world.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That was a downright terrible ending to a mediocre show. What the hell was with the McMahon family shit? Hug it out? They been taking therapy from Dr. Shelby?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

At least the Shield took a legit loss.. Even though Rollins got a Diva's roll-up pin.

Book'em super strong-lose to a roll up.. WWE logic kids...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw was awful this week. It was really dull. It started off awkwardly, and then just continued in a lifeless tone throughout the entire show. 

The lone bright spot was the Daniel Bryan/Seth Rollins match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed Raw here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-monday-night-raw-6102013-results.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: The show had some decent to good wrestling but the non-wrestling stuff was pretty bad. Really you just need to see Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins and you can skip the rest. I had enough of the McMahon Family stuff in 2000 and could have done without reliving it.
> ...












:lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Crowd was shit but it was a solid Raw tonight.


Yes Raw was pretty good tonight, obviously had a few hiccups as always, but anyone who says it was shit is just being subjective. I guess I am too, but whatever. The crowd made it worse than it actually was.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Reasonable show. Nothing too bad apart from the weird McMahon family segments. AJ's promo was probably the best I've ever seen from a Diva and the Bryan/Rollins match was great, I also enjoyed the final segment a lot more than expected.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Boring as hell ending, looking forward to see the ratings tomorow


Ratings matter. 

Overall, good show. Daniel Bryan is the highlight of the show as usual. I give absolutely no fucks about the Vince/Stephanie/Trips storyline though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins/Bryan saved the show.


Didn't save the show. More like it was the Mt. Everest of the show while everything else was the Mariana Trench and the HHH/Steph/Vince garbage was the fourth level of hell.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lets hope they don't shit on this PPV. The John Cena Vs Ryback will probably have another no winner end like the last time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Asenath said:


> I don't know if you've noticed, but there's a recession on. And it would be a damn shame to have people starving in the streets in one of the wealthiest nations in the world.


I have more people at more workplace who refuse to work more than the minimum (25 hours) per week so they can keep their welfare and section 8-yet also refuse any promotions to better themselves because they fear losing their money. 
Can't blame them-Coast on the government, do the bare minimum in life yet complain the price of gas is $3.50. That's the American Dream today..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, more or less, tonight's RAW okay. Some good parts. Some bad parts.

I liked the Bryan/Rollins match. I laughed hard during the whole Kaitlyn's admirer segment, but looking back at it now, I suppose it served its purpose in giving the viewer's some sympathy towards the face and build up the feud.


----------



## Pipebomb434 (May 8, 2013)

it was a good show .. i love the vince and triple h thing


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I have more people at more workplace who refuse to work more than the minimum (25 hours) per week so they can keep their welfare and section 8-yet also refuse any promotions to better themselves because they fear losing their money.
> Can't blame them-Coast on the government, do the bare minimum in life yet complain the price of gas is $3.50. That's the American Dream today..


How's life in your mom's basement? Because anyone out in the real world knows that is not the case for the largest part of America's working poor.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So do you guys think Vince kinda shit on Axel? Telling H he was too big for a match with Axel. Seemed kinda shitty.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Getting caught up on the last hour. Lmao @ Big E. Kaitlyn's eyes and lips look goofy when she's trying to cry.


Extensive plastic surgery will do that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Daniel Bryan is the PS4, HHH is the Xbone.


How nice. Sony fanboys are on this forum, too. Great...

You do realize that when all is said and done the systems are basically the same thing, right? Bitch all you want about how the technology is different and whatnot, you put the game in, you play it, you have fun. Why must we start with this here?

By the way, you do realize that you said Bryan, the guy who has been jobbing for months on end, represents the superior console, while Triple H, one of the most successful characters in wrestling history, is the inferior one, right? That's a comparison that makes no sense. If anything, you praised XBox One an insulted the PS4.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Asenath said:


> How's life in your mom's basement? Because anyone out in the real world knows that is not the case for the largest part of America's working poor.


What the hell is going on? This is a WWE board


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> So do you guys think Vince kinda shit on Axel? Telling H he was too big for a match with Axel. Seemed kinda shitty.


Vince has shit on a lot of guys tbh. Not really bothered by it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SP103 said:


> Nope. Let's give everyone unemployment and welfare because they don't want to work and then have 2 kids they can't afford..


lol at you thinking that people are just choosing not to work. Don't be a fool.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good RAW.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> What the hell is going on? This is a WWE board


He started it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually agree with Cena, kayfabe wise. :cena4

But seriously, Ryback makes no sense. So what if he "wasn't there for you"? Boo fucking hoo, you're a monster, you're perceived as a monster who could fuck up any guy in the locker room and you're complaining on the mic that Cena wasn't there for you? I just think that makes no sense.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> lol at you thinking that people are just choosing not to work. Don't be a fool.


Don't feed the self-righteous tools, their the quickest ones to start bitching & complaining the moment life throws them a curve ball.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> So do you guys think Vince kinda shit on Axel? Telling H he was too big for a match with Axel. Seemed kinda shitty.


It's far better than being called the Chosen One by Vince.... Then you do nothing for 3 years and then join the Big Bang Theory Rock Band...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bryan/Rollins was amazing. The main event promo was decent. Really wasn't too bad. The Triple H stuff seems very unnnecessary unless they've got something planned. AJ's promo was solid.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and the show...feel empty, really. Even though Bryan/Rollins was good in ring, I had no reason to care about it, so I didn't. Didn't care about...basically anything on the show. Surprisingly, I was entertained by Kaitlyn beating up AJ (because that made sense) and the highlight was Vince taking the bell and leaving, because I found it quite amusing.

The rest...fuck, I can barely even remember what happened. That's how little an impact the show left on me. They desperately need some engaging feuds, stories and some bloody direction for these people.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So, my thoughts on RAW:

*The Good:*

- The beginning was pretty funny. It helped built the feud and whatnot and it certainly served a purpose. They need to write storylines like this for the entire roster (midcarders and all) though, not just for half-retired Triple H and McMahon. Oh and Axel is still bad.

- The matches were all very, very good. Kane/Ambrose was decent, Reigns/Orton was good, Cesaro/Sin Cara was good, and Bryan/Rollins was great.

- AJ/Kaitlyn. Yeah sure I'll put that here, it's an actual storyline and AJ played her part phenomenally. Langston was pretty funny too. Kaitlyn... well she looked hot at least.


*The Bad:*

- The ads. Specifically promoting the fast food three times during the night during the show. Just fuck you.

- The commentary. Specifically during the Cara/Cesaro match. I like Zeb but his gimmick is going nowhere. It's gotten very old very fast. He needs to be a bigger asshole or something because right now it's like he's trying to start a debate or something; it ain't working. Oh... and they completely ignored the match, instead going on about stupid shit like where Sin Cara is from and Puerto Rico.

- The end promos. Triple H/Vince was bleh. Whether they decide to continue that feud or not, that was a lame segment. They need to cut back on fellating Triple H, especially at someone like Axel's expense. Not that he'll be anything anyway but c'mon, that ain't helping. Oh and Cena/Ryback was same old same old. Spr srs Cena mode, the heel looks like a joke, random fight that doesn't become a fight because guys are holding them back. Yawn.

Overall, if they had cut the last half hour of the show out I'd say this was a very great RAW in comparison to recent episodes. As it is, it was still a good show. I'm glad I decided to watch tonight.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Rollins/Bryan match was amazing, and the AJ troll-job was fucking awesome. Other than that, it wasn't much to write home about. I really wish RAW was two hours though. If you boil some of these episodes down to their best parts, they would be pretty good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SP103 said:


> It's far better than being called the Chosen One by Vince.... Then you do nothing for 3 years and then join the Big Bang Theory Rock Band...


At least he looked fucking cool hanging out by the ring in his white jacket.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> lol at you thinking that people are just choosing not to work. Don't be a fool.


I don't think he quite thinks that.
To be honest there are people who are genuinely seeking employment who need welfare to survive BUT there are also those who take advantage of the system to avoid seeking work and lech off it for their own benefit.
The solution is obviously not taking away welfare programs but to find a way to identify the leechers and make sure they don't abuse the welfare and ruin it for others who need it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> How nice. Sony fanboys are on this forum, too. Great...
> 
> You do realize that when all is said and done the systems are basically the same thing, right? Bitch all you want about how the technology is different and whatnot, you put the game in, you play it, you have fun. Why must we start with this here?
> 
> By the way, you do realize that you said Bryan, the guy who has been jobbing for months on end, represents the superior console, while Triple H, one of the most successful characters in wrestling history, is the inferior one, right? That's a comparison that makes no sense. If anything, you praised XBox One an insulted the PS4.


Sssshhh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thoughts on show:

-Opening 15 minutes was lol. The whole Vince/HHH/Stephanie storyline is just funny in a ridiculous way. Didn't leave me caring what they do next week though.

-Bryan/Rollins was awesome.

-Sandow winning was something.

-Brawl and segment at the end was weak.

-And the best segment of the night was the Jericho one, setting the stage for his match with Punk extremely well, and with Axel seemingly already competing, unless they have him pull double duty, it looks like the Punk return is set in stone... hopefully. :mark:


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a like bright shining diamond in the middle of a pile of shit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> How nice. Sony fanboys are on this forum, too. Great...
> 
> You do realize that when all is said and done the systems are basically the same thing, right? Bitch all you want about how the technology is different and whatnot, you put the game in, you play it, you have fun. Why must we start with this here?
> 
> By the way, you do realize that you said Bryan, the guy who has been jobbing for months on end, represents the superior console, while Triple H, one of the most successful characters in wrestling history, is the inferior one, right? That's a comparison that makes no sense. If anything, you praised XBox One an insulted the PS4.


chill, xbox one is horrible lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Daniel Bryan is a like bright shining diamond in the middle of a pile of shit.


Kinda like the Oi-Wan and Qui-Jonn duel s Darth Maul in the Phantom Menance


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow won a match. I CAN HARDLY FUCKING BELIEVE THIS.
> 
> And of course he's getting humiliated right after.


You mean you can HARDEE'S believe this.



Eulonzo said:


> What was it? Was too busy reading the posts in this thread.
> 
> See, sometimes it's a bitch being on here + watching the show. :lol 'Cause sometimes I'll miss important stuff while on here, I don't know how a lot of yall do it.


It was Matt Hardy's side effect. They called it The Silencer.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Crowd was shit but it was a *solid Raw tonight*.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I still think R-Truth sandbagged it a little. I mean, it's got to suck being that guy that nobody cares about, but damn. Be professional.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I leave for 20 minutes and come back to people arguing of politics and what console is better. WTF.

Anyway, decent show. A bunch of meh stuff with a few good gems like always.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is rapidly outgrowing wwe. He needs his own promotion or something. At this point it would be an insult if he wins the rumble


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I leave for 20 minutes and come back to people arguing of politics and what console is better. WTF.


That's what happens when no one gives a fuck about the main event feud.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The Good

Opening segment.
Bryan/Rollins
AJ dropping pipebombs.
Cesaro winning.
Sandow winning.
No Tons of Funk/Khali bullshit
Return of Ziggles
THE MADDOX

The Bad

Ads/Commercials

Good Raw I'd say.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Asenath said:


> I still think R-Truth sandbagged it a little. I mean, it's got to suck being that guy that nobody cares about, but damn. Be professional.


He's an old guy who was never much of a draw in a young man's game. What does he expect?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait, Ziggler returned? Oh yeah :lmao

I think most people forgot Axel was added to the Intercontinental title match too


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ziggler came back to promote his gimmick and then Daniel Bryan happened


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome22 said:


>


Wasn't that bad, tbh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> chill, xbox one is horrible lol


Why? You haven't even played it. You can't make a serious determination between the two without playing either.

I've played both 360 and PS3. The difference? There barely is one. Put the game in, play, enjoy. It comes down to which games you like more. Why would anyone use their console as a mechanism to surf the net or watch videos? All those 'extras' are really a waste. Systems aren't backwards compatible anymore, so that doesn't matter. Its the same game experience.

The only ones who are calling XBox terrible and saying PS4 has already won this battle are 2 people: tech geeks who for some reason care about the most microscopic tweak that makes no difference in gameplay, but is more up to date and is therefore better, and Sony fanboys. LOGICAL people will try both and make a decision.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I still think R-Truth sandbagged it a little. I mean, it's got to suck being that guy that nobody cares about, but damn. Be professional.


How did he sandbag? 


I watched that match again and if anything, Sandow f'ed up the formerly-known Lie-Detector(Face-first Suplex) where he deliberately landed on his knees instead of flat on his stomach.


I saw no sandbagging on the part of Killings. Only Sandow f'ing up one move and that's it. 

Overall, the match was underwhelming. If there was ever a time that Vince wakes the fk up and turns Truth back to a HEEL, this is it. 

He may not be champion material but dammit....he at least was entertaining as a HEEL.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Overall this Raw was actually fairly good. Much better than most Raws we've seen this year. It really didn't have a weak point at all. Even Miz match and Cesaros matches, while random, we did have guest commentators which added alot to the matches.

The McMahon-HHH stuff looks real interesting too.

If this is what WWE can continue to do each week(if not improve) then it'd still make for good episodes of Raw. Not as great as I want it to be, but much better consistency than we've seen in past few years.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty decent show overall although there were a few segments that made my brain hurt.

-Fuck off Triple H. The opening segment, the crap in the middle, and then the lame hug at the end were all terrible. Unless this ends in Vince or Trips turning heel I have zero interest.

-Danielson/Rollins was incredible. I'm surprised they gave away such a great match on free TV but I'm not complaining. The finish was very well done so as not to make Rollins look weak either. Excellent booking.

-Kane/Ambrose was a fun match. I'd rather see them have some sort of stip at Payback for Kane's benefit but at least Ambrose and the US belt are being featured. It'd be nice to see this blossom into a full on singles feud since there aren't really any other challengers to speak of.

-Cesaro/Sin Cara was good but you've got to expect that in every Cesaro match. It seems as though we may see a Zeb/Cesaro pairing and I'm all for that if it's going to lead to a nice push. There really wasn't a good reason for Colter to be out there otherwise.

-Oh look, another instance of them putting a belt on a guy to get him over instead of waiting until he's over to strap him. No way Axel is added to the match without coming out on top.

-I really don't understand why Sheamus/Sandow isn't actually on the PPV. There's no reason they can't squeeze in 9 matches on a 3 hour show.

-Kaitlyn/AJ was the most entertaining thing to happen to the Divas division in a long time. Big E played his role perfectly and AJ cut a very good promo. Good thing those 2 have history together so creative doesn't have to overwork trying to come up with stuff.

-Ryback cut another good promo and it's refreshing to hear someone call Cena on his bullshit. I'm gonna be sad after Payback when he doesn't come out in an ambulance anymore.

-Awesome Wyatt family vignette tonight. It really seemed to take a more sinister turn and I can't wait to see what happens with them.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OK. Good times like always.

I'm going to go chase cultists around Egypt. If you play The Secret World, /t Astolat, and we'll go run missions.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Why? You haven't even played it. You can't make a serious determination between the two without playing either.
> 
> I've played both 360 and PS3. The difference? There barely is one. Put the game in, play, enjoy. It comes down to which games you like more. Why would anyone use their console as a mechanism to surf the net or watch videos? All those 'extras' are really a waste. Systems aren't backwards compatible anymore, so that doesn't matter. Its the same game experience.
> 
> The only ones who are calling XBox terrible and saying PS4 has already won this battle are 2 people: tech geeks who for some reason care about the most microscopic tweak that makes no difference in gameplay, but is more up to date and is therefore better, and Sony fanboys. LOGICAL people will try both and make a decision.


This really isn't the place for this discussion, but there really are some huge, incredibly important differences between the PS4 and the Xbone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Why? You haven't even played it. You can't make a serious determination between the two without playing either.
> 
> I've played both 360 and PS3. The difference? There barely is one. Put the game in, play, enjoy. It comes down to which games you like more. Why would anyone use their console as a mechanism to surf the net or watch videos? All those 'extras' are really a waste. Systems aren't backwards compatible anymore, so that doesn't matter. Its the same game experience.
> 
> The only ones who are calling XBox terrible and saying PS4 has already won this battle are 2 people: tech geeks who for some reason care about the most microscopic tweak that makes no difference in gameplay, but is more up to date and is therefore better, and Sony fanboys. LOGICAL people will try both and make a decision.


Nah, there's way more people writing it off than that. There are tons and tons of flaws with the way they're setting up the Xbox One and the PS4 seems to be avoiding that stuff. Console wars were much different before online play.

I'm not getting into this argument, I just think that there's more to it than what you're saying.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Well..two things were proven again. AJ is a MUCH BETTER actress than Stephanie and Kaitlyn and Daniel Bryan is better than the main event scene in the WWE by LEAPS AND BOUNDS. 

The YES ERA continues...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Well..two things were proven again. AJ is a MUCH BETTER actress than *Stephanie* and Kaitlyn and Daniel Bryan is better than the main event scene in the WWE by LEAPS AND BOUNDS.
> 
> The YES ERA continues...


Being a better actress than Stephanie McMahon isn't exactly an accomplishment. Stephanie McMahon has always been shit at acting.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PS4, Watch Dogs and inFamous: Second Son will make me very happy come Christmas time.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahh Stephanie...the master manipulator...

Anyway I was disappointed with Dolph's return. I am also disappointed that the only part that entertained me was when Bryan tagged into his match. Bryan, once again, truly steals the show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Somebody please explain the ending to me.
Ryback is trying to run away but the lumberjacks catch Ryback and throw him inside the ring... and then immediately they are trying to break Cena/Ryback up...

... What?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Somebody please explain the ending to me.
> Ryback is trying to run away but the lumberjacks catch Ryback and throw him inside the ring... and then immediately they are trying to break Cena/Ryback up...
> 
> ... What?


They didn't expect it to be THAT brutal. I guess...
I dunno I didn't finish watching.
It isn't a bloodsport after all...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/What_Happened_After_Monday_s_WWE_RAW_from_Richmond_Virginia.html



> - After Monday's episode of RAW went off the air in Richmond, Virginia, John Cena faced Ryback in a Tables Match for the WWE Title.
> 
> The match was a short one, with Cena picking up the win after hitting his signature moves and putting Ryback through a table.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sucky show.. there was a good segments and matches, 5/10.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So how was the show tonite while hearing King and Cole on Commentary?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> So how was the show tonite while hearing King and Cole on Commentary?


King's "ding ding ding" was typical annoying Lawler, but he wasn't too terrible tonight. There wasn't an every other five minutes where Cole didn't mention the app, of course.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> So how was the show tonite while hearing King and Cole on Commentary?


King was very quiet most of the night. JBL and Cole carried most of the commentary.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*So the McMahon angle is over? What a horrible ending. What the hell was that crap?*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *So the McMahon angle is over? What a horrible ending. What the hell was that crap?*


Hope for a 2 week boost in ratings. And hope is all it was.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> King's "ding ding ding" was typical annoying Lawler, but he wasn't too terrible tonight. There wasn't an every other five minutes where Cole didn't mention the app too, of course.


Glad I was there live not to hear them talk :lmao 

But other then that The crowd was above Average(The Crowd was going wild for D bryan) The 3 Matches with the Shield, Cesaro vs Sin Cara were my matches of the night

Aj/Kaitlyn was ok
kinda wish they would of stop recapping the Triple H/McMahon segment

Dolph's return got somewhat of a pop but they should of waited at the PPV like they're doing for Punk


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Glad I was there live not to hear them talk :lmao
> 
> But other then that The crowd was above Average(The Crowd was going wild for D bryan) The 3 Matches with the Shield, Cesaro vs Sin Cara were my matches of the night
> 
> ...


I've learned to just accept it ever since the feud with HHH and Lesnar started. I think THAT was way too much recaps even though this new set of recaps is gettin to that point.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Somebody please explain the ending to me.
> Ryback is trying to run away but the lumberjacks catch Ryback and throw him inside the ring... and then immediately they are trying to break Cena/Ryback up...
> 
> ... What?


Ryback was trying to rise above the hate, but we all know that there's only one man that can do that...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *So the McMahon angle is over? What a horrible ending. What the hell was that crap?*


Who said it was over? It could've been one of those situations where both guys just keep their anger inside of them in order to make Steph happy, but then they can't hold it in any longer and over weeks, all that kept in anger builds up and eventually it all just explodes and chaos happens all over.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Is a lighting or is part of Kaitlyns nipple showing

Also wtf AJ is better on the mic than most of the male roster


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> King was very quiet most of the night. JBL and Cole carried most of the commentary.


Remember that sandwich/burger they were advertising that they left in front of Jerry?


That's why he was quiet. He was busy scarfing that sh-t down.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

DogSaget said:


> Is a lighting or is part of Kaitlyns nipple showing
> 
> Also wtf AJ is better on the mic than most of the male roster


Probably just the Lighting


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

GOAT vs Rollins was a sin to watch. We all owe money.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> GOAT vs Rollins was a sin to watch. We all owe money.


I agree. I will sound like a smark but Indy guys are not afraid to wrestle stiffer than WWE cuddle bunnies!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

jesus, what happened to stephanie's voice? pretty soon she'll be sounding as deep as triple h. she's only 36 years old for fuck's sake.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> GOAT vs Rollins was a sin to watch. We all owe money.


Yeah you keep living in that dream realm.

Was fine for what it was. Leave it at that.


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah you keep living in that dream realm.
> 
> Was fine for what it was. Leave it at that.


Hey KoBossy what happened to Orton being more over than Bryan :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah you keep living in that dream realm.
> 
> Was fine for what it was. Leave it at that.


Was ***3/4 match and we got it on TV for free. No need to downplay it. This is why everyone's so fucking negative because they downplay a match like that and never forget a 2 minute Hornswoggle skit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

d bryan is gold every time out lately!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it just me or is the Payback card looking good? There's a bunch of matches I'm looking forward to on it, Shield/Bryan/Orton, Kane/Ambrose, Punk/Jericho, 3 stages of hell etc.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Strange opening segment. This was something new for sure though. But wow, Curtis Axel is really being given a big push. He "defeated" Triple H two times in a span of 20 minutes. It's cool to see the McMahons back on TV though.

-Nice promo from Chris Jericho. Really wish CM Punk could be in person and talk back to him. Last time we saw that, their roles were reversed. Glad Dolph Ziggler is back too and he delivered a good promo as well. One minute Jericho is jobbing and the next, he wins and this time against Big E. Langston. What a great guy.

-Antonio Cesaro having a decent match against Sin Cara. When was the last time Sin Cara won a match anyways?

-Match of the night goes to the GOAT Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins. What a back and forth match. I liked the reversals and I liked the small package pinfall win. Yes! Yes! Yes!

-At first, I didn't like the revelation of Kaitlyn's secret admirer because it still seems random. But I guess it all makes sense. AJ's mic skills is pretty good though. It did get me more interested in their match.

-Damien Sandow beating R-Truth and looking strong at it. At least Sheamus wasn't up to his bullying ways tonight.

-Decent promo from both John Cena and Ryback. I think Ryback can talk. Glad he's a heel now.

*"DISLIKES"*
-The Kane/Ambrose match kinda bored me. Not sure who's fault it was or if it was mine. Lol...

-Is Cody Rhodes a jobber now? I don't remember the last time he won a match either. The Miz continues his winning ways. Sucked that Fandango got a concussion though. Curtis Axel being the replacement is not a bad idea though.

-Interesting No Contest decision for the Randy Orton/Reigns match. I guess the WWE didn't want either guy to look weak.

-Stephanie calling Triple H about three different names. She needs to realize that she can't call him "Paul" on TV because there is another Paul on the show (Paul Heyman). At least call him "Hunter" like HBK always does.

Overall, above average show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Big D Langston :vince3


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Raw was decent, payback looking good. Gonna order it only for the return of the best in the world!


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Personally, I feel like Raw is on an upswing. I'm actually interested to see what happens at Payback, and Raw next week. Plus, the "Best in the World" returns this Sunday.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually thought this was one of the better Raws in recent weeks.

We had a great opening segment with HHH and Vince. It really got the crowd going.

Decent matches overall with Rollins vs Bryan showing off that they are both worthy of more tv time.

Orton and Bryan in a tag team made me smile - most over tag team in a long time? yes!yes!yes! I dont really think the story is around them as a tag team thou. More of a continument for a feud between them at payback. They lose and start to fight ending with an RKO once again. It´s a shame they got together for a tag team now when we have Rollins and Reigns with the titles. I don´t want to see Rollins and Reigns lose the titles right now.

Curtis Axel is growing on me. I hope they do something really good with Axel and the IC title.

AJ was as always pretty good on the mic, and dat butt is always nice to watch.

Pretty decent ending with Ryback and Cena.

And as many others have said. I´m actually interested in watching Payback.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That Hollywood Undead song for Payback sucks ASS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Plus, the "Best in the World" returns this Sunday.





Cmpunk91 said:


> Gonna order it only for the return of the best in the world!


You're assuming a lot. Everything I've seen points to the fact that he's clearly NOT going to be there. Now granted, the Curtis Axel taking his place theory is a little harder to buy now that he's in the IC title match, but it's still possible, and even if they don't want him in 2 matches, they can find some other way around it.

Something about this is wrong. We should know definitively by him appearing beforehand if he's going to be there, and the fact that we don't know clearly signals a swerve.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

raw was brill with the mcmahons aj/katty and the bryan rollins match


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I really do see a bit of the Undertaker in Reigns, guy looks like a boss, could definitely be his yard some day.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wyatt Family promo is fucking drugs.<3


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugh, the gratuitous product placement...I hate when they do that.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Loved the Wyatt Family vignettes. Very well done. Creepy. Can't wait.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're assuming a lot. Everything I've seen points to the fact that he's clearly NOT going to be there. Now granted, the Curtis Axel taking his place theory is a little harder to buy now that he's in the IC title match, but it's still possible, and even if they don't want him in 2 matches, they can find some other way around it.
> 
> Something about this is wrong. We should know definitively by him appearing beforehand if he's going to be there, and the fact that we don't know clearly signals a swerve.


Wwe would be stupid to not milk in with it being Punks hometown. There is gonna be a whole arena full of disgruntled people. What I can see happening is punk not show up to his match, and then later appear out of the ambulance and screw a ryback or cena. We'll see


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was an enjoyable show for the most part for me, with only a few quite forgettable or sloppy match ups letting it down a bit. My highlights were the opening and ending segments, Cesaro versus Sin Cara and the tremendous Rollins versus Bryan contest. And most importantly it had a strong finish heading into a PPV, something we haven't always seen from WWE this year on Raw. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The scripting of the Ryback-Cena end promo was dreadful. Painful to think a TEAM of writers are paid handsomely and come up with that. Zero excitement, zero interesting dialogue, zero added to their storyline. Boring. Boring.

On the plus side, wrestlers Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins put on an amazing performance. An absolutely fantastic match that has to be on any Best of Raw collection in the future. Daniel Bryan is the best in the world right now. 

I'm looking forward to Sunday because it's in Chicago, because of Punk, because of Daniel Bryan, because of The Shield, and through hope of a Wyatt Family debut. These are the interesting things WWE have going for them right now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That Hollywood Undead song for Payback sucks ASS


Almost as bad as the song for Extreme Rules.

Almost.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Murph said:


> The scripting of the Ryback-Cena end promo was dreadful. Painful to think a TEAM of writers are paid handsomely and come up with that. Zero excitement, zero interesting dialogue, zero added to their storyline. Boring. Boring.


Writing for Cena probably drains the life out of them. There's nothing interesting you can do with that character. Given the choice between writing for him or the Sheild; I know which one I'd choose.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Writing for Cena probably drains the life out of them. There's nothing interested you can do with that character. Given the choice between writing for him or the Sheild; I know which one I'd choose.


I have to imagine there's an ongoing game of "sneak a weird word into a Cena promo". Just to keep their eyes open.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Solid show, though I can't say it got me overly excited for Payback.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Daniel Bryan is over like crazzzzzzy huh?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Writing for Cena probably drains the life out of them. There's nothing interesting you can do with that character. Given the choice between writing for him or the Sheild; I know which one I'd choose.


They're paid to do it, drained or not they should be producing so much better than that last segment. I can't imagine a single person watching actually listening to the dialogue they were spurting and finding it interesting. Not a knock on John Cena or Ryback, but on the woeful dialogue they had to work with last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Liked the show for the most part, but the ending segment made it painfully obvious (though its not like it already was obvious) that they need to do something different with Cena. His last 4 feuds (actually pretty much every one of his feuds since Summer of Pujnk 2011) have has his opponent using the exact same attacks:

"Cena is chosen by management so that's why he is in the spot he is in but everyone knows he sucks"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> That Daniel Bryan is over like crazzzzzzy huh?


He had the crowd in the palm of his hand for about 5 mins straight before The shield came out for there match
:yes :yes :yes chants for days


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

There were the obligatory parts I skipped like Ryback/Cena and pretty much all the filler but from what I watched I actually thought this was a good show. Reviewing what I saw:

* Opening segment was hilariously well done. The power play between Vince and Hunter was a thing of beauty to watch. Everything from McMahon first coming down and giving the match to Axel, to the restart, to Vince giving the match again to Axel but via forfeit :lol. To Hunter again restarting but with a 60 min Iron Man Match :lol. Just hilariously awesome. The best part though was Vince taking the mic and the ring bell so Hunter couldn't restart :lmao. I absolutely lost it at that point. It was also one of those moments where Jerry said he actually never seen anything like it before and he actually had a point. We haven't seen anything like that in a long long time. I thought this was brilliant.

* Shield matches were a mix bag. Ambrose/Kane was decent until the finish and Bryan/Rollins was really really awesome but Reigns/Orton was incredibly dull due to them working Orton's style of match. Bryan and Rollins have great chemistry together and are very exciting to watch. Particularly Bryan who is on fire right now and is over as hell. The amount of Yes chants he's getting every week are getting borderline insane. The implications of Bryan/Orton teaming up against the Shield is a pretty interesting one. As long as it ends up with Orton turning heel on Bryan to cost the match then it should be pretty good.

* The newest Wyatt vignette might be the best one yet. Incredibly excited now for their debut. These vignettes are turning out just as great as the one's for Jericho in late 2011. I absolutely adore the way these have been shot and they are getting darker and creepier by the minute. Love it.

* Biggest surprise segment? Secret Admirer segment with Kaitlyn. I thought this would be a garbage segment and I hadn't cared at all up until this point but I thought I'd see the reveal to see how bad it was going to be. Boy was I surprised how good this turned out. When Big E stepped out I knew pretty much how it was going to turn out but the execution of it was a lot better than I expected. Big E is usually hilariously horrible on the mic but for this role, he was competent enough and did his job. People might rag on Kaitlyn for her mic work here but considering the storyline and situation it actually fit...whether on purpose or not. This thing really picked up however when Big E shoved Kaitlyn to the ground and AJ's music hit. AJ really tore into Kaitlyn here, some absolutely brutal stuff which is amazingly full circle in a way considering how AJ has been torn into verbally by the likes of Vickie, Heyman, Punk and Ziggler. She did really well here, a lot of range and got her points across well. Kaitlyn actually showed emotion! Which is a first for me because up till this point I've never seen Kaitlyn react in the way that she did in this segment, tears and all.

Acting wasn't the greatest...it is the divas after all, but it was the first time in this feud due to WWE actually *giving them time!* that people actually started to get invested and care about both of them, mainly due to AJ's mic work and how Kaitlyn reacted. Job well done (see WWE! You can make people care about the divas a little bit if you try and give them something to work with!)

* Axel's promo even though it was short....was bad. Like really bad. Heyman is carrying him so much at the moment and I only got to hear Axel's promo because I don't miss Heyman segments normally. But yeah, he needs some serious work in that department. He is failing to impress me thus far.

* Jericho's promo on Punk was alright for what it was, more of the same really until Ziggler came out. Ziggler's promo work here was great and actually I thought Jericho struggled a bit to keep up with him. Ziggler can be either great or horrible when he has the mic. This time he was great. I couldn't be bothered to see the match, I was initially interested how Punk/Jericho would progress and nothing really happened...maybe it did in their match but I couldn't be bothered to find out.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

basically same story as every raw/smackdown in recent weeks. daniel bryan and the shield were the best and everything else was mediocre or worse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed this show. Bryan/Rollins was GOAT. :mark: :mark:


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Good RAW overall. Enjoyed it all.

Well apart from the main event....Ryback is really bad :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

GOAT opening segment ever. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

DAT VINNIE MAC

:vince5

DAT IRONMAN MATCH

:HHH2

DAT BRYAN

:bryan2

DAT ROLLINS

:rollins

Nuff said.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Only watched the opener and Bryan vs Rollins

actually right now i am just watching wwe because of bryan


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Solid raw, really enjoyable. Can't wait for payback now!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm now officially on the Daniel Bryan bandwagon. It's taken me a long time but he's been on an absolute blitz the past few weeks from what I've seen. He deserves it, the little trooper.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

bigmatic94 said:


> Hey KoBossy what happened to Orton being more over than Bryan :lmao:lmao:lmao


Judging by that crowd last night, nobody on the roster is over. And let's not kid ourselves. There were a couple of good pops for Bryan and a bunch of dead spots in the match, same as how Orton got a good pop when he came out and there were dead spots in his match. Don't start wetting your pants.



Brye said:


> Was ***3/4 match and we got it on TV for free. No need to downplay it. This is why everyone's so fucking negative because they downplay a match like that and never forget a 2 minute Hornswoggle skit.


***3/4 is a fine rating. I'm not downplaying that at all. As I said, it was a solid match. But for people to say we should feel bad that we didn't pay because it was that good? Come on, get real. Its not like it was Punk/Cena from February or something.

Call a spade a spade. Is that so hard? For some people, it apparently is.


----------



## Pipebomb434 (May 8, 2013)

good raw afterall


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Was the opening segment good? I really couldn't give a fuck about the storyline, my interest is falling rapidly. I couldn't even be bothered to watch Jericho this week!

Raw was Bryan again, though, I am growing tired of Bryan V The Shield every week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Was the opening segment good? I really couldn't give a fuck about the storyline, my interest is falling rapidly. I couldn't even be bothered to watch Jericho this week!
> 
> Raw was Bryan again, though, I am growing tired of Bryan V The Shield every week.


Opening segment was hilarious! You need to watch it, Triple H and Vince!

Looks like that might be changing after Payback, if Orton does what I think he's going to do anyway. I think it's wise to keep Hell No feuding with The Shield at the moment though, they've not really got anymore credible threats and they need to start building some up. Looks like The Usos might be getting a push, so they're an option.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

pretty decent raw,the shield and bryan were great as usual and i actually enjoyed the little aj kaitlyn promo as well,looking forward to payback.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a good raw. Opening segment was great, I was fearing the worst but was very funny and well done

Daniel Bryan vs Rollins was awesome these two are great. Orton proved he has lost it, even the crowd got bord of him this week.

All in all I'm looking forward to payback


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DanM3 said:


> Was a good raw. Opening segment was great, I was fearing the worst but was very funny and well done
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Rollins was awesome these two are great. Orton proved he has lost it, even the crowd got bord of him this week.
> 
> All in all I'm looking forward to payback


Orton gets a loud pop every week, despite being booked like shit for the past year. Last night's crowd was an awful crowd, in general, as most Virginia crowds typically are these days.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

watching the d bryan/seth rollins match again and it's so worth it. the one thing that really stands out besides the whole crowd being behind bryan is how much fun the announce table is having watching him. you can hear it in their voices it's a treat for them as well.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crowd was hhot as FUCK for bryan i couldn't even hear my own yes chants. There was a lets goc ena cena sucks during orton match but during commercial ..and a huge lets go ambrose chant. U could catch the start of it right before a commercial break. And a nice punk chant during y2j promo. Fun night.i started the you suck chants at vince btw trying to pump up the boring fucks right by me


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who really thought that once Steph went and told the ppl to get Mr.McMahon and HHH, that Raw was gonna end with them?

I thought Cena-Ryback would do their whole stuff, then right before Raw ends, we cut to a backstage segment with HHH and Mr.McMahon arguing or something and HHH "accidentally" hits Mr.McMahon and knocks him out.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who really thought that once Steph went and told the ppl to get Mr.McMahon and HHH, that Raw was gonna end with them?


Why didn't she just text her husband, and her father to find their whereabouts?:side:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

truk83 said:


> Why didn't she just text her husband, and her father to find their whereabouts?:side:


Because she's embarrassed to bring her cell to the arena since she hasn't downloaded the WWE App yet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sooooo, the Wyatt Family will be abducting Kaitlyn next Monday after Dolph and Co. completely shatters her emotionally and maybe physically. And hopefully they keep her away for 1-2 months and then have her come back a totally "new woman".


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Judging by that crowd last night, nobody on the roster is over. And let's not kid ourselves. There were a couple of good pops for Bryan and a bunch of dead spots in the match, same as how Orton got a good pop when he came out and there were dead spots in his match. Don't start wetting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena can't even throw hands correctly and or his finishers the right way. That little Punk match damn sure wasn't that good.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> Cena can't even throw hands correctly and or his finishers the right way. That little Punk match damn sure wasn't that good.


Look you are biased as fuck


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh you want to see Orton turn heel huh? Let me make Orton R-KO Bryan and let Bryan forget all about that on RAW! :vince


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

truk83 said:


> Why didn't she just text her husband, and her father to find their whereabouts?:side:


Mr.McMahon doesn't have a phone. That's why WWE plugs the WWE app so much, he wants to pretend like he knows that phones and phone apps are lol.

And HHHs phone has been hacked by Kevin Nash for like 2 years lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This sites thoughts while watching RAW


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

meltzer gave rollins and bryan ****1/4


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't get what some people are saying. nobody on the roster is over according to the raw crowd? huh? they seemed to like daniel bryan an awful lot.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> meltzer gave rollins and bryan ****1/4


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

validreasoning said:


> meltzer gave rollins and bryan ****1/4


I taught it was that good both men put on a show. Bryan is the man in WWE right now.


----------

